# Cardiff City 2008-09



## Phenotypic Dai (Jun 20, 2008)

We're in for Boyd again. By all accounts we've had a £2.5 million offer knocked back. 

It's nice to have some money for a change.

Also murmurings of Young Chedwyn coming on loan for a season, and the return of a cut price Chopra.

With Fowler seemingly retained for another season, I get a tightening of the scrotum thinking of a Chopra/Fowler front line.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 20, 2008)

> We're in for Boyd again. By all accounts we've had a £2.5 million offer knocked back.



I know my word isn't worth much but I have heard that Boyd is a bit of a pisshead. Id much rather see Ched Evans at the city, far better prospect imho. It just down to weather Sparkie wants to sell. Come on City!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jun 20, 2008)

Boyd treated us like shit last time round.

Fuck him, imo.

ETA: I only caught the end of the radio report mentioning Boyd. I got all worked up thinking it was George Boyd. He'd be good for us.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd much prefer Evans at City than Boyd.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 21, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I know my word isn't worth much but I have heard that Boyd is a bit of a pisshead. Id much rather see Ched Evans at the city, far better prospect imho. It just down to weather Sparkie wants to sell. Come on City!



Something like 37 goals in 51 games last season, though. That's one fuck of a scoring record. I don't reckon he'd come anyway - with a strike rate that prolific I'd have thought he'd be holding out for a lower to mid prem outfit rather than a creaky old championship team. Add to that the fact that the fans love him and that he's a childhood Hun I just can't see it.

Agreed on Ched Evans, though. He'd be a very tidy loan signing.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 21, 2008)

What are we messing around with these poxy players for? If things go right we'll be bidding for Ronaldo!!

Google billionaire looking to invest in Bluebirds!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 21, 2008)

> What are we messing around with these poxy players for? If things go right we'll be bidding for Ronaldo!!



Now that would be great. How could you not squander your money on your hometown club?


----------



## badlands (Jun 28, 2008)

bluebirds sign Ross McCormack.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1335474,00.html

sounds like it could be a nice bit of business from Dave Jones. I don't know anything about McCormack, anyone seen him play?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Now that would be great. How could you not squander your money on your hometown club?


Exactly. Morally he has to give us all his money or relinquish all claims to be a Cardiffian.

Or something.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 28, 2008)

> Premiership pair Middlesbrough and Wigan were rumoured to be preparing bids during the last transfer window in January and made Motherwell aware they would continue to monitor the situation. McCormack’s stock rose even higher with a first Scotland cap – but it was Cardiff City who won the race for his signature.



Held in high regard it seems. Not the tallest but alongside a target man he could do alright. Darren Dennehy also looks a decent prospect, Everton offered him a contract, so they must believe he has the potential to make it. 

With the Kirs Boyd bid though, what the hell was Stevie Thompson doing advising him _not_ to sign for the city? Not the most loyal of actions towards your employers is it?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jun 28, 2008)

badlands said:


> I don't know anything about McCormack, anyone seen him play?



Here's vid of him banging in a freekick from distance.


I've also had a nose on that oracle of knowledge, Football Manager 2008, and he looks class on there. They've got him down as a left winger though.


----------



## Welsh1 (Jul 1, 2008)

good signing, 100k is a steal aswell


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

Have we changed our badge back to a variation on the old design?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 1, 2008)

> Have we changed our badge back to a variation on the old design?



Wasn't their talk of this last season?

My uncle would be screwed, he got the current one as a tattoo on his leg, daft sod.


----------



## Buds (Jul 1, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Have we changed our badge back to a variation on the old design?



I don't know what you've done to badge but I like the right hand side of it.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Wasn't their talk of this last season?
> 
> My uncle would be screwed, he got the current one as a tattoo on his leg, daft sod.



I'm pretty sure we have, they have the new design on the billboards outside the new stadium.

I also know someone who's got a tat of the black and yellow badge on his chest. Gutted.



Buds said:


> I don't know what you've done to badge but I like the right hand side of it.



ha ha........ha.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Have we changed our badge back to a variation on the old design?



Yes.It's all aprt of the deSammification. The ambos were gievn a vote lasts eason for which badge and which shirt they wanted in the last year at Ninian. they voted for the old badge and the 70s kit. Personally I would have voted for a total 70ification.


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm pretty sure we have, they have the new design on the billboards outside the new stadium.
> 
> I also know someone who's got a tat of the black and yellow badge on his chest. Gutted.


Gotta be mad to go with a Johnny-come lately design.

If I was going to have a City tattoo, I'd stick to the classic design, not some new fangled marketing-led effort.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Gotta be mad to go with a Johnny-come lately design.
> 
> If I was going to have a City tattoo, I'd stick to the classic design, not some new fangled marketing-led effort.



Yep. Absolutely suckered by the marketing. 

I hated that badge anyway...looked too much like L**ds'. 

Welcome back (((original badge)))


----------



## badlands (Jul 11, 2008)

Fowler's fucked off to Blackburn.

Good. 

That'll free up our wages bill.

Two strikers today please.

Chopra and Ched Evans would do nicely.


----------



## passenger (Jul 11, 2008)

badlands said:


> Fowler's fucked off to Blackburn.



you what


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2008)

badlands said:


> Fowler's fucked off to Blackburn.
> 
> Good.
> 
> That'll free up our wages bill.


 
Phew! I'm glad of that.

We might as well keep Hasslebank then seeing as it looks like we are going to be paying for him.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2008)

passenger said:


> you what



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/b/blackburn_rovers/7493303.stm



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Robbie Fowler is joining Blackburn for pre-season training after rejecting a pay-as-you-play deal from Cardiff.
> 
> The ex-England striker was expected to sign a new one-year deal with the Bluebirds but told the club on Thursday he would be linking up with Rovers.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fowler's agent said:
			
		

> Robbie was all set to sign up at Cardiff, but at the last minute Paul Ince came in and handed him a chance to return to the Premier League," said Fowler's agent George Scott.
> 
> He started in the Premier League and it seems right to finish his career in the Premier League.


It would seem even more right had he stayed and put something back into the club who paid him a fucking fortune last year for him to spend half the season doing the square root of fuck all!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont think the commercial department will be too happy with the new signing. Can't see them selling too many shirts with BENT on the back!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

The People are saying we're looking at a loan deal for Heidar Helguson. They seem to have predicted a few things to do with city correctly in the past few weeks.

What do we reckon to having the big Icelander at Ninian?


----------



## Buds (Jul 14, 2008)

1927 said:


> I dont think the commercial department will be too happy with the new signing. Can't see them selling too many shirts with BENT on the back!



Looks like you haven't actually signed him and he's on his way to the Brum. 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2008/07/14/bluebirds-marcus-bent-transfer-deal-under-threat-91466-21338394/


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2008)

Buds said:


> Looks like you haven't actually signed him and he's on his way to the Brum.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/football-news/2008/07/14/bluebirds-marcus-bent-transfer-deal-under-threat-91466-21338394/



Don't worry mate, shows he wasn't right for us. And anyway, Glamorgan are back in the 20/20 !


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2008)

whispers doing the rounds that Loovens is Rangers bound 

but if it means we get Boyd in return 

probably cost us another mill on top tho


----------



## bendeus (Jul 16, 2008)

The Bent thing was farcical. Ridders and Jones trumpeting his signing and he goes and buggers off. This on the back of that fat, scouse coke addict walking away after taking his £20,000 per week for sitting on his well-padded arse for the entire season.

We now only have Parry, the transfer listed Thommo and McCormack up front. Our chairperson has egg on his face. They'd better start pulling something out of the hat rapidly, or the clamour relating to where the Ramsay millions have gone is going to get very loud indeed.


----------



## badlands (Jul 16, 2008)

latest on loovens

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/r/rangers/7510493.stm

what would you do?

loovens can walk next year for nowt. he doesn't want to stay.

Grimsdale FFS pay the 800,000 for boyd.

We'll still have a shed of money for a centre half.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 17, 2008)

Pathetic. At this rate we'll end up with no fucking striker and a wantaway defensive lynchpin halfheartedly playing out his contract, and with no recompense at the end.

I wonder whether the Ramsay money will be mysteriously 'absorbed' over the same period as well?


----------



## badlands (Jul 17, 2008)

roger johnson floats like a butterfly.

http://forum.football365.com/index.php?t=msg&th=94245&prevloaded=1&&start=0


----------



## badlands (Jul 23, 2008)

City Guimareas goals from last night.

McCormack took the goals well. Especially the second.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2008)

badlands said:


> City Guimareas goals from last night.
> 
> McCormack took the goals well. Especially the second.



He's gonna be the star man this year mate,fifteen goals plus I reckon, and his Scottish cousin Thommo will be an able supporter netting atleast ten this term.

Anyway get down the pub sometime ya antisocial bastard!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 23, 2008)

My season ticket arrived yesterday. I love it when that happens. Seeing that envelope full of a season that could be wonderfull. At this stage when none of those games have been played the sky is the limit.


----------



## badlands (Jul 23, 2008)

1927 said:


> He's gonna be the star man this year mate,fifteen goals plus I reckon, and his Scottish cousin Thommo will be an able supporter netting atleast ten this term.
> 
> Anyway get down the pub sometime ya antisocial bastard!!



Having kids and being antisocial go together like a clarks pie and chips mate,
as I'll be reminding you each and every day soon.  

Was gonna go tomorrow to watch the match but then I remembered I've actually got Setanta!

Might be down friday tho.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 23, 2008)

badlands said:


> Having kids and being antisocial go together like a clarks pie and chips mate,
> as I'll be reminding you each and every day soon.
> 
> Was gonna go tomorrow to watch the match but then I remembered I've actually got Setanta!
> ...



One on the way, 1927?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 24, 2008)

bendeus said:


> One on the way, 1927?



Due next friday, have told Mrs27 to push it out early or to suck him in for a few days cos I ain't missing Ajax and The Men They Couldnt Hang!!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 24, 2008)

1-0 to City. Great goal by Joe. We are looking pretty sharp imho. Comminges is going to be a fans fave, and Thommo is looking good, I really hope we give him a decent run this season as i think he will be a great partner for McCormack, and it is obvious from the cup final build up that he is the man they look to in the dressing room. If it stays like this we win the tournament!!


----------



## Biffo (Jul 24, 2008)

'Twas a fine goal by Ledley.


----------



## badlands (Jul 24, 2008)

we were pretty much untroubled. looked really solid in defence. heaton had fuck all to do. comminges looks like he's going to be infuriating, tho he does have real pace and crosses well. ledley looks super confident. mccormack does look good, intelligent passing, good runs, on the neg side he does look a little lightweight. thommo looked like he enjoyed himself.
gavin rae looked the weak link. if we had a fully fit scimeca and ramsey in midfield we'd be talking automatic.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2008)

Rae has been the weak link for a long time. Either playing Ledley in midfield or splashing out on a quality midfielder is required but I Aint holding my breath for jones to realize this. He a blind to the fact.


----------



## badlands (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll be surprised if Loovens is still with us this time tomorrow.

And well shocked if Ledley is still with us come the end of the transfer window.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 25, 2008)

badlands said:


> I'll be surprised if Loovens is still with us this time tomorrow.
> 
> And well shocked if Ledley is still with us come the end of the transfer window.


 
I'll be surprised that we'll be blowing the chance of cashing in on Loovens. Its bad finacial business but good football business.

In theory we only lose £250k. What we paid for him.
But we're missing out on a million profit for the sake of his services for a year. Thats an expensive year but he just might be worth it to keep a solid defence for a year.

I won't be at all shocked if we don't lose Ledley. The club has been hyping him for years. They are desperate to get more money for him than he is in fact worth, trying to cash in on the hype he had briefly. Don't get me wrong, he is a good championship player who is imo being played out of position. But Premiership? I don't think he's good enough.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 25, 2008)

1927 said:


> Due next friday, have told Mrs27 to push it out early or to suck him in for a few days cos I ain't missing Ajax and The Men They Couldnt Hang!!



Congrats mate. Bendeusito the 1st is due in about 6 weeks. My only issue is whether to put the £100 at Ladbrokes on him becoming the Bluebirds' top goalscorer or on him captaining Wales to rugby world cup victory.

Split between two codes


----------



## 1927 (Jul 25, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Congrats mate. Bendeusito the 1st is due in about 6 weeks. My only issue is whether to put the £100 at Ladbrokes on him becoming the Bluebirds' top goalscorer or on him captaining Wales to rugby world cup victory.
> 
> Split between two codes



Go for the Bluebirds mate, cos as I see it, being the same age as Oscar Joe he aint gonna get the Welsh captaincy!


----------



## badlands (Jul 26, 2008)

the mystery striker.............

it could be him.


----------



## badlands (Jul 26, 2008)

from

http://web.mlsnet.com/news/mls_news.jsp?ymd=20080725&content_id=175789&vkey=news_mls&fext=.jsp


----------



## bendeus (Jul 26, 2008)

1927 said:


> Go for the Bluebirds mate, cos as I see it, being the same age as Oscar Joe he aint gonna get the Welsh captaincy!



*feels paternally competitive*

Hmmm. Fighting talk, huh?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 27, 2008)

bendeus said:


> *feels paternally competitive*
> 
> Hmmm. Fighting talk, huh?



My son's dad is better than your son's dad!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 27, 2008)

Fuck me! We've had a bid for the Yank Striker, Kenny Cooper accepted!

Linky

This is a bit out of left field. He's flying in this week but it's likely that he'll also hold talks with Rosenburg too. Unfortunatley they've qualified for the champions league so he'll probably opt for them. Still, he's an excellent prospect with a ratio of a goal every other game in the MLS.


----------



## badlands (Jul 27, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Fuck me! We've had a bid for the Yank Striker, Kenny Cooper accepted!
> 
> Linky
> 
> This is a bit out of left field. He's flying in this week but it's likely that he'll also hold talks with Rosenburg too. Unfortunatley they've qualified for the champions league so he'll probably opt for them. Still, he's an excellent prospect with a ratio of a goal every other game in the MLS.



shoddy journalism. rosenburg finished fifth in the league so they are in the inter toto cup. 

so he's coming to us.

probably.

maybe.

or Birmingham or QPR or Hull or Stoke or....................

Sign him now Grimsdale!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 27, 2008)

badlands said:


> shoddy journalism. rosenburg finished fifth in the league so they are in the inter toto cup.
> 
> so he's coming to us.
> 
> ...



He's playing tonite against LA Galaxy, .http://www.justin.tv/psn_1


----------



## jcsd (Jul 27, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Fuck me! We've had a bid for the Yank Striker, Kenny Cooper accepted!
> 
> Linky
> 
> This is a bit out of left field. He's flying in this week but it's likely that he'll also hold talks with Rosenburg too. Unfortunatley they've qualified for the champions league so he'll probably opt for them. Still, he's an excellent prospect with a ratio of a goal every other game in the MLS.



Kenny Cooper - used to play for Man Utd resreves. Seems like one of the top young US strikers after Jose Altidore who's just gone to Villareal. Still was kept out of the USA ream by Eddie Johnson who was shit for Fulham in the last half of last season.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 27, 2008)

jcsd said:


> Kenny Cooper - used to play for Man Utd resreves. Seems like one of the top young US strikers after Jose Altidore who's just gone to Villareal. Still was kept out of the USA ream by Eddie Johnson who was shit for Fulham in the last half of last season.



Aye, that's him. I'm almost touching myself that we're being linked with this kind of player. It all seems so unCardiff-like. Why aren't we paying through the nose for someone like Barry Hayles or Clinton Morrison instead? 

I demand an explanation for this forward thinking and bold venture into the international market. I'm pretty sure we won't get him as he's got the class and ability to walk into a lot of higher reputation clubs; however, even having the balls to go for him deserves a pat on the back imho.

TBH, I'd rather not know about potential signings like this until we've got the ink dry on the contract.


----------



## jcsd (Jul 27, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Aye, that's him. I'm almost touching myself that we're being linked with this kind of player. It all seems so unCardiff-like. Why aren't we paying through the nose for someone like Barry Hayles or Clinton Morrison instead?
> 
> I demand an explanation for this forward thinking and bold venture into the international market. I'm pretty sure we won't get him as he's got the class and ability to walk into a lot of higher reputation clubs; however, even having the balls to go for him deserves a pat on the back imho.
> 
> TBH, I'd rather not know about potential signings like this until we've got the ink dry on the contract.



I dunno , he's a good buy for a Chmapionship club, defintely, not convincec he's muchg more than that. Which Premiership clubs have actually had more than a vague interest in him, even though he's got a UK passport and no work permit issues.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 27, 2008)

jcsd said:


> I dunno , he's a good buy for a Chmapionship club, defintely, not convincec he's muchg more than that. Which Premiership clubs have actually had more than a vague interest in him, even though he's got a UK passport and no work permit issues.



The poor sod has just recovered from a broken leg.

Besides, I don't want anyone coming along and bringing me back down to earth with things like facts and verified statistical data. 

Cooperman, ftw!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 27, 2008)

I like the weird spinny arm celebration thing he's got going on. Sign him up!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 28, 2008)

Half time against LA Galxy and he's scored twice with one assist!!!. Its weird on Justin TV all the comments in chat are from Cardiff fans, they're must be a few of us staying up to watch the guy!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 28, 2008)

It seems he's playing down the transfer talk. Maybe he's being diplomatic, maybe he's fishing for a better contract offer:



> The former Manchester United youth has been linked with a return to Europe: Rosenborg of Norway and Danish Superliga side FC Copenhagen are in the runnings, but it is thought that Welsh outfit Cardiff City are seeking to bring him to the English Championship with a $4m (£2m) transfer.
> 
> The man himself, though, stated that his desire was to stay at Dallas and concentrate on the challenges to come for the Major League Soccer side, rather than focusing his thoughts elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Linky

He looked the bollocks last night though. Hope we get him. 

ETA: He's even got a you tube goal compilation. FTW!


----------



## badlands (Jul 28, 2008)

cooper's goals from last night!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=s44FSDVuYV0


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jul 30, 2008)

The Cooper deal looks dead now unfortunately.



> Frisco, TX (Sports Network) - Major League Soccer's FC Dallas has declined all offers from European clubs for forward Kenny Cooper, according to a statement from General Manager Michael Hitchcock released Tuesday.
> 
> England's Cardiff City and Norway's Rosenborg were both trying to sign Cooper and had $4 million bids accepted by MLS, according to numerous reports.
> 
> ...



Linky

Seems strange that they can accept a bid and then reject it a few days later. I'm not sure how it works in the states, but I think you negotiate with the MLS rather than the "Franchise" and the players are held on some sort of central contract, with their wages being dictated under a squad wage cap structure.

We're being linked with James Scowcroft now.


----------



## jcsd (Jul 30, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> The Cooper deal looks dead now unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The MLS accepted the bid, but it's the franchise that have rejected it. I'm not sure exactly how it works, but it appears that the clubs can veto transfers.


----------



## badlands (Jul 30, 2008)

No SuperCooper
No Boyd
No Ched
No Bent (thank fuck)
No midfielder (jones' mukka, the palace reject doesn't count)

Everyone else is signing players left right and centre.

And now.

AND NOW.

The fucking wurzels have signed Maynard from Crewe. FFS.

It seems we are not going to sign anyone. Oh hang on we might sign Scowcroft. Shit weren't we gonna sign someone better than Eastwood. It's a farce within a fart wrapped in a festering stinking turd.

Seems likely someone will come in on loan. Likely candidates are Chopra (not that likely but possible) and Helguson.

I go with Helguson. And I'd be happy to be honest. He would be committed and play for the shirt. 
Fuck it, I live in hope.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 30, 2008)

The Article said:
			
		

> *England's* Cardiff City


----------



## bendeus (Jul 30, 2008)

badlands said:


> No SuperCooper
> No Boyd
> No Ched
> No Bent (thank fuck)
> ...



Spot. On.

Pretty risible, really. And to think that Pistol Pete was only recently burbling on about how the Bluebirds had become one of the more desirable clubs in the championship for players to sign for.

We're shit, and everyone else knows we are......


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe there's still a little life left in the Cooper deal after all.

Linky


> Cardiff City manager Dave Jones has not given up hope of signing FC Dallas striker Kenny Cooper...
> 
> ...'It's been made a little bit more difficult because we're dealing far away with the MLS. But is it dead and buried? No, it isn't dead and buried yet."



Maybe people going to the Ajax game will be able to pick up a bit more info.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2008)

where can i gets the scores mun!

saw wot musta bin dutch boys outside dempseys earlier


----------



## Biffo (Aug 1, 2008)

ddraig said:


> where can i gets the scores mun!
> 
> saw wot musta bin dutch boys outside dempseys earlier



How's it going ddraig?

Just got a text from my mate who went to the game:

'0-0. City looked decent. 12,000 crowd, Ajax fans bloody crazy!'


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2008)

Well way more people turned up than City expected which caused some stewarding issues.

Bob bank seats were meant to be empty but loads climbed up out of the nasty rain till it was almost full.

If I'd known I could have had my own personal seat that way i'd have joined them but i was undercover in the Grange. Txt'd my mate in there to tell him to tell the person in my seat to clear off as only I'm allowed in it. But the chicken didn't confront them for me. 

Ajax trashed the place ripping up seats and playing cat and mouse with the police by running from one side of the away section to the other so that the police had to follow.

As for the football. It was damp and horrible so no one really went full out. Pre-season injuries ain't cool.

1st half city dominated.

Ajax came out second half and put on the preasure but Cardiff held and new keeper looked good with one or two critical saves.

Cardiff managed a few skillful build ups on goal but our new boy in front of goal was well covered. A couple of time he just nearly had something. A little more luck and we might have scored.

Not the most eventful of nil nil clashes but the large crowd was in good cheer and obviously looking forward to the season.

Loovens started but was swapped out half time for Purse. Songs of Loovens sign a contract were pretty much ignored.

Thommo started but was taken off for a well received by the crowd Parry, who i thought added a much needed dimension to the game but it was a bit too late by then. 

McNaugton played his socks off and was my man of the match.

Nice to see vince Alm get presented with a signed FA Cup shirt at half time, much to his surprise as he thought he was going up to present it to someone else. Much deserved for all the hard work he puts in for the supporter's club.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 1, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Maybe people going to the Ajax game will be able to pick up a bit more info.


 
Bothroyd was at the match tonight with Risedale there is a possible signing in the offing there.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2008)

Biffo said:


> How's it going ddraig?
> 
> Just got a text from my mate who went to the game:
> 
> '0-0. City looked decent. 12,000 crowd, Ajax fans bloody crazy!'



alo biffo 
am goin good ta, u?

cheers for that and cheers Marius, good report!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2008)

ddraig said:


> cheers Marius, good report!



Ho would you know? It might be a complete load of bollox!!

Seriously tho we've had a good pre season, dont remember a defeat, and tested ourselves against some good teams. Really excited for new season now, Boothroyd wasnt top of my list but they have been pursuing him all summer and look like they got their man at last. People should also realise that when the window closes there will be players that diodnt get sold cos clubs held out for top dolalr for players they really wanted to sell, these players will then go out on loan, so imho the best part of the transfer market is yet to come and DJ is very astute, expect a big name yet!!  Plus, the word is that the Cooper deal isn't over yet.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2008)

Marius said:
			
		

> Songs of Loovens sign a contract were pretty much ignored.



yeah, they should have stopped the game set up a tableon the half way line and got on with it!!

The songs were also ambiguous, he may well sign a contract today, for Rangers, the songs should have been more insistent that he signed a contract for us and not a general instruction to sign a contract!


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2008)

0-0 against the mighty Ajax is pretty damn good, friendly or not.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

So....Jay Bothroyd. Any good?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 5, 2008)

> So....Jay Bothroyd. Any good?



I really don't think so. This City team is lacking bite up front and this is gonna hamper our attempts at getting a playoff place. Bothroyd doesn't seem to be the answer, his career already seems over.

So much for pre-season optimism hey?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 5, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> So....Jay Bothroyd. Any good?


 
Its one of those cross your figures and pray, reserve judgement till he delivers.

Wolves friend said that he has 20 minutes of brilliance then he doesn't do anything for weeks.

Also have heard him compared to Ricketts and we remember how useless he was.

Still its only a £300k punt. If DJ can motivate him to shift his lazy arse we might have a bargain.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 5, 2008)

To be fair to DJ he has a habit of turning free/cheap players into vauable assets. He has wanted Bothroyd for a while and obv sees something in him. If he has a bad season fans will slag off DJ and demand he be sacked, if he's a star and scores 15-20 goals and we get promoted fans will slag DJ off and demand he be sacked!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

1927 said:


> To be fair to DJ he has a habit of turning free/cheap players into vauable assets. He has wanted Bothroyd for a while and obv sees something in him. If he has a bad season fans will slag off DJ and demand he be sacked, if he's a star and scores 15-20 goals and we get promoted fans will slag DJ off and demand he be sacked!!



The paint is still drying on my new *'DAVE JONES OUT'* banner.


----------



## badlands (Aug 5, 2008)

Bothroyd's rubbish apparently.............


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 9, 2008)

Get in! 90th minute winner!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 9, 2008)

Decent start.

Could've gone either way in the last 10 mins, by all accounts, mind.


----------



## bendeus (Aug 9, 2008)

Bloobirds up and running, albeit slightly creakily


----------



## Gromit (Aug 9, 2008)

Good result. Crap weather. Good attendance?
Work in progress. Two lucky goals. One great one. Look at that player grin.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2008)

Marius said:


> Good result. Crap weather. Good attendance?
> Work in progress. Two lucky goals. One great one. Look at that player grin.



I missed the first two goals as I was taking a wee wee!!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 10, 2008)

The first goal was the one to see and how happy Thommo was and how happy the team was for him.

Cardiff 4th
Swansea 23rd

Need i say any more


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2008)

A sell out crowd and the nervousness early on gave the game a cuptie sort of feel. It was a typical early season game, new faces getting to know each other ,a few problems with timing and the left hand didnt seem to know what the right hand was doing, and that was just the terraces. A large contingent of people who who had only ever seen city play at Wembley before meant that some of the usual chants lacked their usual bite, and it was a lacklustre display from the BB seating especially. The Do The Ayatollah requests to different parts of the ground were met with very mediocre displays and the grandstand patrons were unanimous in their boycott. There were some class moments tho, the stick giving to Dyer and Wright-Philips was worthy of Nininan at its best. "Where's my wallet gone, where's my wallet gone", "you're supposed to be in gaol" and "Darren, watch ya purse, Darren Darren watch ya purse". Classic of the day tho was " Next week you'll be someone's bitch"


----------



## pauld (Aug 10, 2008)

*And they're off!*

First match report of new season...

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-southampton-0809.html


----------



## Biffo (Aug 10, 2008)

1927 said:


> A sell out crowd and the nervousness early on gave the game a cuptie sort of feel. It was a typical early season game, new faces getting to know each other ,a few problems with timing and the left hand didnt seem to know what the right hand was doing, and that was just the terraces. A large contingent of people who who had only ever seen city play at Wembley before meant that some of the usual chants lacked their usual bite, and it was a lacklustre display from the BB seating especially. The Do The Ayatollah requests to different parts of the ground were met with very mediocre displays and the grandstand patrons were unanimous in their boycott. There were some class moments tho, the stick giving to Dyer and Wright-Philips was worthy of Nininan at its best. "Where's my wallet gone, where's my wallet gone", "you're supposed to be in gaol" and "Darren, watch ya purse, Darren Darren watch ya purse". Classic of the day tho was " Next week you'll be someone's bitch"




 Great songs indeed. Right up there with the Lee Hughes songs from a few years back.

Happy with the 3 points. Saints played for a draw with 20 to go. The winner was fortunate but that's the way to do it. Too many draws has always been City's problem.

There were a few rucks in Grangetown after the match and I got bastard soaking. Apart from that it was a good day


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2008)

pauld said:


> First match report of new season...
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-southampton-0809.html


Fantastic report, Paul!

Nice one


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2008)

Bournemouth 1-2 Cardiff - sweet as!

Now, where's that Artie Fufkin?



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_cup/7541866.stm


----------



## Gromit (Aug 12, 2008)

That was a 1st team lineup. What's DJ chuffing playing at?

Made the media look fools anyway who named a team of youth and reserves as the likely squad.


----------



## badlands (Aug 12, 2008)

reports that we're after Healy now.

And someone on radio wales said they had positive inside info about the ched evans loan deal.

blah blah blah.

drop whits
play parry wide 
mccormack and bothroyd up front (sorry thommo)
comminges instead of kennedy

thats saturday sorted


----------



## 1927 (Aug 13, 2008)

badlands said:


> reports that we're after Healy now.
> 
> And someone on radio wales said they had positive inside info about the ched evans loan deal.
> 
> ...



You you gonna play instead of Loovens, cos he might as well fuck off now, turned down another deal this week, so fuck him, if he doesnt wanna play for us sell to Rangers, bank the money.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 13, 2008)

> Bournemouth manager Kevin Bond said: "I feared the worst after 15 minutes...
> 
> ..."At that time *Cardiff looked like Real Madrid* and I though we would be in for a long night."



Linky

I've always liked Kevin Bond. Such a great reader of the game.


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Aug 13, 2008)

*Bournemouth manager Kevin Bond said: "I feared the worst after 15 minutes...

..."At that time Cardiff looked like Real Madrid and I though we would be in for a long night." *

is this the point Editor starts reminiscing about seeing Cardiff beat Real Madrid 

..and as for beating the Cherries...talk about kicking someone when they're down


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2008)

Another bites the dust.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7559527.stm

not unexpected tho.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2008)

Losing Loovens is a major blow.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes and no. 

If he wouldn't sign a contract he had to go. 

We couldn't afford to carry a defender who would have bottled out of challenges for fear he'd be injured before he could sign on a lucractive free.


----------



## badlands (Aug 14, 2008)

How much money do we have to spend now?

Millions and millions.

Will we spend it.

Nope.

Can or did Scimeca ever play centre half? If he's fit he's a great player.

And don't be surprised if the name Chris Killen appears on the radar again pretty soon.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

badlands said:
			
		

> How much money do we have to spend now?
> 
> Millions and millions.



DJ has now brought in £23.5 million from the sale of players during his time at the club. Link

Jack Hobbs would be nice.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 15, 2008)

If Celtic pay nearly £3m as reported that's a great bit of business on a signing who cost £250,000. Ideally Loovens would have signed another contract a stayed but he wanted to go. Definitely need to buy another CB as Purse is pretty much shot. Healy or another decent striker (Evans?) aswell and I'll be happy.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

So its done and dusted. Loovens is no longer a Bluebird.

Its a shame he didn't want to stay but as he didn't we had to sell. 

Great work by Cardiff on holding their nerve and thereby getting the best possible price for him. A couple of years ago he would have gone for a steal. Evidence that the bank balance is a lot more healthy than it has been in a while?

Cheers Loovens for all the work you put in for us. I can't blame you for wanting to advance your career. Being on the radar as a £3 million pound bought player will do that.

As for how to deal with the gap on Saturday...

MacNaughton as Centre Back as he's filled in before for us and did so admirably. He's currently in good form unlike Purse.

Ledley drops back to full back. He's not great at it but he's also done it before for us.

Parry and Whits on the wings.

We have a choice of three strikers up front.


----------



## badlands (Aug 15, 2008)

sell on clause for Loovens.

Feyenoord get close to 700,000.

Also Rae out tomorrow with chipped bone.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2008)

Loovens says yay my dream move. I get to play against some of the best in europe and improve my game.

Strachan says you ain't that good. I only bought you as a sub.

Opps. Will you be wishing you'd signed a deal with Cardiff after all Loovens? If Cardiff through some miracle get promoted this year he's going to be well gutted.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2008)

C'mon City!

1 down to Doncaster is not good  

*shouts at screen


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2008)

1-1


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2008)

Dave Jones always said this was going to be tougher than expected. They beat Derby away and this is their first home game so Donny was likely to be pumped up.

Added to that Purse back as centre half meant that i expected to concede a goal.

Nice one Ross for getting it back. Now come on Parry or Johnson, seal us a victory please!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 16, 2008)

88th Minute. Aint it nice to be scoring that late rather than conceding!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah crap thats it, final result 1-1.

Still, silver lining, we remain undefeated.

The other blessing is that we are still a point above Swnsea despite their good win over Forest.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2008)

1-1 will do for me. Good result.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 17, 2008)

editor said:


> 1-1 will do for me. Good result.



Same here newly promoted teams are always a bit dodgy.


----------



## badlands (Aug 18, 2008)

our latest target 
ho hum


have a read of the comments.
hilarious.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2008)

Some shocking defending going on in some of those clips.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2008)

After much deliberation I go with Eddie rather than Healy.

Pace scares the fuck out of the championship.

But the pair might be nice.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2008)

We're signing someone today. TODAY!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7570671.stm

A foreign striker too.

I'm palpitating.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2008)

palpitations over.

beeb have added another paragraph suggesting its the Northampton centre back Gyepes.

Another of Jones mates from the Wolves days.

Ho fucking hum.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2008)

Striker?  Wasting time we should be spending on looking to bolster our defence.

We need a Centre Back and a Left Back to replace Loovens and Capaldi (whilst he's out on injury).

I don't care if they are permanent or loan signings but those are the positions we need to strengthen right now.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Striker?  Wasting time we should be spending on looking to bolster our defence.
> 
> We need a Centre Back and a Left Back to replace Loovens and Capaldi (whilst he's out on injury).
> 
> I don't care if they are permanent or loan signings but those are the positions we need to strengthen right now.



Gyepes is a centre back I think. He did used to be good but had a bad knee injury. He's a Hungarian international.

There is also a striker apparently we're trying to sign pending a work permit being granted.


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2008)

Aye its true.

He's signed.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1370599,00.html

200 grand I think.

Fair do's the Northampton fans on their boards are gutted.

The Hungarian fans call him the "own goal machine"


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 19, 2008)

I know absolutely nothing of this man.

Nothing.

Meh.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 19, 2008)

I just text a mate who's a big Northampton fan. 

He replied - 'Very good defender. Hungarian International. Has played in Champions League, but got injured at Wolves. Good purchase tho'


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 19, 2008)

Jones has had good luck with the CB's he has brought in, lets hope it continues.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 22, 2008)

Ridsdale is on Galloway's show right now, which is a touch surreal, putting the boot into ticket prices for football matches.

Big funky George, or whatever it is he likes to be called these days, is patting Ridsdale on the back for his promise to freeze ticket prices at Cardiff if and when we reach the Premiership.

They then shared a joke about how much money they lost investing in Leeds shares.

Power to the people, George.


----------



## badlands (Aug 22, 2008)

Eddie Johnson in on loan.

Pace scares championship defences. And Johnson makes earnie look like a slug.

It could work!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 23, 2008)

Heh-he.

From his Wiki page:



> Currently In Talks With Bangor City and Sunday League Team Joga Bonitos



Link


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2008)

According to Sky, at Ninian Park Norwich have just had a penalty awarded, scored it, and then had the penalty disallowed.  Anyone know more?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 23, 2008)

Dunno.

We're one up through Ross McCormack at the moment. Looks a decent bit of business already.

ETA: Apparently Cureton sent it wide. The Penalty, that is.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 23, 2008)

Back to throwing 2-0 leads away


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2008)

There is only so much 11 men can do against 13 men (add the ref and one linesman to the Norwich squad). 

Robbed by the officials we were!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2008)

Had to give today a miss, new baby duties!!

But hell, give it time, we are still unbeaten and McCormack is scoring for fun.

Don't understand why Comminges isn't being given a game cos preseason I thought he was the man!


----------



## Gromit (Aug 23, 2008)

Com put some good tackles in when he came on but he is too undisciplined which causes his colleagues coverage issues.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it true that the lad McCormack is wearing a number 44 shirt?

And if so, can anyone throw light as to why this is?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ah crap thats it, final result 1-1.
> 
> Still, silver lining, we remain undefeated.
> 
> The other blessing is that we are still a point above Swnsea despite their good win over Forest.



Dont look now!!!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 25, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Is it true that the lad McCormack is wearing a number 44 shirt?
> 
> And if so, can anyone throw light as to why this is?



His target for goals this season?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 26, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Is it true that the lad McCormack is wearing a number 44 shirt?
> 
> And if so, can anyone throw light as to why this is?



I was thinking the very same watching him last week. One of my all time sporting heroes wore the #44 shirt, anyone wanna hazard a guess as to who that might be?


----------



## Gromit (Aug 26, 2008)

4 + 4 = 8?

8 shirt was unavailable.

Hazarding a guess. Players do things like that a lot.


----------



## bendeus (Aug 27, 2008)

Ricky, Rae and Capaldi now all on the injury list. Purse/Johnson partnership still looking shaky after conceding yet another soft goal when the City were cruising. Eddie Johnson apparently had a shocker.

We obviously need to strengthen, but Pistol Pete has already apparently said that no more money will be spent :-(


----------



## Gromit (Aug 27, 2008)

No apparently about it. He did one thing all game. Was lazy as hell.

Was a nightmare to lose three players to injury in the first half.

MK Dons played really nice football. But we got the result. An entertaining night if not for the right reasons.


----------



## badlands (Aug 29, 2008)

reserve game weds, we gave a trial to a young french guy Herold Goulon.
6 foot five inch monster. 19 years of age.
defensive midfielder. just released from boro. 2 years ago he was touted as the next Viera.
cant find a single report how he did tho.
He is available on a free.
As is my mate, well, available for, a few packets of duty free and a nights worth of ale, he's got a decent right foot. plays midfield.
Might be useful come saturday.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 30, 2008)

Not  bad result today. I would have taken a point cos we never win at Bramall.
Still unbeaten this season, unlike the fans who will probably take the mother of all beatings from South Yorks police, they love us going up there!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2008)

*Swansea home to Bluebirds in Cup*

we got the jacks in Nov for Carlin Cup! 



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Swansea and local rivals Cardiff will clash in the third round of the Carling Cup after the two Welsh sides were paired together in Saturday's draw.
> 
> The tie is set for the week commencing 22 September, with Swansea having home advantage at the Liberty Stadium.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/league_of_wales/7589660.stm


----------



## Gromit (Aug 30, 2008)

You never seen so many police scattered all over the place. 2 coppers on every street corner would = 1.7 million police. 

Cardiff had a good first half but faded in the second half. A final burst in injury time, to the crowd appeal of give us goal, was brave but fruitless. 

Ref didn't protect Cardiff at all and we were lucky that no one wasn't stretchered off. If Utd fell over though he'd stop play immediately.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 31, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ref didn't protect Cardiff at all and we were lucky that no one wasn't stretchered off. If Utd fell over though he'd stop play immediately.


Unfortunately I only got to watch the first half but how can a fan of a team of players that go down holding their head so the ref _has_ to stop play, only to be treated for a fucking ANKLE injury, have the nerve to criticise the ref for stopping play only when Sheff Utd players go down!? And according to Radio Sheff and by the sounds of it every other person in the ground (including you most likely) we should have had one of the most clear cut penalties ever seen, but yea, you're right, the ref was on Sheff Utd's side...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 31, 2008)

When the ref is taking the P you have no choice but to play him back otherwise you'd get nothing at all. 

Can't comment on the pen. It was at the other end of the ground. Plus just cause you are biased doesn't mean you can't be chicken too. So many refs are chicken as fuck about giving pens.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2008)

Any news on Boyd signing. I notice he was dropped from the bench for Rangers today, so he's obv going somewhere!


----------



## badlands (Aug 31, 2008)

1927 said:


> Any news on Boyd signing. I notice he was dropped from the bench for Rangers today, so he's obv going somewhere!



It's gonna be Killen and Quashie. (1970s northern soul duo)

Tho Smertin is being touted!

If we get Boyd, we're going up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 1, 2008)

badlands said:


> It's gonna be Killen and Quashie. (1970s northern soul duo)
> 
> Tho Smertin is being touted!
> 
> If we get Boyd, we're going up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Any of these will be great, doubt Boyd deal is still on though.


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Any of these will be great, doubt Boyd deal is still on though.



Smertin's on his way!

season long loan.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 1, 2008)

Smerts is quality  His missus wears the trousers in their relationship though.







Wouldn't let him move to Pompey permanently, cos she loved the shopping in Lahndan


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Smertin deal could now be off. (albeit only rumours at the moment)

C'mon City don't let us down!
Again.

Give us Boyd, Koumas and Smertin and we'll be very happy people.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 1, 2008)

Smertin! 

A much needed midfield enforcer?

Fap, fap, fap...

Excellent signing if it comes off, and it seems that Fulham would still be paying the majority of his wages.


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Smertin!
> 
> A much needed midfield enforcer?
> 
> ...



I think the deal is dead in the water.

Problem over his work permit apparently.

Another prize city balls-up.

We're signing no-one.


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

It's official.

He ain't coming.

And Thommo's having a medical at Burnley.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7589795.stm


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 1, 2008)

Thommo's gone now.

Official.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad for Thommo. He wasn't going to get a fair shake off DJ and it saves us money.

Cheers Thommo for all the hard work you put in even if you werent a 20 goal a season player.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 1, 2008)

We've turned down 6 million for Ledley....surprised at that!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Glad for Thommo. He wasn't going to get a fair shake off DJ and it saves us money.
> 
> Cheers Thommo for all the hard work you put in even if you werent a 20 goal a season player.



Seconded. Sad to see him go, will always remember those happy happy days he gave us last year. His efforts in the lead up to the FAC really had an impact on the atmosphere in the city. Thanks Steve and good luck!


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Will Stoke please *FUCK OFF*

Leave Ledley alone you sad relegated fuckwits.

Why on earth would he want to go to you. 

His name is not Nathan Bismark Blake.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 1, 2008)

How is Bothroyd playing for you lot? Has he had his good game yet? Or has he just gone right into his bone idle shoulder shrugging phase?


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

ta ra Thommo.

You always played for the shirt.

Good luck.

And thanks for the tune.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2008)

StanSmith said:


> How is Bothroyd playing for you lot? Has he had his good game yet? Or has he just gone right into his bone idle shoulder shrugging phase?


 
Too early to say. He needs more fitness, holds onto the ball too much and doesn't run on the offchance. But has worked fairly hard and you can see the promise of skill.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Too early to say. He needs more fitness, holds onto the ball too much and doesn't run on the offchance. But has worked fairly hard and you can see the promise of skill.



Well he has got skill in there somewhere he just needs the right manager to shake it out of him, goodness knows if DJ is the man to do that but if he can you will have a good player in Bothroyd but how many others have said the same?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2008)

badlands said:


> Will Stoke please *FUCK OFF*
> 
> Leave Ledley alone you sad relegated fuckwits.
> 
> ...


 
£5.5mil was my understanding.

...but with what caveats i don't know.

Had Rae and Scimmica been fit i'd have snatched their hand off but we are short of midfielders and don't have time to work that transfer magic of a cheaper purchase but undiscovered talent.


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> £5.5mil was my understanding.
> 
> ...but with what caveats i don't know.
> 
> Had Rae and Scimmica been fit i'd have snatched their hand off but we are short of midfielders and don't have time to work that transfer magic of a cheaper purchase but undiscovered talent.



They've come back in with a 6 mil bid.

Rumours that Joe is currently in Stoke.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2008)

badlands said:


> They've come back in with a 6 mil bid.
> 
> Rumours that Joe is currently in Stoke.



Been rumours to that effect since breakfast time so wouldnt worry too much!


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 1, 2008)

Well Radio WM have been going on about that deal for the last couple of hours, it looks like its gonna happen


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

1927 said:


> Been rumours to that effect since breakfast time so wouldnt worry too much!



Fairwater's much nicer than Choke-on Stench.

He ain't going.

He ain't.

Is he?


----------



## bendeus (Sep 1, 2008)

I can see why a player would like to showcase himself in the prem, but for those relegation hawks? What's the fucking point, he'll be straight back down next season anyways.

Gah! Crown jewels sold and cheapies and frees replacing them. What the fuck *are* they doing with the cash?


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Tick Tock 

Tick Tock 

12 mins to go.

might loose another one.

and we sure as hell ain't gonna sign anyone.

What did Jones say after final, "if we don't move on from here we need shooting."

Rifle range anyone? 

I'm fucking angry.


----------



## Balbi (Sep 1, 2008)

BBC transfer update says CCFC have told Ledley he's not allowed to talk to anyone.

Suddenly the lack of communication in the midfield this season is explained


----------



## bendeus (Sep 1, 2008)

Live text just said that we'd refused Joe permission to speak to St**e after a £6.5 million offer.


----------



## badlands (Sep 1, 2008)

Tick 

Tock


----------



## badlands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ledley stays.

So was it all just spin then?

It feels like we've signed someone.

But in fact we've signed absolutely fucking no-one.

Oh wait a minute the loan window opens in a week.

Where's the money gone?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 2, 2008)

DJ loves loan signings. Expecting our cash to go on loan salaries of prem players we could never normally afford.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 2, 2008)

To be fair DJ was quoted in the Echo last week as saying there would be some action in the loan window.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2008)

So, who's going to the Bristol game? I'll be there!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2008)

Bandwagon Jumper 

I'll be there as ever.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2008)

Marius said:


> Bandwagon Jumper
> 
> I'll be there as ever.


I jumped on this particular bandwagon some time in 1971.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 12, 2008)

editor said:


> So, who's going to the Bristol game? I'll be there!



with my little pick and shovel, I'll be there


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 12, 2008)

Can't make the Bristol game gotta save money for fucking uni. 

Enjoy it, I'm kinda hoping the new stadium gets delayed so I can go to a few more games whilst living in Manchester.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2008)

Gawd it feels like i haven't seen a ball kicked in anger for aaaages. 

Roll on tomorrow. Just hope out injury problems don't cause us too many problems.

Rae is supposed to be fit but i thought he'd be out much much longer. We rushing him back in?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 12, 2008)

> We rushing him back in?



Seems like to me as well. Shouldn't really considering he's injury prone enough.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2008)

Not bad game today - we're sorely missing a striker and our goalie doesn't inspire confidence, but there were solid performances, and it was great to see a 19,000+ crowd.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 14, 2008)

We should have had two penalties. One for hand ball and one for a blatent shove.

Still we can't depend on pens. We were missing something in our crosses and corners today.


----------



## pauld (Sep 16, 2008)

*Cardiff/bristol match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-bristol-0809.html


----------



## badlands (Sep 16, 2008)

6th in the league!

Still unbeaten!!

And we've only scored six goals!!!

Happy days.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 16, 2008)

Barnsley must hate City by now


----------



## bendeus (Sep 16, 2008)

Good result.

But:

Defence looks very sound, but I can't help but think that we're going to regret our lack of firepower up front as we struggle with goals this season. Is McCormack an out and out scorer, and is Eddie Johnson worth the shirt? Jury's still out but it's looking dubious.

Is there any hope of getting Ched Evans (or other, decent striker) on loan at this late stage, or is this wishful thinking?


----------



## badlands (Sep 16, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Good result.
> 
> But:
> 
> ...



Heard a few whispers of Carlos Edwards coming on loan. (good thing)
But, as you say we need the firepower in front of goal as well. No point paying Johnson's wages if he never gets on the pitch.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Is McCormack an out and out scorer?


 
He looks to be, at least to me, our best player up front. But he just aint getting the ball in front of goal he needs. He has to be fed.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 16, 2008)

badlands said:


> Heard a few whispers of Carlos Edwards coming on loan. (good thing)
> But, as you say we need the firepower in front of goal as well. No point paying Johnson's wages if he never gets on the pitch.


 
No point buying any strikers at all if they aren't getting the quality service they need. Our midfield just isn't any good at offence. DJ has made us a defensive squad.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2008)

Some pics from Saturday. Our last season with a proper terrace  





























http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-bristol-photos.html


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Some pics from Saturday. Our last season with a proper terrace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2008)

Full terrace too. Pretty much a full house.

Not that i care to stand on terraces myself. But I'm more than happy enough for other people to have the option. Just so long as people use them rather than standing in the seated areas.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2008)

I really don't understand why a fit person would want to sit and watch a game. It's far more fun to stand on the terracing, and have a walk about at half time.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2008)

editor said:


> I really don't understand why a fit person would want to sit and watch a game. It's far more fun to stand on the terracing, and have a walk about at half time.


 
I'm not that fit. Standing for long periods of time gives me back ache.

I do go for a walk at half time. Friends from various sections meet up with me for a half time chat in the tunnels. Not forgeting the traditional and lucky half time trip to the loo


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2008)

editor said:


> I really don't understand why a fit person would want to sit and watch a game. It's far more fun to stand on the terracing, and have a walk about at half time.



it's a lot easier to mingle, and you can choose who you are next to rather than sit next to who ever happened to buy the seat next to you.

and if you like a dirink before the game.... you dont have to get everyone to stand up as you slide off to the bog.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2008)

*swansea city*

anyone off to the liberty next week?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> and you can choose who you are next to rather than sit next to who ever happened to buy the seat next to you.


 
After years of sitting next to the same people i've made some very good friends.

We've got each other's numbers. Help each other out with tickets and offer up our spares. We share each other's sweeties during the game and have even bought each other gifts. The girl behind brought me back something i wanted from Turkey. 

The family behind used to look after my lucky umbrella for me when i used to forget it and bring it to the next game for me.

Far greater sense of community through ST seating than ST terrace.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> anyone off to the liberty next week?


 
Still waiting to hear if i have a ticket


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Far greater sense of community through ST seating than ST terrace.


Unless you're stuck next to a load of wankers all season of course.

And how you can claim there's a greater sense of community sat in your same seat week after week compared to the singing, hollering mob on the terraces is beyond me.

But each to their own.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a couple of wankers in front of us.
No problem. Wanksrs are generally out numbered by good folk and easily ignored.  

Singing is being part of a crowd not a community. 

Sitting doesn't disconnect my vocal cords either. I sing enough.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Sitting doesn't disconnect my vocal cords either. I sing enough.


Yeah, but we both know that most of the singing and passion comes from the terraces, not the folks sitting down.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah, but we both know that most of the singing and passion comes from the terraces, not the folks sitting down.



and if you do the ayatollah sat in the grandstand you are likely to put your elbow in the eye of the old codger sat next to you


----------



## 1927 (Sep 18, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> it's a lot easier to mingle, and you can choose who you are next to rather than sit next to who ever happened to buy the seat next to you.
> 
> and if you like a dirink before the game.... you dont have to get everyone to stand up as you slide off to the bog.



But of course if you stand on the BB terrace you dont disturb anybody because its the only place in the ground without access to a bar at half time!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> But of course if you stand on the BB terrace you dont disturb anybody because its the only place in the ground without access to a bar at half time!



and no roof..... which is why i stand on the grange end


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 19, 2008)

After reading the thread on about ticket prices to see Qu££N$ PARK RANG£R$  I was thinking, have city mentioned anything about the new ticket prices in our new stadium, any idea what the cheapest seats will cost?

I already struggle to justify a bob bank terrace ticket most weeks.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> After reading the thread on about ticket prices to see Qu££N$ PARK RANG£R$  I was thinking, have city mentioned anything about the new ticket prices in our new stadium, any idea what the cheapest seats will cost?
> 
> I already struggle to justify a bob bank terrace ticket most weeks.


It's quite hard to spell Cardiff City using $ and £'s, so that's got to be a good sign.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 19, 2008)

Well PR has been promising price freezes if we get promoted but they be cause the board had no real intention of pushing for promotion. 

Cardiff know their crowd one would hope. Go too far with price rises and they'll lose the valleys faithfull who plough loads into the club. Valleys wages / benefits just don't go that far. They can't replace them all immedietly (thank god) with prawn sandwich eaters. That will take time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 20, 2008)

editor said:


> It's quite hard to spell Cardiff City using $ and £'s, so that's got to be a good sign.



on the subject of spelling.. "There's only one F'in' Cardiff"


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2008)

today's match at Derby 'featured' on final score




			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Coverage:  BBC Radio Derby, BBC Sport website, Radio Wales SE FM; featured game on Final Score (from 1430 BST, *BBC Red Button*/online)



cmon Bluebirds!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

ddraig said:


> today's match at Derby 'featured' on final score



What does that mean? Full highlights or summat?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> What does that mean? Full highlights or summat?



dunno, gonna try it now


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2008)

'score' is on the red button on bbc1 but no CCFC yet


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2008)

obviously a loada lies!

never mind we just equalised


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 20, 2008)

ddraig said:


> obviously a loada lies!
> 
> never mind we just equalised



Auntie beeb doesn't have the rights to show live domestic football. So it must be extended highlights.

I've got £7 on a city draw, come on!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 20, 2008)

A good away draw i think. Shame we conceded in the first half against the run of play but those are the breaks.

Drawing by a penalty is still worrying though. We need to be scoring in open play.


----------



## badlands (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm fed up being half full.

We are goal shy.

We ain't going up.

Wolves, Brum and Reading will go up.

To compete we need a striker (Boyd please) Carlos edwards on loan and a midfield general.

Simple innit.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey we're only out of the playoffs on goal difference. 

Cheer up.


----------



## badlands (Sep 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> Hey we're only out of the playoffs on goal difference.
> 
> Cheer up.



Marius, I am slightly cheerful.

But we've only beaten the 20th and the 22nd team in the division.

Last year we couldnt beat any of the bottom half.

Brum is the benchmark next week.

We'll see after that.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 21, 2008)

There's pattern emerging here. Salvging draws away and throwing away leads at him. Definitely need a good 25 goal a season striker.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 21, 2008)

*Cardiff City World*

Anybody subscribe to cardiff city world, the video thing on the official website?

is it any good? is it worth the money?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 21, 2008)

Iused to when i was given it free with NTL.

Haven't bothered since.

It wasn't bad.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 23, 2008)

*Swansea City Here We Come!*


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2008)

Score predictions?

I've got a nasty feeling about this one. Jacks will be in full throat at the Sanitary Pad Stadium and DJ will have one eye on the Brum game - far more important than the cup, IMO.

2-1 Jacks


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2008)

We're going to have 'em, good and proper.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2008)

I was offered a ticket. 

I can't go though. Can't get out of work early enough 

Why the hell they leaving a 5 for a 19:45 KO


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> I was offered a ticket.
> 
> I can't go though. Can't get out of work early enough
> 
> Why the hell they leaving a 5 for a 19:45 KO



so they can stamp, number and herd you? 

cmon Cardiff sort em Jack's out


----------



## Buds (Sep 23, 2008)

Just about to leave for Swansea but before I go:


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> Iused to when i was given it free with NTL.
> 
> Haven't bothered since.
> 
> It wasn't bad.



It was supposed to be a free 1-yr trial, but I had it for about 4! 

Come on bluebirds!! Wish I was going!


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2008)

Buds said:


> Just about to leave for Swansea but before I go:


Defacing the Welsh flag sums up Swansea perfectly. Are there still Union Jacks slapping around the stadium?

Been to any cup finals recently?


----------



## el_starkos (Sep 23, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Score predictions?
> 
> I've got a nasty feeling about this one. Jacks will be in full throat at the Sanitary Pad Stadium and DJ will have one eye on the Brum game - far more important than the cup, IMO.
> 
> 2-1 Jacks



I hope you get fucking dicked !!! 

Actually the missus has subscribed to sky2 to watch it and I believe you're invited!!!

WE ARE WOLVES, WE ARE WOLVES, WE ARE WOOOOOOLVES etc etc etc


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 23, 2008)

el_starkos said:


> WE ARE WOLVES, WE ARE WOLVES, WE ARE WOOOOOOLVES etc etc etc


Flea ridden, feral Midlanders.


----------



## el_starkos (Sep 23, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Flea ridden, feral Midlanders.



Where??


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## rapattaque (Sep 23, 2008)

Back to tonight's game - Swansea Town 1 - 2 Cardiff City. 
Blubbering Jacks everywhere.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Back to tonight's game - Swansea Town 1 - 2 Cardiff City.
> Blubbering Jacks everywhere.



Thank you so much for posting that clip. I lost my copy when my hard drive died and have been looking for it again for months.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bastards!


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like we're free to concentrate on the League which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Sep 23, 2008)

That twat in the Borat swimsuit having his picture taken and acting the cock.

Eddie fucking Johnson!

Linesman's punchy smug face with 5 min to go.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ledley getting booked and then ignoring copy tackle by Jack 30 secs later.

McPhail getting sent off when he clearly took the ball.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 23, 2008)

Jacks looked the better side on the night, though, their flukey goal and some dodgy reffing decisions notwithstanding. Thought their Spanish players had had their half time oranges laced with arsenic for all the times they hit the deck and rolled around. A draw would have been fairer, mind.

However: we are woefully lacking in the final quarter of the pitch. Eddie Johnson is shite, McCormack is not the 20-goal-a-season man we so desperately need. We'd better pray for someone to come in on loan or we're looking at mid-table mediocrity, and perhaps another defeat at the hands of our peg selling, western cousins.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd like to say the the who won didn't matter as the winner was welsh sport. 

But welsh sport didn't win. Just a bunch of Spanish cheats. Such is football.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 23, 2008)

fucksticks. Eddie fucking Johnson, is he one of those fake footballers that turn up at clubs with fake references. 

yeah and the ref and shit.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2008)

Well now the disappointment has faded a little I'll be magnaminous a bit in defeat. 

Well done fellow welsh club supporters. Enjoy the victory. Enjoy it whilst you can. There are two more hotly contested meetings to go after all. You may have won the battle but the war ain't over yet. 

Good luck in the next round.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 24, 2008)

editor said:


> Defacing the Welsh flag sums up Swansea perfectly. Are there still Union Jacks slapping around the stadium?
> 
> Been to any cup finals recently?



yes there were plenty of union jacks around. Talking of flags, the corner flags were square, what's that all about then?


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 24, 2008)

Who wants to be in the bloody Carling Cup ffs?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> yes there were plenty of union jacks around. Talking of flags, the corner flags were square, what's that all about then?


Poor lambs. Try as they might, they're still stuck with square flags while those lovely triangular flags have been flapping at Ninian Park for decades.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 24, 2008)

why wouldn't there be?

Wales is only a principality, not a country.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 24, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Who wants to be in the bloody Carling Cup ffs?



 Exactly. Let the cheating Spanish grasslickers have this one, then lets dick 'em in the league.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 24, 2008)

Only bloody ran into a bunch of Jacks last night, not the most enjoyable chat I've had. 

Beat them in the league that's all that matters now. Hopefully I'll be able to get down for the home tie.


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 24, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> That twat in the Borat swimsuit having his picture taken and acting the cock.



I was watching the match at work and my colleague asked what that was all about. I was going to explain the murky circumstances surrounding 'swim away'.... but didn't. Which has resulted in my workmate thinking that the Jacks are all borderline care in the community cases who like to go out in public wearing inflatables.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 24, 2008)

There was an interesting thread about the swim away incident on the Cardiff City Online messageboards a few weeks back posted by a couple of bluebirds who were actually there. The truth appears to be that they waded out to about thigh height as a result of their being pursued by a mob of about 30 Jacks. 

At no point did they swim. They just stood there until a fairly large group of Cardiff showed up, and the Jacks dispersed.

Hardly the stuff of legend, is it?


----------



## rapattaque (Sep 24, 2008)

bendeus said:


> There was an interesting thread about the swim away incident on the Cardiff City Online messageboards a few weeks back posted by a couple of bluebirds who were actually there. The truth appears to be that they waded out to about thigh height as a result of their being pursued by a mob of about 30 Jacks.
> 
> At no point did they swim. They just stood there until a fairly large group of Cardiff showed up, and the Jacks dispersed.
> 
> Hardly the stuff of legend, is it?



This is it init.

The actual newspaper article, written by some hack goes:

"One fan leaving the East Stand of the Vetch Field said he saw around 100 Swansea supporters pushing past the police to reach small group of Cardiff supporters.

He said: “They seemed hell-bent of getting at them and just pushed past the police. These are fans I’ve normally seen on the North Bank and it appears they’d made their way from there.

“I saw one officer chasing after them with his truncheon at the ready, but they didn’t seem to care. It was frightening to say the least. They seemed really worked up and looking for trouble. Other genuine fans around me looked scared and were heading for home as fast as they could.”

The Evening Post then wrote another eyewitness account of what happened next.

One man who was out walking his dog at around 10:30pm saw about 50 Swansea fans chase around 30 Cardiff supporters onto the beach near Country Hall and into the sea.

He said: “They were up to their chests in the water to get away from. It was quite comical to watch. Eventually, the police managed to get the Swans fans away and the Cardiff fans came out of the sea looking like drowned rats.”

The eye-witness account is from a man _from Swansea_, at 10.30pm on a seafront in January... The lads on the Cardiff message thread who claim to have been there talk about pebbles whizzing past their heads and not being able to see anything. If they were in the thick of it and couldn't see the Jacks, how on earth did this dog-walker proivde such a good account?! But anyway!

If nothing else, the whole story is interesting just from the perspective of a scrap on a beach in 1988 turning into 16,000 Jacks miming swimming strokes at the Liberty Stadium 20 years later. It's interesting to see how a story takes on a life of it's own eh!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2008)

The fucking Jack morons were out in force last night:



> Fans clash with police at derby
> 
> Hundreds of Swansea City football fans clashed with police following Tuesday night's Carling Cup match with Cardiff City at the Liberty Stadium in Swansea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Relahni (Sep 24, 2008)

editor said:


> The fucking Jack morons were out in force last night:



enjoyed the match (probably a lot more than you did).


----------



## Rollem (Sep 24, 2008)

i did too

only really started watching in any real interest after about 70mins. just about when your guy got sent off (got the ball, he did!)


----------



## Buds (Sep 24, 2008)

editor said:


> The fucking Jack morons were out in force last night:



Yeah I'm sure Cardiff will be handing us floral garlands when we come to Ninian as well won't they?


----------



## Buds (Sep 24, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> yes there were plenty of union jacks around. Talking of flags, the corner flags were square, what's that all about then?



The only union jack I saw from my seat in the east stand was on the New Zealand Swans flag, all the others I saw were Welsh or Spanish.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 24, 2008)

editor said:


> The fucking Jack morons were out in force last night:



Erm, from the quote from the BBC website you posted:




			
				BBC article said:
			
		

> The game, which Swansea won one nil, passed off without trouble but as the crowds left the stadium, Cardiff fans who were confined in a fenced off enclosure hurled stones and debris at the police.



Looks like our morons were the ones who kicked it off.

Unfortunately


----------



## bendeus (Sep 24, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i did too
> 
> only really started watching in any real interest after about 70mins. just about when your guy got sent off (got the ball, he did!)



Got the ball.

He did!


----------



## phildwyer (Sep 24, 2008)

Buds said:


> Yeah I'm sure Cardiff will be handing us floral garlands when we come to Ninian as well won't they?



This whole rivalry is stupid.  Only two Welsh teams in the league and we decide to hate each other?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Erm, from the quote from the BBC website you posted:


And:



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Riot police confronted both sets of fans *but the worst violence *broke out across the road *among Swansea fans* where the strong police cordon was backed up by dogs and police horses.


All twats. Pointless and stupid.


----------



## Biffo (Sep 24, 2008)

Good game last night. Wrong result. Terrible place to lose this season's unbeaten record. (Watch Liverpool do the same at Everton on Saturday - amazing how City's and LFC's form and results mirror each other).

It was inevitable there was going to be trouble. 8 or 9 years since the last match. When you get 60+ year old guys dressed up in rubber ring piss-taking outfits it speaks volumes for the mentality of a lot of the fans ON BOTH SIDES.

Anyway, the league is more important. Swansea will either lose heavily to Arsenal's youth in the next round or have a moral building win at Sunderland. Or something. Either way they ain't going to Wembley. They just have bragging rights for a month or two til it happens again. I'll take a draw there next time and 3 points at NP in April and a place in the play-offs (and another FA Cup Final.....?)


----------



## Buds (Sep 24, 2008)

In all fairness the reports about the violence have been blown out of proportion, there were 17,500 at the ground and only 8 arrests, 3 of which were made before the game. 



> "On a positive note, when compared to fixtures of previous years, the disorder was limited and confined to a small area," said Evans.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/sep/24/carlingcup.swansea


----------



## bendeus (Sep 24, 2008)

editor said:


> And:
> All twats. Pointless and stupid.



Word. Neither Jack morons nor Bluebird pondlife, just a amorphous mass of cuntishness IMO


----------



## Relahni (Sep 24, 2008)

I thought Cardiff were unlucky tbh.  The Sky commentators were getting moist over Swansea in the first half, but I thought Cardiff were the better side in teh first 45 minutes.  Flair pay Swansea did play well in teh second half, but I think you lot had a goal disallowed and it was an unfortunate way to concede (off a defenders studs)!

A good cup tie, with a bit of spice on teh sidelines.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 24, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> This whole rivalry is stupid.  Only two Welsh teams in the league and we decide to hate each other?



Innit. I'm interested in the history of that rivalry as well. It seems that the Wurzels were traditionally our most hated team, and indeed was a title that they cemented when they allegedly started chanting 'Aberfan, Aberfan, Aberfan' at NP many years ago.

The rivalry with the Jacks is apparently more recent. Some claim that it first surfaced on our side when they were flying high under Toshack and we just couldn't cope with being Wales' first city, but easily its second team. Dunno about the veracity of that, mind.

Either way, you're bang on about the Welsh teams thing. I, for one, like to see all Welsh teams do well, including our six-fingered, chippy cousins , and feel that Jack success can only be good both for the national side and for Cardiff in terms of adding a competitive edge to the league we now share.

Most of my bile is saved for cross border clashes, and Brizzle most of all.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Innit. I'm interested in the history of that rivalry as well. It seems that the Wurzels were traditionally our most hated team, and indeed was a title that they cemented when they allegedly started chanting 'Aberfan, Aberfan, Aberfan' at NP many years ago.


I don't recall that, but I can certainly remember the Man Utd fans singing it.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 24, 2008)

Right back in the day (early 70s or thereabouts) according to some apocryphal stuff I've heard. I'm far more of a Johnny-come-lately so am not in any position to comment.


----------



## Buds (Sep 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I thought Cardiff were unlucky tbh.  The Sky commentators were getting moist over Swansea in the first half, but I thought Cardiff were the better side in teh first 45 minutes.  Flair pay Swansea did play well in teh second half, but I think you lot had a goal disallowed and it was an unfortunate way to concede (off a defenders studs)!
> 
> A good cup tie, with a bit of spice on teh sidelines.



You must've been watching a different game to me, Cardiff had the better of a scrappy opening 20 but from then until the final whistle Swansea controlled the game.

The Swans bossed the midfield, were solid at the back and had a free reign going forward down the right what with Ledley forgetting to turn up and the left back, Commingues is it?, being one of the most dire players I've ever seen and I've seen some dross.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 24, 2008)

Buds said:


> The only union jack I saw from my seat in the east stand was on the New Zealand Swans flag, all the others I saw were Welsh or Spanish.



it's not that important, but there were two failrly large union jacks opposite and in line with the players tunnel, either side of the exit. not sure which stand that would have been. Did not spot any of the red hand of ulster flags that have been seen down there in the past.

as i say though, not really that big a deal.

bigger fish to fry on saturday


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 24, 2008)

*City Fans Let off*

Several cardiff city fans were arrested in Sheffiled in february this year. I was not there but you can read the account of one of the boys arrested here

after missing the fa cup, being banned from going within 2 miles of a football ground on a match day for 8 months and countless journeys back and fore yorkshire, the judge today threw the case out and declared there was no case to answer.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 27, 2008)

*birmingham city bounce back*

time to bounce back after tuesday's hiccup. still unbeaten in any important game since the fa cup final last season, time to use the home advantage that is the dragons den of ninian park, time to finally give someone the hiding we have been threatening to do all season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 27, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> time to bounce back after tuesday's hiccup. still unbeaten in any important game since the fa cup final last season, time to use the home advantage that is the dragons den of ninian park, time to finally give someone the hiding we have been threatening to do all season.



or maybe not


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2008)

Playing it in the air against a team better in the air than us. Was never going to work was it?

Only goal came from putting it through on the ground. Co-incidence?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2008)

Did we really have 15 corners?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 27, 2008)

We had a lot of em. Didn't do sod all with them though.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 27, 2008)

I thought box to box we were the better team today, but we havent got a clue close to gaol. McNaughton worked his bollox of, but when he did get a cross in there is noone there. Our forwards line up on the 18yard line and seem scared to venture any further forward. Bothroyd gives 110%, but 100% of fuck all is fuck all.

Having said that I think we will play a lot worse than today and give teams a tonking.

I didnt get into the game til 5 past and really enjoyed the first half. Imagine my surprise when Ali announces...Birmingham's *SECOND* goal was scored by...


----------



## pauld (Sep 28, 2008)

*cardiff/brum match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-birmingham-0809.html


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellento!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2008)

Think that we may see our hungry Hungarian tomorrow thanks to the public spat between DJ and Purse.

Staged to give an excuse to rest an in form Purse?

Think DJ is very silly to say:

“There are one or two who need to be shook up a little bit and say, ‘hey if you don’t want to give the shirt away to somebody then buck up, because you’re going the right way about it’.

After our frist league defeat. Is he finanlly acknowleging than everything isn't all rosey in the garden despite them previously bigging up how good our team is because of the unbeaten run?


----------



## Biffo (Sep 29, 2008)

Normal service will be resumed tomorrow v Coventry. I'm going so put your money on a 2-1 home win.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 30, 2008)

*floodlights*

only six more games under floodlights at ninian park left .... and tonight be one of them.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> only six more games under floodlights at ninian park left .... and tonight be one of them.


Hardly!

The floodlights will be on every saturday before long.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Normal service will be resumed tomorrow v Coventry. I'm going so put your money on a 2-1 home win.


Well predicted sir!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 30, 2008)

1927 said:


> Hardly!
> 
> The floodlights will be on every saturday before long.



pedant!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> pedant!


Hardly. You made a statement and I told you that you were wrong, hardly pedantic!

Pedantic would be stating, correctly, that Cardiff City have never won the FA Cup!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 1, 2008)

1927 said:


> Hardly. You made a statement and I told you that you were wrong, hardly pedantic!
> 
> Pedantic would be stating, correctly, that Cardiff City have never won the FA Cup!



you knew fully well i was referring to six evening games left (five now)

Not sure what you mean by the last paragraph... was it called something else when we won, what is now referred to, the FA cup?

Anyway...... a half decent game I thought, had my heart in my mouth a few times cos we are still not genuinely dominating things, but we got there in the end. Lots of posession around thier goal, but no-one seemed to want to shoot. 

That disalowed goal thing was a bit mad, I dont recall seeing anything like that before, and certainly never heard a cheer go up like that when the ref finally made his decision.

16,312 crowd for an evening game, not bad at all


----------



## Biffo (Oct 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Well predicted sir!





It could have been a very high scoring game. Their goalie had 3 excellent saves. Thought he might have saved the pen the form he was in. 

Bothroyd had a good game and took his goal nicely. The meagre away contingent had been baiting him just minutes before he scored with a rendition of 'there's only one lazy bastard'. T'was nice to give it straight back to them with cream on top when Big Jay netted.

As for Eastwood's disallowed goal, it was the right decision but after the linesman had put his flag back down I didn't think the decision was going to be reversed. There were some poor decisions by all 3 officials last night but the result was about right after a much improved 2nd half from City. Ledley still needs to up his game a bit though.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 1, 2008)

Miracles do happen. The red reversing the decision our way. Wow I never thought I'd live to see that happen.

Even though it was the right thing to do refs just don't do that for Cardiff.


----------



## pauld (Oct 1, 2008)

*Cardiff are back! urban match report + pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-coventry-0809.html


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 1, 2008)

Team in 'loses to one of best teams in division then beats average team' shock!


----------



## badlands (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry to post stuff from another MB
but there was a meeting tonight which should be of interest
(here's the minutes)

http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=104315&start=0&rid=0&S=b9b8d42206a195f0fc7c933528d0e70c


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 2, 2008)

badlands said:


> sorry to post stuff from another MB
> but there was a meeting tonight which should be of interest
> (here's the minutes)
> 
> http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=104315&start=0&rid=0&S=b9b8d42206a195f0fc7c933528d0e70c



why did no-one just say.... "why the hell have you not spent the millions raked in from player sales on buying new players"?

rhetorical question, just seemed like an obvious one to me.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 2, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> you knew fully well i was referring to six evening games left (five now)
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the last paragraph... was it called something else when we won, what is now referred to, the FA cup?



When we won iot they called it something like the English Challenge Cup, and had we not won it I guess it would still be called that, or the Vodafone Trophy or somesuch. We fucked up their little plan by bringing it home to Cardiff!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 2, 2008)

swansea fan in trouble, but as his solicitor said "It was foolhardy. He insists there was no particular malice." Thats alright then!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2008)

He got off lightly.

We've had marshalls permanently blinded by flares at Ninian Park. The light is dangerous in itself.

He went out a bought a flare.
Brought it along.
Lit in whilst in a crowd of people (dangerous to his own fans)
Threw it towards a coach full of flamable liquid.

Thankfully no one was hurt.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 4, 2008)

Blackpool 0 - 1 Cardiff. Paul Parry in the 83rd minute! You beauty! 7 minutes for it to stay that way.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Blackpool 0 - 1 Cardiff. Paul Parry in the 83rd minute! You beauty! 7 minutes for it to stay that way.



They'll hold on. Hopefully.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrgggg
Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 4, 2008)

Fuck sake!


----------



## Gromit (Oct 4, 2008)

Nooo! Who jinx'd it by even hinting that they might not hold on? 

In extra time too  Insult to injury.

Oh well. Thats football.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2008)

Bloody hell.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 4, 2008)

Marius said:


> Nooo! Who jinx'd it by even hinting that they might not hold on?
> 
> In extra time too  Insult to injury.
> 
> Oh well. Thats football.



Still time for the ref to consult with the liner and disallow it a la Tuesday night.


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 5, 2008)

Early days yet, but it looks like us vs. the Jacks in the play-offs is a strong possibility.  Imagine that...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 5, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Early days yet, but it looks like us vs. the Jacks in the play-offs is a strong possibility.  Imagine that...



Christ, it would be like world war 3...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 6, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Christ, it would be like world war 3...



depends which stage of the play offs, if it were the play off final in wembley it would not be a problem cos hardly any Swansea would turn up, just like they never show when wales play away (or home for that matter).

They have difficulty finding anything over the bridge


----------



## Gromit (Oct 6, 2008)

Theres no caravan park near Wembly so they'd have to tow their homes all the way there and back the same day.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Theres no caravan park near Wembly so they'd have to tow their homes all the way there and back the same day.



i think all these comparisons of swansea fans with gypsies (gypos) are unfair, scandalous and offensive in the extreme. If i were a traveller i know i would be upset by it.

I just had a look at the gypsy council website to see who to complain to, ironically the home page is moving!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Early days yet, but it looks like us vs. the Jacks in the play-offs is a strong possibility.  Imagine that...



I know someone who staked £50 on that happening in the summer, at ridiculous odds!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2008)

Did anyone go to the Premier club open day thing they had in the car park at Costco over the weekend?


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 7, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> depends which stage of the play offs, if it were the play off final in wembley it would not be a problem cos hardly any Swansea would turn up, just like they never show when wales play away (or home for that matter).
> 
> They have difficulty finding anything over the bridge




I bloody love that film. The Jack with the luminous eyebrow ring is the best. Idiot Club.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 17, 2008)

Cracking goal by ramsey for the under 21s, shame we will never get to see him at ninian park again.

no matter...... anyone off to watford next week????


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> They have difficulty finding anything over the bridge


Smart move bigging themselves up on camera, that! Make it much easier for the plod.

Just watched part two - and what a load of useless plonkers. They took so long getting there that they missed any chance to fight the home fans, got thrown out of te game as soon as they arrived, got ignored by the Notts fans all around town - and then got a kicking on the way to the cashpoint. And then they started fighting amongst themselves on the bus home!

"It's the end of another top day out with the Swansea youth"

Comedy gold!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 18, 2008)

Good result today. City in the playoffs and McCormack looking quite the bargain. Can't wait to get home and watch the Wolves game.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep - great result, and the crowds are holding up too: 17,310 is a great crowd considering what were were getting ten years ago.


----------



## marksims68 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just to let you Cardiff fans know, I was at Ipswich V Swansea yesterday (as a Town fan obviously) and as I was waiting for my mate two coachloads of Swans went past into the car park.  They made the V sign to me and threatened to kick my head in, so I did the ayatollah and laughed!  

And they only brought about 800, pathetic!

2-2 draw, sorry we couldn't beat them but we are awful at the minute.......

Mark (Ipswich till I die)


----------



## Gromit (Oct 19, 2008)

Gah took my chances and missed this match to stay in London an extra day. 

Trust me to miss a two goal win and two sending offs. 

Nevermind I'm happy with the result which is the main thing.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 19, 2008)

marksims68 said:


> Just to let you Cardiff fans know, I was at Ipswich V Swansea yesterday (as a Town fan obviously) and as I was waiting for my mate two coachloads of Swans went past into the car park.  They made the V sign to me and threatened to kick my head in, so I did the ayatollah and laughed!
> 
> And they only brought about 800, pathetic!
> 
> ...



HaHa! Nice one mate. Bet they loved that 

Good result yesterday. Dizzy heights of 4th in the league. Looking good.


----------



## pauld (Oct 21, 2008)

*late late cardiff-charlton match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-charlton-0809.html


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 21, 2008)

pauld said:


> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-charlton-0809.html



Nice one. Missing Wolves game though.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2008)

1-2 cmon bluebirds!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2008)

yess! raaaa
equalisation


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2008)

Sweet as! That's another great result and some good team spirit to come back from 2-0 down away from home.

I'll say it quietly... but we're beginning to look like_ contenders!_


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2008)

What about the score from Norwich? 

(Sorry, couldn't see a general championship thread)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 22, 2008)

Good result. But I think if Cardiff are truly contenders they would do better than a 2-2 draw against a team that for much of the game where 1 man down. 

Not sure whether I really wanna dig up stuff from Cardiff's recent past, especially when the team are doing well, but Aaron Ramsey scores a bloody Champions League goal, why the fuck did we sell him for what will arise to a measly 5 mil?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 22, 2008)

agreed, he was only sold less than a year ago, i'm astounded it was so little, when you consider that walcott cost over twice that.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 22, 2008)

We should have won 6-2 last night, we battered them 2nd half, and their keep made a stunning save in each half.

Ledley and gunter at the top back of the away end with us, I love that so much, fair play to them, they are City through and through


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 22, 2008)

Went up early to make a day of it. Wont bother next time, what is the point of watford? what a boring town! Locals were friendly enough, fair play to em.... they did not make much noise though, one of the most subdued home crowds i have ever seen.

Game was frustrating to say the least, flashes of sheer brillinace interspersed with total inability to hit the back of the net even when on top of it. Parry played a blinder.

Nottingham here we come


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2008)

I went to Watford once. Was murder trying to find somewhere to park. The pubs were unremarkable at best. The pitch was horrendous which made exciting football impossible. Gave it a miss this time as it was mid-week.

Nottingham here we come indeed  See ya there.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Not sure whether I really wanna dig up stuff from Cardiff's recent past, especially when the team are doing well, but Aaron Ramsey scores a bloody Champions League goal, why the fuck did we sell him for what will arise to a measly 5 mil?



I only just realised that we don't even have a sell-on clause. So if he goes for big money in the future, the club that developed him get nothing. 

I dispair.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 22, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> I only just realised that we don't even have a sell-on clause. So if he goes for big money in the future, the club that developed him get nothing.
> 
> I dispair.



Yep. Just shows how much they undervalued him from start to finish. I'd have played him instead of McPhail. I honestly thought he was that good all along.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yep. Just shows how much they undervalued him from start to finish. I'd have played him instead of McPhail. I honestly thought he was that good all along.



yep, it was clear he was something special every time he set foot on the pitch, 17 years old and scared of NO ONE! too see him go head on straight on into opposition defences as if they were not there was a dream.

the no sell on clause is down to us getting all the cash up front apparently.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 23, 2008)

Marius said:


> Yep. Just shows how much they undervalued him from start to finish. I'd have played him instead of McPhail. I honestly thought he was that good all along.



Yep. We'd be playing in the UEFA cup now if he started the FA Cup final. That was supposed to be _his_ game. 

Also, he should've played in every WC qualifier so far, could well have been the difference in the Russia and Germany games.


(not to hype him to much like)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 24, 2008)

*Notts forest*

gonna be a good turn out, all of original allocation sold out and more brought in


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 24, 2008)

Got cardiff to win in this weekend's ridiculous accumulator.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Oct 25, 2008)

Funny to hear "White Riot" being played over the P.A. at Swansea today on the pre-match radio report.  Are there loads of old punks amongst their fans or what?


----------



## Biffo (Oct 25, 2008)

'I Fought The Law' is a regular at NP. Good matchday songs


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2008)

hold on for 3 points!  cmon bloooobirds


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2008)

how long does the beeb take to update the table!? 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/table/default.stm

e2a the fuckers have only gone and done it now!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems like a swansea v cardiff playoff is destiny...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 25, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It seems like a swansea v cardiff playoff is destiny...



Would be beautiful, if Cardiff win of course. 

Good result today, can't wait till Christmas so i can make a home game.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 25, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It seems like a swansea v cardiff playoff is destiny...



If that happens I foresee the Wembley authorities requesting the final is in Cardiff. Either that or Cardiff will play saturday and Swansea on sunday!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 26, 2008)

*Notts forest*

dreadful scrappy game, but three points is three points.

Nice one to Earnie for doing the ayatolah and "missing on purpose"... "Earnie is a blue bird!"

Some of the Forest chants were disgraceful, but the scoreline was adequate revenge. Any sympathy for thier plight totally gone.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 28, 2008)

3rd place for City. 

Kept it late but a good result, and a good crowd, 17,500.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2008)

brilliant 
Ross McCormack joint top scorer in championship as well


----------



## Biffo (Oct 28, 2008)

Top result! Thought that was going to be 2 points dropped. Bring on the Wolves!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 28, 2008)

still does not feel like watching a side going for promotion, every point is scrapped over. Tonight was best game i have seen for a little while though.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 29, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It seems like a swansea v cardiff playoff is destiny...



Can't wait!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 3rd place for City.
> 
> Kept it late but a good result, and a good crowd, 17,500.


It's a fucking amazing crowd, all things considered, and bodes well for the new stadium.

It doesn't seem that long ago that I was watching midweek games at Ninian with crowds barely reaching 3,000.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 29, 2008)

Good crowd seeing that Blackpool brought about 10.

Actually brilliant crowd cause it was a night game.

My worry is though that all those that bought season tickets just to get to Wembley will be absent next season. Fingers crossed that most of them will renew though. We'll have to see.

As for the games I heard some people say the first halve was boring as hell.
Dunno what match they were watching as i thought it was exciting with many near misses for Cardiff.

Defensively we were good all game with Tim having little to do. Completely different to the Nots game where he had to work his arse off.

Ledley was strangely anomomous with many commenting that it didn't look like his heart was in it. Otherwise good performances all round.

The freekick goal by Ross was glorious to see. A real beaut!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2008)

First 25mins was as good a display I have seen from City in a long time. parry was whippoing in crosses and finding Bothroyd every time. Ledley might as well fuck off now, he obviously doesnt want to be playing for us and sees himself in the Prem, he'll deffo be off in Jan, and on current showing godd riddance.

Bothroyd shows time after time he has all the skills, applying them to full use in a match situation seems to be his problem, but I've said since we signed him he's a confidence player and needed a decnt run and a couple of goals, now he's had that he is definitely getting better, but seems to have a problem with p[osition, he's either too close to goal or not close enuff!!

McCormack is scoring for fun, Chopra markII, and we'll prob lose him at the end of the season if we dont go up, for big money mind! I really wish we had held on to Thommo cos I think the two scots would have worked really well together, they were a far better fit than we have now.

Anyway its third place and we'd have bitten ya hand off if we'd been offered that at start of season, don't understand why some are still moaning!!

Happy days.


----------



## Biffo (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm off to the Wolves game on Saturday. Anyone else going? Been to 2 so far this season and they've both been 2-1 wins. More of the same will be excellent but could be a draw.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 1, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> still does not feel like watching a side going for promotion, every point is scrapped over.



Isn't that what teams going for promotion look like?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 1, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> Isn't that what teams going for promotion look like?



when we were top of the table for 15 weeks, two seasons ago, it was like watching brazil and we walked over everyone, it felt like we were invincible, it felt like we were obviously going to go up automatically. This feels very different to me.

Today is going to be a good test, if we are going up we need to be able to beat the likes of this mob, i seem to remember we made them look very poor when they came to us when we were on that roll, gave them a 4-0 drubbing.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Sam Hammam's orgy of goals era. 

You know you are going to get fucked but you just don't know when exactly and by whom. 

That was a glorious period. Then DJ went all defensive for the last half of the season and threw it all away


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2008)

why is the Cardiff Wolves match on at 17.20 when all the other championship games are on at 15.00?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Might be cause its the game on sky sports?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Might be cause its the game on sky sports?



ooh ok ta
might have to go pub then twist me arm like


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Should be a good game i think!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 1, 2008)

Quality forwards on display on both sides


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2008)

looks like clever trippy is correct
http://www.skysports.com/football/match_preview/0,19764,11065_3003702,00.html



			
				skysports said:
			
		

> Ninian Park is braced for a top-of-the-table encounter as Wolves travel to Cardiff.
> 
> The Bluebirds currently sit third, well-placed to launch an automatic promotion bid after suffering just one defeat in 14 games.
> 
> ...



Cmon Caaaardifffff


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2008)

Come on City!!!!


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 1, 2008)

Season shaping match coming up... Blooooooobirds!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

wolves 2-0 7mins.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Knew this would be good,2-1 now.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 1, 2008)

Mcormack and Bothroyd off.... 

....Jason Lee's son and Eddie 'rodeo' Johnson on.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## rapattaque (Nov 1, 2008)

First fifteen minutes shocking. Rest of the first half top notch, to feet, incisive, urgent, football. Top marks.

Second half, too much punting it up with our eyes shut followed by the side being rendered apparently toothless when Ross had to go off. 

A right mixed bag with as many positives and negatives to take from it as you like. 

Right. I'm off to get mashed up.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2008)

Aye the moment Ross left it seems like the whole squad lost the faith. Even they know that hardly anyone else ever looks like scoring.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuck it was cold down there last night. Terrible start then losing Bothroyd and McCormack - the writing was on the wall. Gutted.

Where the fuck were the Wolves fans anyway? 300 at the most. Very poor amongst a 17,700 crowd. Blame Sky I suppose.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 2, 2008)

That McCormack lad's a bit fiery isn't he?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 2, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Where the fuck were the Wolves fans anyway? 300 at the most. Very poor amongst a 17,700 crowd. Blame Sky I suppose.



no doubt bubble restrictions did not help


----------



## el_starkos (Nov 3, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> no doubt bubble restrictions did not help



Yeah - I'm a Wolves supporter living near Cardiff. Tickets were bubble only. I managed to get a ticket as an 'exciled supporter' but they had to do a police check on me first.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 3, 2008)

el_starkos said:


> Yeah - I'm a Wolves supporter living near Cardiff. Tickets were bubble only. I managed to get a ticket as an 'exciled supporter' but they had to do a police check on me first.



Why are you a wolves fan? are you from up that way originally?


----------



## el_starkos (Nov 4, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> Why are you a wolves fan? are you from up that way originally?



Actually I was brought up on the Arsenal (my whole family is) but then I went to polly up in Wolves and started going to see them. Kind of fell in love (and hate!!) with them and that was that


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 5, 2008)

*What's that coming over the hill ????????*

If the Echo have got this wrong, Bloom deserves a good tuning for building our hopes up.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 5, 2008)

Who's that coming over the hill? 
.... it's Eddie Johnson, sorry, Michael Chopra, it's Michael Chopra!


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> If the Echo have got this wrong, Bloom deserves a good tuning for building our hopes up.



It must be true, looking out of my window all I can see is City fans celebrating, they're letting off fireworks all over the city!

If it is true this is truly awesome news, what we need is a sppedy recovery from McCormack. With those two in team city may well become wanking material!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 5, 2008)

on BBC as well now


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 5, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> on BBC as well now



...with a view to him resigning for good in January...


----------



## 1927 (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish to god we were at home on saturday! Crystal Palace next week aint gonna be so cold .


----------



## Gromit (Nov 5, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> ...with a view to him resigning for good in January...



Loan signing maybe. No way we going to afford to buy him out right.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 6, 2008)

Any urbaners off to the QPR match on Saturday? 

Where are the good watering holes down there?


----------



## bendeus (Nov 6, 2008)

Marius said:


> Loan signing maybe. No way we going to afford to buy him out right.



Why ever not? We haven't spent the money from when we sold him in the first place


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Why ever not? We haven't spent the money from when we sold him in the first place




We haven't received all the money for him either. The headline figure of £5m included add ons for appearances and stuff, so he would be considerably cheaper than some are saying. If he's fallen out with Keane then there's a good chance there will be a way out for him. I think its certainly possible that he could be here till the end of the season.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> If the Echo have got this wrong, Bloom deserves a good tuning for building our hopes up.



He's signed, on official club site now!


----------



## Biffo (Nov 6, 2008)

Good stuff. Welcome back Chops.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave Jones has just got manager of the month for October too...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Dave Jones has just got manager of the month for October too...



AAARRRGGGGGHHHHH.... kiss of death


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> AAARRRGGGGGHHHHH.... kiss of death



Tis OK we already lost the compulsory game against Wolves!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2008)

1927 said:


> Tis OK we already lost the compulsory game against Wolves!


was that a blessing in disguise? if we had not lost two strikers, would chopra be here?


----------



## el_starkos (Nov 6, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance (yes Bendeus, I KNOW!), but why is he back? Can he not get a place in the first team line-up at Sunderland?

Top striker IMO.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2008)

Chopra interview video .... see him do the Ayatollah here first!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2008)

uefa cup final in cardiff ??????????


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> was that a blessing in disguise? if we had not lost two strikers, would chopra be here?



I was thinking that too!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> uefa cup final in cardiff ??????????



Thats why the Mil Stad is desperate to get the Blues out of the Arms Park so that they can have it for a new hospitality centre and bid for things like this.

Ironic seeing as the WRU and the Mil Stad originally opposed CCFCs stadium proposals. Cardiff can't support two major stadiums blah blah.
Change of tune once we agreed the Blues could play there.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 6, 2008)

so who's coming to loftus road saturday then? 

and is chopra back with you guys?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2008)

Chopra is back. Unsure as to whether he'll play on Saturday mind.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 6, 2008)

some chopra goals on


----------



## Rollem (Nov 7, 2008)

Marius said:


> Unsure as to whether he'll play on Saturday mind.



fingers crossed


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2008)

*Rave tapes*

I seem to remember in the late 80s i got hold of a 'rave' tape based on samples of cardiff city chants. Anyone know if there is somewhere the tape is available to download????


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 8, 2008)

bloody newspapers, we can do with out idle speculation like this


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> bloody newspapers, we can do with out idle speculation like this




Nah fuck him. he hasnt had his heart in it this season and obv wants off. Let him go, I'll even pay his taxi fare.


----------



## Rollem (Nov 8, 2008)

<whistles nonchantly as she walks through....>


----------



## ddraig (Nov 8, 2008)

naff off superhoops gal!  

c'mon Joe! our llast hope


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 11, 2008)

Darren purse Red Card overturned


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 12, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> I seem to remember in the late 80s i got hold of a 'rave' tape based on samples of cardiff city chants. Anyone know if there is somewhere the tape is available to download????



My brother had that. I'll ask if he's still got it!


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> I seem to remember in the late 80s i got hold of a 'rave' tape based on samples of cardiff city chants. Anyone know if there is somewhere the tape is available to download????


Is that the 1927 Club single?

I was involved in that!


----------



## Gromit (Nov 12, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> Darren purse Red Card overturned



Wonders never cease.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 12, 2008)

editor said:


> Is that the 1927 Club single?
> 
> I was involved in that!



Was it in a yellow or orange cassette box?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 12, 2008)

editor said:


> Is that the 1927 Club single?
> 
> I was involved in that!



Not come accross that one..... the one i am thinking of was a casette... (although having said that, they used to have singles on cassettes didn't they, so it might be). I have absolutely no idea what it was called though, not put my hands on it for years. I just remember samples of chants from city fans laid over 'repetetive beats'.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah Ed was involved in (I think) each of the 2 cassettes, both of which I still have somewhere.

One was called Cardiff City FC Attack (I think) and between the 2 of them, you had to love the Eddie Eddie Eddie May remixes feat. your real genuine Bob Bank backing vocals from games inc the legendary 93 Burnley home game. 

Women goes to bloke: "You know the manager of Cardiff?"
Bloke, bored, distracted, goes to woman, "yeah"
Women goes "What's his name?"
Bob Bank thousands go "Eddie Eddie Eddie May"

goes on for minutes, I still sing it on the way to work (in my head, like)

Also features same lass reflecting wisely "I tell you what, that Carl Dale's a bit of alright"

Utter classics, may get them out of the loft.

Good work, Dread!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 13, 2008)

Any chance of getting hold of that song online?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2008)

Placid Casual27 said:


> yeah Ed was involved in (I think) each of the 2 cassettes, both of which I still have somewhere.
> 
> One was called Cardiff City FC Attack (I think) and between the 2 of them, you had to love the Eddie Eddie Eddie May remixes feat. your real genuine Bob Bank backing vocals from games inc the legendary 93 Burnley home game.
> 
> ...



you paint a wicked picture mate 

would love to hear that as well


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 14, 2008)

Swansea Ticket allocation and all that malarkey


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 14, 2008)

Placid Casual27 said:


> yeah Ed was involved in (I think) each of the 2 cassettes, both of which I still have somewhere.
> 
> One was called Cardiff City FC Attack (I think) and between the 2 of them, you had to love the Eddie Eddie Eddie May remixes feat. your real genuine Bob Bank backing vocals from games inc the legendary 93 Burnley home game.
> 
> ...



That'll be the one.... WE NEED DOWNLOAD VERSION! COME ON ED, YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2008)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Women goes to bloke: "You know the manager of Cardiff?"


That's my old girlfriend, that is!


----------



## passenger (Nov 14, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow lads, your going to need it, if the mighty 

eagles  *can* play two good games in a row.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2008)

get in Chops! 
1-0 Bluebirds so far


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2008)

ah bollox! the sarf lundon scamps have equalised


----------



## passenger (Nov 15, 2008)

bollox


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2008)

yay
go Joe!
2-1


----------



## Biffo (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice to see Chops on the scoresheet for City. A welcome 3 points.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2008)

This is what I like to see:

_"Crystal Palace manager Neil Warnock said: "The home crowd were superb for Cardiff..."_

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/7711436.stm


----------



## ddraig (Nov 15, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Nice to see Chops on the scoresheet for City. A welcome 3 points.



yup
no change in the top six tho if i'm right?

also the fackin swans are 1 place and 1 point behind us


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

editor said:


> This is what I like to see:
> 
> _"Crystal Palace manager Neil Warnock said: "The home crowd were superb for Cardiff..."_
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/7711436.stm



I don't know where he got that from. I'm embarrassed to say that the crowd was subdued as hell for Cardiff. Even the section on the Bob Bank that stands to sing all the way through had large periods where they were totally silent. Unheard of really.

We did blast off a good couple of loud courses of The Automatic of course.


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 15, 2008)

editor said:


> This is what I like to see:
> 
> _"Crystal Palace manager Neil Warnock said: "The home crowd were superb for Cardiff..."_
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/7711436.stm



He always seems to mention the Cardiff fans when he visits Ninian Park. The man appreciates good support.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 15, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> He always seems to mention the Cardiff fans when he visits Ninian Park. The man appreciates good support.



He is still a prize cunt though


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 15, 2008)

Biffo said:


> He is still a prize cunt though



Absolutely.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 15, 2008)

His bum dance to the ref was class though. And Stadium Ali afterwards asking all to respect the officials


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 15, 2008)

I just had one of my regular conversations with my Turkish girlfriend on the subject of CCFC.  She doesn't understand why I'd want us to be promoted.  She says: "But then you'll be playing better teams and so you'll lose more games and be less happy acaba."  And to be honest I find that logic hard to refute.  Any ideas?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 15, 2008)

phildwyer said:


> I just had one of my regular conversations with my Turkish girlfriend on the subject of CCFC.  She doesn't understand why I'd want us to be promoted.  She says: "But then you'll be playing better teams and so you'll lose more games and be less happy acaba."  And to be honest I find that logic hard to refute.  Any ideas?



Hull are doing well after getting promoted and it must be great to be a Hull fan. Last season Derby went up and got dicked left right and centre. A nightmare for the fans. 

If City go up they want to do a Hull not a Derby. Tell her that. If she doesn't concur then call on her to do the Ayatollah.


----------



## phildwyer (Nov 15, 2008)

Biffo said:


> If she doesn't concur then call on her to do the Ayatollah.



She says they actually do that at Turkish funerals.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 17, 2008)

Ledley out for a month. ironic really, given that after hurting his finger he scored his first goal of the season!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 17, 2008)

*City podcast*

New official city podcast, available through i-tunes or go to http://www.ninianpark.com/ccfcpodcast.xml

not bad listening, interviews with chopra, dave jones, mccormack, jason perry and lots more.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone just see Joe Ledley on Soccer AM? The boy is an intellectual juggernaut.


----------



## Bomber (Nov 23, 2008)

editor said:


> This is what I like to see:
> 
> _"Crystal Palace manager Neil Warnock said: "The home crowd were superb for Cardiff..."_
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_1/7711436.stm



 What division are you lot in now by the way ?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2008)

Bomber said:


> What division are you lot in now by the way ?


The same one you'll probably be back in soon.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 24, 2008)

Ledly and McCormack back to face the Jacks??????


----------



## Buds (Nov 24, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> Ledly and McCormack back to face the Jacks??????



Your lot might be in luck on Sunday, we've lost Ferrie Bodde for the season and Leon Britton is struggling.

You might want to put a tracking device on Ledley this time though, he seems to go missing whenever he comes to the liberty.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 24, 2008)

Buds said:


> Your lot might be in luck on Sunday, we've lost Ferrie Bodde for the season and Leon Britton is struggling.



Luck'll have nowt to do with it.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 24, 2008)

editor said:


> The same one you'll probably be back in soon.



Is that the one they'll be playing in when we are in the PL?


----------



## jcsd (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm warming up my gloating muscles for the Reading game...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 26, 2008)

Swansea tickets sold out. Anyone going?

if we can tighten up our defence but still attack like we did last night, should be interesting!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2008)

i know its a bit late....but can i just say....

Plymouth Argyle, Plymouth Argyle FC, by far the greatest team, the world has ever seen.

2-1. played you off the park tbf.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 27, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i know its a bit late....but can i just say....
> 
> Plymouth Argyle, Plymouth Argyle FC, by far the greatest team, the world has ever seen.
> 
> 2-1. played you off the park tbf.



To be fair Plymouth were without a doubt the best team on the pitch that day. Dont get too cocky about it, it was one of the worst perfomances city have put in for many a year, even swansea could have beat us. Still above you in the league though.

You coming up for the return match?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 27, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> To be fair Plymouth were without a doubt the best team on the pitch that day. Dont get too cocky about it, it was one of the worst perfomances city have put in for many a year, even swansea could have beat us. Still above you in the league though.
> 
> You coming up for the return match?


i doubt it but me brother might. he came along to the diff last year i think and enjoyed the trip in some strange way 

thanx anyhow. i read Davy Jones saying much the same thing as you about how badly he thought they'd played, the pilgrims were brilliant first half and once the 2 goals went in, you lot were up against it. but second half was more encouraging for ya. it was a great game to watch tho, very very enjoyable.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 29, 2008)

very quiet here..... all in bed for an early start tomorrow?

i predict 3-4 result


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2008)

Come on City! We're going to stuff the wanky Jacks.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 29, 2008)

Gotta beat them, couldn't stand losing two games on the trot to those second city syndrome tossers. 

1-0 Cardiff fro me.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2008)

in the betting shop window in Canton it had put £10 on 1-2 and win £110 or something  likely?

ai we gots to beat em but by more hopefully


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm fancying this today.

Eddie Johnson's out.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2008)

If u haven't got sky for this there is a stream PM for link.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on City!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 30, 2008)

Bosh!

1-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Great game so far.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 30, 2008)

Penalty!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 30, 2008)

Huzzah!

2-1!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Well thats some start to the second half!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Cardiff down to ten men!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 30, 2008)

Bollocks!

McPhail goes again. WTF was he thinking?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh shit!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Mcfail


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Mcfail



Thats the correct spelling.

Sent off in two Swansea matches now!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

2-2! Amazing goal.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2008)

We need to hang on to one point and hope we get some pride back at the home game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

"Is the welsh derby gonna be settled by a man called scotland"(a quote from the commentator)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

You guys have a great keeper.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2008)

Draw for the FA Cup today.

I've decided that i want any team but for Swansea.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

They're now down to ten to it seems.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

2-2 it ends, great match,fair result.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 2-2 it ends, great match,fair result.



where was it played Cardiff?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 30, 2008)

Considering McPhail was off for most of the second half, the results seems good for Cardiff. As long as we beat them at the home game, hopefully can be back for that one.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Relahni said:


> where was it played Cardiff?



Swansea


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> "Is the welsh derby gonna be settled by a man called scotland"(a quote from the commentator)


init, quite funny that one 



Threshers_Flail said:


> Considering McPhail was off for most of the second half, the results seems good for Cardiff. As long as we beat them at the home game, hopefully can be back for that one.



kind of agree with this after seeing the second half in pub, complete with vocal jack supporters! pffft

pissed off, ref had a shocker but tbh jacks seemed more organised 
grrrr


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 30, 2008)

Back home after eight hours of being escorted all over the place by plod. It is a right pain, but i have to say, no matter how many times i see it, 40 coaches of city fans with a full police escort always looks impressive.

There were times when i thought I had gone to watch the ospreys, with some of the most outrageous tackles i have seen for ages going in and the ref not taking a blind bit of notice.

Boothroyd off and Parry on, what's that all about? Parry played with all the enthusiasm of a thing that is not very enthusiastic.

I think the Jacks will miss britton more than we will miss Mcfail

Atmosphere was pretty intense. Trouble between fans was a non starter with gendarme from five different counties in attendance, although battons were blooded in the process of clearing the indigenous population from the area. They really dont like us down there!

Now contemplating the prospect of getting knocked out of the FA cup at the first hurdle.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2008)

It's definitely a better result for Cardiff than it is for Swansea. They can't beat us at home so we'll have to show them how it's done


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You guys have a great keeper.



All the Cardiff fans should be giving the main praise to that keeper IMO -- in the second half, he made the biggest difference. Near-relentless Swansea pressure ...

Swansea should have won, they came close to it and dominated the second half -- the man advantage for most of that period really showed. 

We just saw the second half (bastard pubs don't open til midday on Sundays!  )

Debbie's a Jack (understandably  ) and I'm Jack leaning nowadays! 

(Not talking about Oxford at the moment -- out of the Cup  )

I thought it was a pretty good game 
Scotland was off his best, but Pintado's equaliser was a cracker.

Have to admit Britton's sending off was thoroughly deserved, having a go at TWO Cardiff players FFS!!!-- but that happened too late to make any difference really. Earlier, I was initially inclined to dispute the penalty for Cardiff ... until I saw the replay from another angle 

Sounds like things kicked off a tad after the match though, coppers injured and so on. After the last derby in the secondary cup, Deb drove past the stadium the next day and there were bricks in the road and all sorts ...


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2008)

He's not our best keeper. He is inconsistant and does that dutch thing of pawing balls away so that the opposition gets a second shot when in fact he should have caught it and held onto the damn thing.

Still he did well against the Swans so well done Peter.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> All the Cardiff fans should be giving the main praise to that keeper IMO -- in the second half, he made the biggest difference. Near-relentless Swansea pressure ...
> 
> Swansea should have won, they came close to it and dominated the second half -- the man advantage for most of that period really showed.
> 
> ...


 
There is some video on BBC site. Looks like Swansea supporters were thowing bricks at the coppers for no reason. 2 injured. A disgrace quite frankly.

Sometime the police deserve it but this time it looked unprovoked.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2008)

Prices released today on website.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2008)

The 'South Wales Derby' once had the reputation of being the most violent match in the British Isles, fans-wise.  Some Jacks are pretty neanderthal, as at different times are some Cardiff fans, but the vast majority of both would never stoop to throwing bricks at the cops nowadays. That's cretinous.

Still, I'm one of those weird people who can be objective -- although I'm Jack-sympathising football wise now, I have no particular animosity towards Cardiff, I'm not from South Wales and Swansea are not my team. I quite like em though and they're playing well at the moment, good passing football


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate the fact two welsh clubs hate each other. I'd rather we banded together in disliking Bristol.

Either way there is rivalry and there is being full of hate to the point of violence. I really don't understand that rivialry. It makes me


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting to see the new layout for the stadium.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't belive those corners are zone 3 and not 4. Bit of a rip off for anyone who ends up there.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 1, 2008)

Also, is it common to have away fans next to the family stand?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 1, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Also, is it common to have away fans next to the family stand?



if i remember rightly, before the canton became the family stand, that is how it was in cardiff, with families in the lower grandstand nearest the grange end.

it is risky, but there is method in the madness, less likely to be trouble betwwen away fans and the families.

i am not into football violence at all, but i do think having home and away fans next to eachother in the grange end exchanging banter is what makes the atmoshpre in ninian park, i suspect this will lead to less atmospher in the new ground (as if the all seating thing was not enough).


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 1, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> i am not into football violence at all, but i do think having home and away fans next to eachother in the grange end exchanging banter is what makes the atmoshpre in ninian park, i suspect this will lead to less atmospher in the new ground (as if the all seating thing was not enough).



Yeah totally agree, I'm really worried we won't be able (or be less inclined) to generate the same atmosphere in the new stadium.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 1, 2008)

toshack on yesterday's game

also post match goings on from the this is swansea the local newspaper


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> I hate the fact two welsh clubs hate each other. I'd rather we banded together in disliking Bristol.
> 
> Either way there is rivalry and there is being full of hate to the point of violence. I really don't understand that rivialry. It makes me



We cannot even get on at Wales games. When i travel with Wales we always get on reasonably well with Wrexham, this has become increasingly so since Wrexham and Cardiff stuck together when we were getting pelted by the italians in the san-siro. I am sure there are many swansea fans that travel away but it is very rare they 'come out of the closet' as it were; when they do, there is trouble.

Interesting to note that at yesterdays game the number of welsh dragons on display in the home end was equaled by the number of union jacks and spanish flags!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2008)

Spacemonkey is there a chance you could repost that pics but just slightly smaller as its a pain to have to keep scrolling back and for to see the zones and prices!!

Eta. Just realised that that diagram is wrong anyway as it includes the premier seats as season ticket areas.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 1, 2008)

1927 said:


> Spacemonkey is there a chance you could repost that pics but just slightly smaller as its a pain to have to keep scrolling back and for to see the zones and prices!!
> 
> Eta. Just realised that that diagram is wrong anyway as it includes the premier seats as season ticket areas.



it be on the *official website*, including details of when you can buy


----------



## 1927 (Dec 1, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> it be on the *official website*, including details of when you can buy



Luckily I dont need to buy as I got Premier seats courtesy of work!!


----------



## Buds (Dec 2, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> We cannot even get on at Wales games. When i travel with Wales we always get on reasonably well with Wrexham, this has become increasingly so since Wrexham and Cardiff stuck together when we were getting pelted by the italians in the san-siro. *I am sure there are many swansea fans that travel away but it is very rare they 'come out of the closet' as it were; when they do, there is trouble.*
> Interesting to note that at yesterdays game the number of welsh dragons on display in the home end was equaled by the number of union jacks and spanish flags!



We don't "come out of the closet" at Wales games because it usually results in Cardiff's finest meatheads trying to kick seven shades of shit out of us. It tends to make sense not to let it known your a jack.

Also Spanish flags are probably outnumbering all flags at the Liberty at the moment.

Viva Abertawe!


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2008)

Were there really Swansea fans with Union Jacks?

Pricks.


----------



## Buds (Dec 3, 2008)

editor said:


> Were there really Swansea fans with Union Jacks?
> 
> Pricks.



Yes there were. There was also Swans fans with Welsh flags, Spanish flags, Basque flags, Belgian flags, New Zealand flags and probably others I didn't notice.

How does taking a flag to a football match make you a prick?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd be surprised if there were many. The few home Swansea games I've been to (not including the most recent one), I saw scarecly any (one or two at most ever?) -- FAR more Welsh and Spanish etc., as Buds says.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2008)

Buds said:


> Yes there were. There was also Swans fans with Welsh flags, Spanish flags, Basque flags, Belgian flags, New Zealand flags and probably others I didn't notice.
> 
> How does taking a flag to a football match make you a prick?



because it's the union jack praps????
in Wales praps??
knuckleheads trying to make a controversial statement praps?
or pricks being prickish pricks praps??

or all the above

cmon the pair of you!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 3, 2008)

Buds said:


> We don't "come out of the closet" at Wales games because it usually results in Cardiff's finest meatheads trying to kick seven shades of shit out of us. It tends to make sense not to let it known your a jack.
> 
> Also Spanish flags are probably outnumbering all flags at the Liberty at the moment.
> 
> Viva Abertawe!



Given Swansea claim to be as big a team as Cardiff and going by the mob that gathered outside the liberty on sunday to 'have a go', I am surprised to hear that swansea fans are scared of Cardiff when following wales. It could be argued that cardiff fans should also be scared of weariing colours for fear of Swansea's finest meatheads trying to kick the shit out of us, but it just dont happen. Now i dont want to get into a my dad is bigger than your dad argument cos i think hooliganism is niether big or clever, but i am curious as to whether it is the case that swansea are afraid of cardiff, or whether it is a case of the jacks just dont follow wales.

There has been a tradition of trouble between wrexham and cardiff in the past, yet when we follow wales cardiff and wrexham stick together, so do merthyr, TNS and even newport county. Swansea 'lads' however, seem incapable of getting on with anyone. I have drunk with jacks before games while abroad and had a good laugh with them, so i know that some do travel, but i have certainly never come across more than a handfull.

When i go away i tend to travel with lads and lasses that run the 'football embassy' for the welsh football supporters federation and there is a big emphasis put on wearing red for wales, especially on match days. I agree with this and think club rivalry should be set aside for international games. 

I think this whole conversation came about by someone saying they hated the fact that welsh clubs hate eachother, but i do sometimes wonder if many swansea fans actually consider themselves to be welsh. I know that theoretically the union jack is a british flag, but you would NEVER see one in the home end of ninian park...... and it is not that long ago that the bloody red hand of ulster flag was regulalry seen flying at swansea games!


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2008)

But *how many* Swansea fans would favour a UJ over  a Welsh or (very common, now) Spanish flag?

I've seen FAR more Spanish and Welsh flags at the Liberty than Union Jacks, which I've very rarely seen, never more than a couple or so. Is the problem being exaggerated? I only ask ...

 (That said, I obviously wasn't there last Sunday)

I'd be doubtful about the suggestion that Swans fans don't support Wales -- they do, surely, and in numbers?
Dunno whether rugby is relevant here ?? but with the Internationals usually happening the day after a home footy game, the pubs in Jackland get PACKED for Wales rugby games, and loads go over to Cardiff for Internationals.

I do agree with ddraig that any odd idiot who would bring a Union Jack to the stadium is pretty likely to be a deliberately 'controversial' idiot, but as a non expert who as a friendly neutral has been to a few games now, I doubt that said meatheads are any more than a tiny and idiotic minority. You get a few idiots at all games Cardiff included (and my own team Oxford too) but they're not representative.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2008)

Buds said:


> How does taking a flag to a football match make you a prick?


Do a little research into Welsh history. Or maybe try and see what bits of the Welsh flag you can see in the Union Jack and then wonder why a Welsh fan would wave it about to represent their club. Or maybe take a closer look at the politics of those Jacks coming to games with Union Jacks.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe this might offer a little background too: http://lancasteruaf.blogspot.com/2008/02/griffin-to-visit-swansea.html
(see comments)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 4, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> But *how many*
> I'd be doubtful about the suggestion that Swans fans don't support Wales -- they do, surely, and in numbers?



Logic tells me that they must travel and as i have said i have drunk with the odd one or two, but certainly not in numbers. The crowd i travel with fill a coach to the airport as a minimum, there have even been occasions when we have chartered our own plane. When we get where we are going the hotel is often over taken by city fans, and many of the hotels around the respective city, but i have NEVER heard of and significant groups of swansea travelling in such a way.

Perhaps it is just down to numbers, cardiff have fans as far west as neath, and a regular posse from London/Essex. There is a bus comes down from hollyhead to most home games and all the away games up north. There is even a posse that come over from Australia for the big games. As far as i am aware apart from a handful of jacks in aberdare the majority of swansea fans are from swansea. So maybe it is just that there aint that many jacks about?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 4, 2008)

It would appear that there are a lot of people pissed off with arrangements for the new stadium. 

Some people are claiming they are concerned that the family area is going to be next to the away end and they are concerned that away fans will attack families. I am not sure that would be the case and i think it is a bit of a smokescreen.

Those that currently have season tickets in the grange end are being moved to the opposite end of the stadium from the away fans. This is inevetably going to reduce the atmospher in the ground and is, for me, sad. 

Now you could argue that season ticket holders in the grange end and the lower grandstand (grange end end) could just get buy tickets near the away fans instead. Well if i am reading things right, that is not going to be possible. Wayne Nash, head groundsman, has stated at a public meeting that those that stand in the grange end and A block of the lower grandstand are all anti social and not the type of people they want to attract to the new stadium. He has even stated that they can manage without our money!

I was not at that meeting but you can pick up on some of it from the valley rams message board

There is another view of that meeting on mike morris' message board.

no doubt a report will apear shortly on the supporters trust website


----------



## Gromit (Dec 4, 2008)

TBH when we talk about a small percentage who let the club down with their piss poor hooligan behaviour... guess which parts of the ground they currently prefer.

Not that everyone in those sections is scum, but it is where the scum head for.

I don't think Wayne can be critised too much for saying good riddance to bad rubbish. Those who aren't scum shouldn't take it too hard that they'll have to pick somewhere away from the away fans.

After all the phrase is Support the boys and make some noise. Not Slag off the visitors, make some noise.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> TBH when we talk about a small percentage who let the club down with their piss poor hooligan behaviour... guess which parts of the ground they currently prefer.
> 
> Not that everyone in those sections is scum, but it is where the scum head for.
> 
> ...



As somone that stands in the grange end myself, i take as a personal insult. I am not interested in violence at all, it just so happens that the grange end is where the best atmosphere is. I often read managers, players and fans of away teams comment on what an intense atmosphere there is at ninian park, that aint down to the canton stand! If there were no banter betwen the opposing fans football would become half the spectacle it is now. the all seating is going to reduce the atmosphere now this nonsense is going to turn the place into a library.

Yes, many fans chose to sit/stand near the away fans for the wrong reason, but by the same token many choose to sit as far as they can away from the away fans for the opposite reason.... they are not going to be too happy about being shoved next to the away fans now.

I wont be renewing my season ticket this year.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2008)

Deny that the intense atmosphere you like without violence is also the very same atmosphere the hooligans favour. 
Then deny that we would not be better off without the hooligans.

Go on I dare you.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> Deny that the intense atmosphere you like without violence is also the very same atmosphere the hooligans favour.
> Then deny that we would not be better off without the hooligans.
> 
> Go on I dare you.



I think you will find that almost everyone favours the intense atmosphere. As for violence, when was the last time there was any violence in Ninian Park? The only time there is agro in the ground is when away fans like wolves or birmingham start ripping up seats and fighting with the old bill. Sloper Road and the dark alleys around the city are the chosen venue for those that are genuinely intent on violence.

Yes, ninian park would be better without hooligans, but given the small number of hooligans we have, it wont make much difference. Taring everyone that stands in the grange end with the same brush is simplistic and not very business like. nash needs to remember who pays his wages


----------



## Gromit (Dec 5, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> I think you will find that almost everyone favours the intense atmosphere.



You've never been in the Grandstand then? Where large sections of people will scowl at you for being too vocal.

Not that I'm endorse that end of the scale either. Rather somewhere inbetween where you get an atmos but it isn't one with such venom.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> You've never been in the Grandstand then? Where large sections of people will scowl at you for being too vocal.
> 
> Not that I'm endorse that end of the scale either. Rather somewhere inbetween where you get an atmos but it isn't one with such venom.



Yes, i have sat in the grandstand, but certainly never heard anyone complain about too much singing ... biggest moan i have heard up there is reserved for people coming in after kick off or getting up for a piss (Outrageous!).


----------



## 1927 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not and never have been a hooilgan, and wouldnt be any good at being one of I tried. I must admit however that in the past I have hung around with boys who were very close to, and on rare occassions partook of the od bit of violence. I will not deny that being on the edge of that whole scene is an amazing buzz, I've been caught up in trouble, most notably while on my own and chased by about 250 Stoke when lost in Port Vale on a cold wednesday night, and its all part of the whole football experience. Whilst not condoning violence or wanting to see it at Ninian Park the threat that something might happen and the cat and mouse games with the police produce an atmosphere that can't be beat. If we lose that totally then football will be like the homogenous offerings on the high street where everything looks and feels the same and you could be anywhere in the country. That edge is what makes Ninain Park what it is, we are not Arsenal and I dont want to watch my football in a library.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2008)

I love vocal intimidation, boisterousness, banter, piss taking and an air of boozed-up testosterone at my football. Hate violence though (unless it's one bunch of moronic Charlies beating up another bunch of fuckwits miles away from the ground and no one else).


----------



## 1927 (Dec 5, 2008)

editor said:


> I love vocal intimidation, boisterousness, banter, piss taking and an air of boozed-up testosterone at my football. Hate violence though (unless it's one bunch of moronic Charlies beating up another bunch of fuckwits miles away from the ground and no one else).



Thats excatly what I was trying to say.I like that, you say in about ten words what it took me half a page to describe.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2008)

Cardiff 2 Preston 0.
_
Result!!!_


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2008)

back in the zone


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 6, 2008)

editor said:


> Cardiff 2 Preston 0.
> _
> Result!!!_



"_*Never felt more like singing the score, when cardiff win and swansea draw*_"


----------



## 1927 (Dec 7, 2008)

Got scammed outside the ground. A guy was offering badges at 3 for a £1. I shell my pound and get my three badges, all the same and it was dark.

Then I get home an look at them.

Anyone wanna buy a 2008 Cardiff City FA Cup winners badge!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 7, 2008)

1927 said:


> Got scammed outside the ground. A guy was offering badges at 3 for a £1. I shell my pound and get my three badges, all the same and it was dark.
> 
> Then I get home an look at them.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a 2008 Cardiff City FA Cup winners badge!!!!



if it is the guy i think it is, he is also a ticket tout.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2008)

So for three or four years a couple and their grown up daughter have sat behind me at the footy.

Over the years they've looked after left behind umbrellas for me, brought me stuff back from abroad, swapped sweeties back and fore.

We are moving to a new stadium next year.
We don't want to lose touch so have swapped numbers to arrange seats near to each other.
And so I finally found out the guy's name yesterday after all these years.

Its Keith.

Two mates sit elsewhere. They don't want to lose contact with the guy who has sat next to them for 6 years. They didn't know his name either.

Its Keith.

We had a good laugh when we discussed this after the match. So it seems people you are friends with but don't know their name are all called Keith.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 7, 2008)

Marius said:


> So it seems people you are friends with but don't know their name are all called Keith.



I just tested this out by asking a friend i met last night, but never got around to names, if thier name was kieth. She smacked me in the face and kicked me out of bed.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> I just tested this out by asking a friend i met last night, but never got around to names, if thier name was kieth. She smacked me in the face and kicked me out of bed.



She's probably touchy about it.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2008)

I told ya all we should never have let Thommo go!!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2008)

Come back to haunt us. I didn't think he was going to play today 

But power to him, I'd want to rub a goal in Dave Jones' face too if he'd treated me as he had Thommo.


----------



## milly (Dec 10, 2008)

Thompson was overated when at city in imho.


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent game last night if a little cold. We really should have won though, Thommo's goal was an absolute gift when it came down to it.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Excellent game last night if a little cold. We really should have won though, Thommo's goal was an absolute gift when it came down to it.


Burnley's manager was certainly impressed:





> "I felt Cardiff looked a good side and that we scored against the run of play. I have no doubt they will be in the shake up at the end of the season. Cardiff are packed with quality"


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 10, 2008)

milly said:


> Thompson was overated when at city in imho.


Yes, him and james fox


----------



## 1927 (Dec 10, 2008)

milly said:


> Thompson was overated when at city in imho.



Ok so he may not have scored many goals, but imho he was a great motivator in the dressing room, and you cant buy that.In the preseason games he looked good with McCormack and I think its a pity he didnt get a chance to play regularly with him, and now we have Chopra too it would have been like the old times when they ruled!

Thommo will always be a Cardiff player at heart!


----------



## marksims68 (Dec 10, 2008)

Any bluebirds coming to Portman Road on Saturday?  I'm an Ipswich fan and will be going for sure, I'll give a report on what happens if you like!!!

At the time of writing Ipswich are beating Bristol City 3-1, so Saturday should be a good game indeed!

Hopefully see a few of you there!

Mark (ITFC forever)


----------



## Gromit (Dec 10, 2008)

I enjoyed your hospitality last year. I have other commitments this weekend though.


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 11, 2008)

editor said:


> Burnley's manager was certainly impressed:



First 20 minutes of the second half we played some of the best stuff i've seen anyone play live all season. It's just a shame we couldn't/can't do it for 90. Routledge and Bothroyd are definately in the wrong division.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 11, 2008)

Routledge has to be the fastest thing I've seen at Ninian Park discounting dive bombing seagulls. 

He keeps chasing balls that are so far ahead of him I think hah he'll never reach that before it goes out if play. Then he makes it and keeps the ball in and I'm like wha?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ledley staying for rest of season* (?) Are we going to have top let him go for nothing when his contract is up? Will there be money to keep Routlidge and Chopra? Is this another classic fuck up in the making?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 13, 2008)

a bit of end of year


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 13, 2008)

*end of year nostalgia*

and the cup run in lego and 
plus a brilliant


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> *Ledley staying for rest of season* (?) Are we going to have top let him go for nothing when his contract is up? Will there be money to keep Routlidge and Chopra? Is this another classic fuck up in the making?



To be fair keeping Routledge may not even be an option, if he goes back I can see him getting regular football at Villa, and in any case the price tage would be fantastic.

I think a deal for Chopra has probably already been done, or atleast agreed, but the change of manager at Sunderalnd may have fucked that one up.

As for Ledley, if he is determined to stay for the rest of his contract and then fuck off leaving us with nothing, there is very little the club can do about it. He isn't goona accept a new deal, he doesnt look like he wants to be playing for us this season let alone another 18 months.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2008)

Ipswich 1 Cardiff 2.

We're looking HOT!


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 13, 2008)

Gordon Bennett, bloody hazardous to your health playing for city these days. Lets hope Chops and McCormack back soon


----------



## Biffo (Dec 14, 2008)

Another 3 good points. Pity about the injuries. Again.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Another 3 good points. Pity about the injuries. Again.



If we do get to the play-offs this season we will have done it the hard way.


----------



## badlands (Dec 14, 2008)

Routledge best winger since Willie Anderson.

Chopra/McCormack best strikers since time began.

Bothroyd best, best, best thing person glue boots we've ever had.

Premiership,

we is coming!!!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 16, 2008)

Villa know he is good. Thats why they bought him. Thats why he is on loan to us. Because they want him as a player and wanted to give him an opportunity to get back up to form at no risk to Villa matches.

Quickest thing I've ever seen at Ninian and that includes Earnshaw. Championship defenders can't handle his speed and thats why they end up fouling him and getting booked.

In other news I got my seat for the new stadium. Its pretty much exactly where i wanted (give or take a row). East 22 here i come 

The spiel / presentation before buying my ticket has made me more excited. 
1080 HD screens all over the place for peeps to watch before the game.
Wider seats with more legroom and the person in front will be set 5 inches lower than presently.

A blue ribon of window goes around the concourse to give a bluey sheen in the day time. At night games from the outside the lights from the concourse will make it look like a glowing blue band around the stadium.

Overall they are doing their best to try and make you want to turn up for 3:00 games at 1:00 and then to stay for 30 minutes afterwards watch highlights from the match you just saw, Dave Jones' interview etc.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2008)

Marius said:


> Villa know he is good. Thats why they bought him. Thats why he is on loan to us. Because they want him as a player and wanted to give him an opportunity to get back up to form at no risk to Villa matches.
> 
> Quickest thing I've ever seen at Ninian and that includes Earnshaw. Championship defenders can't handle his speed and thats why they end up fouling him and getting booked.
> 
> ...




I've sat through a couple of presentations for the Premier seats(we got four) and youve just made it sound more exciting than they did!!

I'm really looking forward to next season now, and the chance we will be in the PL is still real. However, if we are still in the Coke, but playing footy like this season I really wont be that dissappointed.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2008)

From ICwales:



> The winger is out of contract with Villa next summer, but Routledge is clear he wants to stay with Cardiff. Villa could agree an extension to his loan deal with the Bluebirds if there was a guarantee of City buying him, probably for up to £300,000, at the end of the season.



£300k? Thats a pittance for him. Pay it in Jan, don't wait for the summer. That would be a frigging bargain!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> £300k? Thats a pittance for him. Pay it in Jan, don't wait for the summer. That would be a frigging bargain!


Maybe its a lack of punctuation. maybe the £300k refers to the cost of extending the loan!

In all honesty, if it cost us £3million to keep Routledge it would be money well spent. Evidently Bothroyd, who is a big mate of Routledge, has been pressing him to stay. If he does, and Bothoryd never scores another goal for us, he will have more than done a job for us this season.

Bothroyd, despite the glum faces when we signed him, is turning into something of a star man. I think I said on this thread when we signed him that he needed a run in a team, maybe he's that sort of player that needs to be loved iyswim, and he is certainly held high in my reckonings, and getting higher every game. It was obvious from day one that he had all the skills, it was just applying them in a game situation that seemed to present the problem. Now he has that sorted he just gets better and better.

Happy days


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2008)

We're two up already and all over Sheff Weds, by all accounts.

Come up you Blooooobirds!


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yes: a 2-0 win in the bag. We're actually beginning to (gulp) look like serious contenders for the play offs at this rate.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 20, 2008)

Great stuff. City certainly getting a lot of penalties this season.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Great stuff. City certainly getting a lot of penalties this season.



Only two short of the record for a season with half to go!!

I missed today's game as one of the guys who works for me didnt turn up for work, cos he threw his toys out of the pram, and I had to go out driving. Wouldnt have minded if he had said yesterday he didnt want to work today, plus the fact he just got a week's pay as a chrimbo gift and then he drops me in the shit!

Sounded good on the radio, was it?


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2008)

5th place with a three point cushion sure looks good to me!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2008)

Was thinking today as I was driving round, if we do go up this season who is good enough in the current squad to come up with us?

Enckelman
Ledley
Chopra
Routledge
Bothroyd
McCormack
Parry

thats assuming we do deals for certain players obv, anyone else?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 20, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Great stuff. City certainly getting a lot of penalties this season.



Championship players can't defend against some of our players and team play. 
The result, bad tackles in the box and lots of pens for us.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm sooo going to miss Ninian Park though.  I must have spent about a year of my life there altogether.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 20, 2008)

1927 said:


> Was thinking today as I was driving round, if we do go up this season who is good enough in the current squad to come up with us?
> 
> Enckelman
> Ledley
> ...



Tom Heaton (but he ain't ours)
Wayne Routledge (not ours either, yet)
Ramsey (oh no wait we sold him already)

Er to be honest thats it. We got some great championship players who impress at this level but in the premiership they'd be plain awful.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 21, 2008)

Biffo said:


> Great stuff. City certainly getting a lot of penalties this season.



Its a shame we are not getting more 'proper' goals, but you dont get penalties unless you are up in the penalty box mixing it with the opposition, so i suppose it is a good sign.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 21, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> Its a shame we are not getting more 'proper' goals, but you dont get penalties unless you are up in the penalty box mixing it with the opposition, so i suppose it is a good sign.



That's right, if we weren't in the box causing mayhem people wouldnt have to foul us!


----------



## pauld (Dec 21, 2008)

*Cardiff/Sheff Weds match report online now!*

Merry Xmas Bluebirds! 

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-sheffwed-0809.html


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2008)

Great report. Can't wait to see the boys soon!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2008)

pauld said:


> Merry Xmas Bluebirds!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-sheffwed-0809.html



brilliant! Merry Xmas Paul, have a good one


----------



## Biffo (Dec 23, 2008)

Happy Xmas and New Year you Bluebirds. I'm offski on holiday for 2 weeks. Hope the winning mentality continues and a play off place is still on by the time I get back.

All the best boyos.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 23, 2008)

Reading (the league game on boxing day) sold out. Tickets for FA Cup home game on 3rd January on sale now and season ticket holders need to purchase by 29th to guarantee your 'usual' seat.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've just had a friggin nightmare.

I have booked a holiday, and was very careful to check the fixture list to make sure I was around for the last ever game at Ninian.

Booked holiday and then remembered that in all likelihood we will be in play offs and there will be another game at Ninian!!!

So I hope we dont make the FA Cup final and go up automatically, or miss out altogether!!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2008)

CUMMMON! 


Chopra scores, 1 min left!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Lucky gits.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2008)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

1-1


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2008)

Jammy bastard Reading and the fucking dodgy ref with his extra, extra time.

Awesome City crowd.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2008)

how fukin close was that!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2008)

Great performance from City though:  they've proved that they can match the best. Reading were very, very lucky to escape with a draw.

(Apparently there's police horses on the pitch now - let's hope the hoolies don't mar what seems to have been a superb game).


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 27, 2008)

editor said:


> Great performance from City though:  they've proved that they can match the best. Reading were very, very lucky to escape with a draw.
> 
> (Apparently there's police horses on the pitch now - let's hope the hoolies don't mar what seems to have been a superb game).



The FA cup tie will had some added bite to it now, not that it needed it anyways. Good result today, however late the equalizer was, well looking forward to Plymouth home on the weekend.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 27, 2008)

editor said:


> Great performance from City though:  they've proved that they can match the best. Reading were very, very lucky to escape with a draw.
> 
> (Apparently there's police horses on the pitch now - let's hope the hoolies don't mar what seems to have been a superb game).



They are obv idiots and will prob be banned for life for going on the pitch. reading the reports tho it appears that certain Redaing players are well out of order and will be spending sometime themsleves banned from the playing surface. Two fingered acknowkledgement to the Cardiff fans and obscene gectures involvong them putting their hands down their shorts and gesticulating to Cardiff fans is unlikely to go down too well with the FA. Does not excuse City fans behaviour tho. like said above going to be plenty of bite bext week and the sledging is going to be incredible. Do players not learn, certain players lost it yesterday becuase of the abuse, its going to be ten times worse at Ninian. City win 2-1!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2008)

Classic quote from Dave Jones following Reading game “_I have to get one of those referee’s watches_,” said Jones. “_They keep you younger for longer_." (western mail)


----------



## 1927 (Dec 27, 2008)

Who's going to the game tomorrow and where ya drinking?

Any chance of an Urby footy met?

I am planning on being in the Cayo for about 1230 if anyone is around.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2008)

1927 said:


> Who's going to the game tomorrow and where ya drinking?
> 
> Any chance of an Urby footy met?
> 
> I am planning on being in the Cayo for about 1230 if anyone is around.



I'll be there but will be drinking in the kings castle, canton.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 27, 2008)

1927 said:


> Who's going to the game tomorrow and where ya drinking?
> 
> Any chance of an Urby footy met?
> 
> I am planning on being in the Cayo for about 1230 if anyone is around.


 
I'm in london and so will miss the game 

Bet your life that cause of this it will be a cracker with many goals and sendings off. Thats what happened when i missed the Charlton match.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2008)

today's game is a total sell out, so unless you fot a ticket dont bother


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> today's game is a total sell out, so unless you fot a ticket dont bother





Dammit. Anyone got a spare?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2008)

Come on City. I'm right in the mood to see Plymouth whipped!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2008)

yay! a win 
waited till game was over to post in case of jinxing!


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

Played City. Buono


----------



## rapattaque (Dec 28, 2008)

Soccer!


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2008)

Fucking hell - it was *freezing* on the Bob Bank today, but that lovely goal warmed me up no end.

Great performance City!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheeky bloody goal keeper, thinking he could do a Reading..... and if had not been for McNamee he would have had egg on his face big time. Tw@t should have had two red cards for that.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 28, 2008)

Clint Iguana said:


> Cheeky bloody goal keeper, thinking he could do a Reading..... and if had not been for McNamee he would have had egg on his face big time. Tw@t should have had two red cards for that.



Agreed

The defender had nothin to lose, atleast in rugby a penlaty try would have been on offer. In cases like that a penalty should be awarded even tho it was on  halfway!!


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2008)

The ref did exactly the right thing and blew the whistle for full time straight after the foul, even though they'd played nowhere near the 3 mins.


----------



## pauld (Dec 29, 2008)

*urban75 cardiff/plymouth match report and pics*

Onwards and freaking upwards! 

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-plymouth-0809.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 30, 2008)

*Birmingham away: Ticket arrangements*



> from 5th jan to ambasssadors who have gone to 7league aways and from 12th to ambassadors, st holders and members who have done 4 away league games.prices adult £30,oap £18 and under 16 a£1.no student reduction im affraid(still think in prem league)



Nothing on official website yet, but the above has been posted on the valley rams message board by a seasoned bus organiser who should know these things. 

The post does not mention it, but as far as i am aware it be another bubble game.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah heard at the urban thingy on sat that it was a bubble match.

no one mentioned Chops deffo off yet 



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> New Sunderland manager Ricky Sbragia has ended Michael Chopra's hopes of staying on at Cardiff.
> 
> The striker's loan spell finishes on Wednesday and he made it clear he wanted to extend his stay.
> 
> But Sbragia told BBC Radio Newcastle: "Michael Chopra's loan spell comes to an end on the 29 December and he will give us another body."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7803607.stm


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2008)

It'll soon be gone forever, so here's some Bob Bank views:


























http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/bob-bank-cardiff-city.html


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Dec 30, 2008)

We're being linked with a mysterious Dutchman who goes by the name of Glen Loovens.

Never heard of him.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> We're being linked with a mysterious Dutchman who goes by the name of Glen Loovens.
> 
> Never heard of him.



You've gott alove DJ.

Chpora and now Loovens. Buy them for fuck all, sell them on for big money and then loan them back when they don't make the grade at new club. Fuckin genius. What odds Ramsay coming back on loan if we make the Prem!?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ambassador price freeze* deadline extended by a month


----------



## Balbi (Jan 1, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7807192.stm

I rate Wayne. He was great for us in 05-06.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 1, 2009)

Balbi said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7807192.stm
> 
> I rate Wayne. He was great for us in 05-06.



For 300k it would be a bargain. Good player. Fast as.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 1, 2009)

Biffo said:


> For 300k it would be a bargain. Good player. Fast as.



You dont need to tell us, he's been terrorising defences for the past two months, there are some I know who think he is the best player they have ever seen in a City shirt!

QPR are in for him and he's a London boy, but they aint going up this year whereas we are very much in the melting pot. If he wants PL footy then stick with us for rest of season, if we dont make it, let him go on his way. He's best muckers with Bothroyd evidently who is giving him the hard sell to stay. We need a signature by 12pm tomorrow if he is to play in the cup on saturday!!


----------



## badlands (Jan 2, 2009)

Routledge no longer a bluebird!

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1506179,00.html


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2009)

Bollocks.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 2, 2009)

Gutted. City should go for Pennant. He's nearly as good as Routledge


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 2, 2009)

Gutted


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 2, 2009)

Shite.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 2, 2009)

At least DJ hasn't got manager of the month award. That's gone to Steve Coppell. Stand by for a dramatic dip in Readings form.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 2, 2009)

Just heard this on the radio. Bollocks.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 2, 2009)

BBC said:
			
		

> "And when a player rejects an offer as generous as ours, it's telling you that they don't want to play for us in which case it is the right decision and we'll move onto players who do want to play for us."



can't argue with that!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> can't argue with that!



To be fair DJ has always had this opinion and has never fought to keep or to get players who dont show total commitment to Cardiff's cause. To do so would be a mistake imho, if Routledge didnt wanna stay why try and twist his arm , he would have been staying for all the wrong reasons. At the end of the day we resurrected his career and he'sfucked off, fine. I'll wager his time at QPR wont be as productive as his time at NP.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 2, 2009)

Bugger. He was a player that added something city lacked. Pure pace.

I would have liked him to have shown some thanks for re-vitalising his career but i can understand wanting to be in London.

Still i think career wise he'd have been better off with us. We'd have increased his value a lot.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 2, 2009)

Marius said:


> Bugger. He was a player that added something city lacked. Pure pace.
> 
> I would have liked him to have shown some thanks for re-vitalising his career but i can understand wanting to be in London.
> 
> Still i think career wise he'd have been better off with us. We'd have increased his value a lot.



If he wanted a lesson in how shitting on city aint the right move, he just has to look at Fowler! I bet he wished he'd stayed now, but not sure he would get a place in this years team.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2009)

1-0 up on Reading with 25 mins to go in the Cup. Very confident of a Reading equaliser based on the 2 league games this season. though. 

Prove me wrong Bluebirds.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2009)

Get in there Joe Ledley. That should do it


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 3, 2009)

Engerland are you listening, 
You better keep your trophy glistening,
Cos we're coming in May, 
To take it away, 
Walking in a Cardiff wonderland!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 3, 2009)

Well done City. Great result.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 3, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Engerland are you listening,
> You better keep your trophy glistening,
> Cos we're coming in May,
> To take it away,
> Walking in a Cardiff wonderland!


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2009)

2-0 to City. Oh yes indeedy!


----------



## badlands (Jan 3, 2009)

The last time we beat Reading in the cup was............










.............1927

Keep the cup a-glistening!


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2009)

1927 said:


> To be fair DJ has always had this opinion and has never fought to keep or to get players who dont show total commitment to Cardiff's cause. To do so would be a mistake imho, if Routledge didnt wanna stay why try and twist his arm , he would have been staying for all the wrong reasons. At the end of the day we resurrected his career and he'sfucked off, fine. I'll wager his time at QPR wont be as productive as his time at NP.


Here's what he said to the BBC:

"The reason I am here is because the manager showed an unbelievable desire to get me to QPR and I am delighted to have sealed the move." 

...but what he meant to say was:

"The reason I am here is because the manager showed an unbelievable amount of cash to get me to QPR and I am delighted to have sealed the move."


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

Arsenal!

Heh-he.

Ramsey will be sorry.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like with gotta turn over the Gooners. I hope Aaron isn't playing, he's their only half decent player these days.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 4, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Arsenal!
> 
> Heh-he.
> 
> Ramsey will be sorry.



Bring em on. They wont fancy a full Ninian Park going nuts. Good chance it'll be a sunday game on Sky I reckon. ££££££ in the bank, and we can afford to bring in a decent loan signing!

A good few all PL games, so maybe a chance of a good run for someone. as they clear each other out of the way!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 4, 2009)

Arsenal at home.... Yes!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

With the way we're playing and the way Arsenal are playing, I fancy this.

They've got a tag as bottlers, unfair or not, and they'll have to come to a banging Ninian Park.


----------



## aylee (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd give you guys a very good chance of winning at home to Arsenal.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 4, 2009)

Home banker! Great draw. Bluebirds!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

What a nice gift for the last season in the lovable old dump.

It's written in the stars.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 4, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> What a nice gift for the last season in the lovable old dump.
> 
> It's written in the stars.



2-1 City, Eddie Johnson gets his first goal in a city shirt to break the deadlock in the 87th minute, after we have come from behind with a Joe Ledley special cancelling out a 5th minute free kick to the top corner that leaves Encks in no mans land!


----------



## pauld (Jan 4, 2009)

*urban75 cardiff/reading match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-readingfacup3-0809.html

Bring on the Arse!


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm liking that "Ely Trendies" flag. What's that about then?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess other people have been Pmed by a Finish guy wanting someone to write a piece for his fanzine and welsh football with the intrenational coming up, its not really my thing, so if you ahvent had the PM and you are up for it I can let you have his email address. Surely someone can help him out!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

Ridsdale is coming onto TalkSport in a mo, to yap about the 4th round draw, for those interested.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2009)

Arsenal at Ninian Park has 'cup shock exit for Premiership big guns' written all over it!

Come on City! What a perfect wayto see off Ninian Park!


----------



## pauld (Jan 4, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm liking that "Ely Trendies" flag. What's that about then?



Not quite sure - I'll ask Billy the Badge next week...


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey, we start laying the pitch tomorrow!

Fantastic!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 4, 2009)

Call me a pessimist but when we played Arsenal at The Library they walked all over us.
Yeah we beat Middlesbrough last year but the is no Arsenal.

I was kinda hoping that we'd repeat and maybe even better last year's run if we got some easy draws again.
However I'm kinda thinking our cup run will be over.

I'll still be getting my ticket of course  I could be wrong after all.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> Call me a pessimist but when we played Arsenal at The Library they walked all over us.
> Yeah we beat Middlesbrough last year but the is no Arsenal.
> 
> I was kinda hoping that we'd repeat and maybe even better last year's run if we got some easy draws again.
> ...



Pessimist


----------



## badlands (Jan 4, 2009)

They've lost to Stoke, Hull, Fulham and Burnley amongst others this year. 

The Old Lady will drip and ooze with the spirit of Keenor.

It's gonna be spine tingling.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 5, 2009)

*David Morgan RIP*

97 year old david morgan, a city fan that attended both the 1927 and 2008 cup finals, has passed away.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> Call me a pessimist but when we played Arsenal at The Library they walked all over us.
> Yeah we beat Middlesbrough last year but the is no Arsenal.
> 
> I was kinda hoping that we'd repeat and maybe even better last year's run if we got some easy draws again.
> ...



I dont think they "walked all over us". I think the home advantage will be a big boost for us, a full ninian park will have twice as much atmosphere as the Library. The team we have now is stronger than 2006 and the gooners are not firing on all cylenders at the moment.

Let us not forget that not very long ago a weaker team than we have now turned over a team that was at the time top of the premiership in the cup at ninian park.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr Grimsdale hints at how fa cup tickets may be distributed...... go here  and scroll down to the audio interview. Looks like Derby might be a sell out


----------



## badlands (Jan 6, 2009)

kick off for the arse;

1.30 on the Sunday.


----------



## badlands (Jan 6, 2009)

Linky

http://www.thefa.com/TheFACup/TheFACup/Fixtures


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 6, 2009)

word around the campfire is that arsenal are pushing for their full allocation, which will mean that they take the whole of the grange end. This would also mean a reduction in the capacity of the bob bank as the grange end exit would have to be closed. if this goes ahead it will mean only season ticket holders/ambassadors will get a look in for tickets (there be 14,500 of them)

Sam resisted calls from Leeds and spurs to take the whole of the grange end, but apparently arsenal are quite keen.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 6, 2009)

The atmos would be great if they had the whole grange... if it weren't for the fact it would be full of librarians.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> The atmos would be great if they had the whole grange... if it weren't for the fact it would be full of librarians.



If it were a half decent set of fans i wouldn't mind, but yeah Arse fans are a waste of space. 

They just trying to limit the Ninian Park factor, with us beating Leeds in 2002 and they having a team of bottlers?


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2009)

I was at the library and although we certainly didn't deserve a win, we gave them a good game - especially in the last ten minutes.

But we're a much stronger team now and confidence is high, so I reckon Arsenal won't exactly be looking forward to this match.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> If it were a half decent set of fans i wouldn't mind, but yeah Arse fans are a waste of space.
> 
> They just trying to limit the Ninian Park factor, with us beating Leeds in 2002 and they having a team of bottlers?



with the grange end massive dispersed to elsewhere in the ground, we might even get some noise out of the bob bank for a change!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 6, 2009)

Peter Grimsdale said:
			
		

> “We all know about a full Ninian Park, the atmosphere will be electric. You don’t know if Arsenal would fancy coming down to Ninian Park.”



he seems to be proud of how intimidating ninian park can be ..... a bit hypocritical considering the plans to make the new stadium as sterile as possible.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2009)

love the way this article is pitting economics of scale and some business expert against 'angry bluebird fans'  who then go on to make very good points!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...millennium-switch-is-worth-5m-91466-22612021/



			
				Wales online said:
			
		

> ‘Millennium switch is worth £5m’
> MOVING Cardiff City’s FA Cup clash with Arsenal to the Millennium Stadium could inject millions of pounds into the struggling South Wales economy.
> 
> But angry fans yesterday demanded the Bluebirds’ fourth round tie be played at Ninian Park, which has a variable capacity of about 20,000, in a bid to retain the huge home team advantage.






			
				Wales online said:
			
		

> He said: “It would be like when the FA Cup finals were staged here. They were good days out and put money into the local economy.
> 
> “Moving the match would be a wonderful opportunity for Cardiff to showcase itself to the world.
> 
> “It should prove a money-spinner like rugby international day with people coming into the city centre to enjoy the ambience.”






			
				Wales online said:
			
		

> Accountant Mathew Ashcroft, 24, of Pontprennau, Cardiff, said: “There will be a much better atmosphere at Ninian and we would have far more chance of winning.
> 
> The Bob Bank Terrace season ticket holder added: “This could be the last ever FA Cup game at Ninian and it would be a shame to move it.” Town planner Jonathan Pritchard, 26, of Cyncoed, Cardiff, said: “It’s the last season at Ninian and it will be much more atmospheric than the Millennium.
> 
> ...



and the date has been moved to the Sunday 25th for tele 





> CARDIFF City's plum FA Cup fourth round tie at home to Arsenal will be screened live on TV at Sunday lunchtime on January 25.
> 
> The club's glamour tie, against the same opponents they faced in the 1927 final, will be shown on Setanta Sports at 1.30pm on the Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...v-arsenal-to-be-screened-live-91466-22618997/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 7, 2009)

news on arsenal tickets ... but no news on how they are going to distribute any spares after ambassadors have had thier allocation


----------



## 1927 (Jan 7, 2009)

ddraig said:


> love the way this article is pitting economics of scale and some business expert against 'angry bluebird fans'  who then go on to make very good points!
> [/url]



I read that article in the SW Echo last night, but it was a load of nonsense. There was no way the club would be allowed to move the game so the whole thing was a waste of ink.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2009)

City in for Rangers winger Burke.http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7816816.stm 

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...am-stalls-over-personal-terms-86908-21024662/

Seems he could do the job, not sure about his £14,000 p/w wage though.

Daily Record news at bottom.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> news on arsenal tickets ... but no news on how they are going to distribute any spares after ambassadors have had thier allocation



Ah well. Looks like I'll be watching that one on TV then. There'll be very few tickets left after that. Going to the Derby game on Saturday.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't think of many tougher games for young Clough's debut.

What I am looking forward to is playing football again after the lump-fests under Davies, Jewel, Brown.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> I read that article in the SW Echo last night, but it was a load of nonsense. There was no way the club would be allowed to move the game so the whole thing was a waste of ink.



The FA had said before that they have no problem with us playing one off games at the Millenium. 

The WRU want us to as well so that they can charge us silly money for it. 

The club have always resisted playing games anywhere but on a CCFC owned stadium. Maybe because we don't want to provide any ammo whatsoevet against future planning aps to extend the new stadium.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Ah well. Looks like I'll be watching that one on TV then. There'll be very few tickets left after that. Going to the Derby game on Saturday.



Have you got a fan number and have you bought atleast three home tickets these season? The club reckon that will be enough to guarantee you a ticket!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Have you got a fan number and have you bought atleast three home tickets these season? The club reckon that will be enough to guarantee you a ticket!!



Where did you hear that?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Where did you hear that?



Annis has been told this by the club!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> City in for Rangers winger Burke.http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7816816.stm
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...am-stalls-over-personal-terms-86908-21024662/
> 
> ...



For anyone interested he's on Rangers tv, free if you got Setanta, NOW! playing for reserves against Aberdeen.


----------



## badlands (Jan 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Annis has been told this by the club!



Please don't sully our board with mention of Annis and his fuckwittery


----------



## badlands (Jan 9, 2009)

An interesting piece about Burke

http://timesonline.typepad.com/thegame/2009/01/chris-burke-pra.html


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 9, 2009)

Has Burke signed yet?

It seems he's in Cardiff and he's had a medical, but it's all a little vague after that. Linky


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 9, 2009)

BBC say he's signed.

Looks like another classy Jones signing. Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Welsh1 (Jan 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> I read that article in the SW Echo last night, but it was a load of nonsense. There was no way the club would be allowed to move the game so the whole thing was a waste of ink.



the only way they could move it would be for safety reasons


----------



## Welsh1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> City in for Rangers winger Burke.http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7816816.stm
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/sport/...am-stalls-over-personal-terms-86908-21024662/
> 
> ...



ive seen quite a bit of him from my time up in scotland, he is a good player when fit. hopeully he stays fit with us so we can see for ourselves.

champions league experience and a scotland international too, good bit of business in my eyes.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 9, 2009)

Welsh1 said:


> ive seen quite a bit of him from my time up in scotland, he is a good player when fit. hopeully he stays fit with us so we can see for ourselves.
> 
> champions league experience and a scotland international too, good bit of business in my eyes.



Hoping your right, especially since it now seems we didn't pay zilch for him. Here's to an injury free future for Burke, we can't afford another Robbie Fowler.


----------



## Welsh1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hoping your right, especially since it now seems we didn't pay zilch for him. Here's to an injury free future for Burke, we can't afford another Robbie Fowler.



the same was said for Rae about the injuries and he's been fine so far touch wood. they did a thorough medical on him

just need to get Ledley to sign a new deal now


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 10, 2009)

*PITCH AT NINIAN PARK FROZEN!!!!!*

Inspection at noon


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> *PITCH AT NINIAN PARK FROZEN!!!!!*
> 
> Inspection at noon



GAME OFF!!!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2009)

Raaaaas.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2009)

Dave Jones' ice cold reception for new boy Clough.

Clough's players frozen out of the game by Cardiff. 

Oh well. At least I found out before leaving Ponty for the match.
Cheers for the heads up Clint. 
Though did get fans that sit near me phoning me in the bath to ask what I knew. The rumour mill is fast.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 10, 2009)

burnley v swansea...... with burnely only one point behind us, is this one occasion when we hope the jacks win? 

Discuss


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> burnley v swansea...... with burnely only one point behind us, is this one occasion when we hope the jacks win?
> 
> Discuss



Never! Scoreless draw would suffice. Toady was the last game before I go back to uni, ah well.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 10, 2009)

Gutted. Was looking forward to a stomp around on the Bob Bank.

A great philosopher once wrote about postponements......

To a man who lives and breathes football, a soccerless Saturday is like an asthma attack.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> burnley v swansea...... with burnely only one point behind us, is this one occasion when we hope the jacks win?
> 
> Discuss



No.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 10, 2009)

Sure let Swansea win if it helps us.

I'm not one to cut my own nose off to spite my face as the old saying goes.

I think it would be really sad if you'd be happy at the end of the season to have narrowly missed out on promotion rather than have a rival welsh team win 3 points.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 10, 2009)

Marius said:


> Sure let Swansea win if it helps us.
> 
> I'm not one to cut my own nose off to spite my face as the old saying goes.
> 
> I think it would be really sad if you'd be happy at the end of the season to have narrowly missed out on promotion rather than have a rival welsh team win 3 points.



Yes, this exactly. I support Cardiff City but would like Swansea to do well too. Why not eh?


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 10, 2009)

Swansea in the same division but doing consistently badly is the optimum level i'd like them to achieve. We get to play, beat and gloat over them twice a season. Not sure i'd like the Jacks to follow us into the Premier League though. At least not till we're established.


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 10, 2009)

It would be fantastic having two Welsh teams in the premiership. The rivalry would be great (not the violence though). The Swans have to do their time in The Championship, as we have done and then can follow us up, I quite agree.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> burnley v swansea...... with burnely only one point behind us, is this one occasion when we hope the jacks win?
> 
> Discuss



Why just this one?

I always want them to win when they are playing anyone who is a threat to us, and as long as thye dont get in front of us I dont really care how well they do,but would like them to stay in Championship.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> Yes, this exactly. I support Cardiff City but would like Swansea to do well too. Why not eh?



Absolutely!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Swansea in the same division but doing consistently badly is the optimum level i'd like them to achieve. We get to play,* beat and gloat *over them twice a season. Not sure i'd like the Jacks to follow us into the Premier League though. At least not till we're established.



Well didnt go according to plan this season did it?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 10, 2009)

well three points to the jacks..... which has kept us in the play offs


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Well didnt go according to plan this season did it?



The 4-0 at Ninian on April 4th will compensate.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 11, 2009)

Good letter in yesterday's Echo about Ninian Park.  To be honest, I wish we weren't moving.  It was bad enough when they demolished the old Grange End.  Sentimental I know, but football's about sentiment innit.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/l...-about-ninian-and-its-history-91466-22660908/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Good letter in yesterday's Echo about Ninian Park.  To be honest, I wish we weren't moving.  It was bad enough when they demolished the old Grange End.  Sentimental I know, but football's about sentiment innit.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/l...-about-ninian-and-its-history-91466-22660908/



Excellent letter. Those that wanted the game to be in the millenium completely miss the point. Yes we whould have a bigger crowd, but how many of those would be going to watch city? Half the crowd would be there just for the arsenal.

I too will be sad to see the old girl come down, I actually like the fact that it is a ramshackle old cowshed. It is going to be IMPOSSIBLE to come anywhere near recreating the atmosphere at Ninian. Watching cardiff city has always been about more than just the football, it is the whole event, the pre-match, post match, the lot. Football should be watched standing up, you really cannot get the same vibe sat down in a library, you might as well watch it on the telly in the house.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2009)

City after ryan giigs??????????????????


----------



## Gromit (Jan 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> City after ryan giigs??????????????????



We've been chasing that idea for some time. The truth of the matter is that Ryan has said for ages that he wants the last club he ever plays for to be Man Utd.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> We've been chasing that idea for some time. The truth of the matter is that Ryan has said for ages that he wants the last club he ever plays for to be Man Utd.



As soon as i saw i thought it was a page filler in the absence of a game to report on.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> City after ryan giigs??????????????????



I wish, but he wants to go down in history as a one-club man.  Can't blame him--Phil Dwyer was the same, and look at the local legend he's become.

And yes 1927, I know what you're going to say, but he never actually played for them did he?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> I wish, but he wants to go down in history as a one-club man.  Can't blame him--Phil Dwyer was the same, and look at the local legend he's become.
> 
> And yes 1927, I know what you're going to say, but he never actually played for them did he?



He actually played 15 times for Rochdale, but never actually played for Torquay!


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> He actually played 15 times for Rochdale, but never actually played for Torquay!



I stand corrected.  But I bet he played deliberately badly for them.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 11, 2009)

Interestingly, can anyone name the two countries for who Giggs was eligible to play at international level,without Google obviously!!

Despite media stories about him "chosing" to play for Wales he actually never had any choice as he didn't qualify to play for England!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Interestingly, can anyone name the two countries for who Giggs was eligible to play at international level,without Google obviously!!
> 
> Despite media stories about him "chosing" to play for Wales he actually never had any choice as he didn't qualify to play for England!



Wasn't his dad English? 

*Edit*- Used google, realised my mistake.


----------



## Welsh1 (Jan 12, 2009)

cant see giggsy coming to us tbh

maybe if we get promoted and utd dont offer him a contract then there may be a chance but its unlikely


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2009)

Welsh1 said:


> cant see giggsy coming to us tbh


Me neither. He played an absolute blinder for Utd vs Chelsea yesterday.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> City after ryan giigs??????????????????



This story crops up every transfer window doesn't it?! Be ace if we could do it mind!! Giggsy is seemingly in the minority of Premier League players who have not let wealth and stardom to turn themselves into absolute bellends!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 12, 2009)

Giggs will never come. He may have been born here but he was never brought up a Cardiffian. There's just no affinity for him to come. He'll see out his days at Man Utd.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cardiff City ticket office in efficiency shocker.


Rang office today, took about ten minutes, but got thru and ticket ordered for Arse and paid for in space of two minutes. If only it was always like this!!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2009)

What time did you ring? Every time I tried they were engaged.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2009)

Marius said:


> What time did you ring? Every time I tried they were engaged.



Bout 3pm, forgot all about it til then tbh, then one of the guys in work comes in and says he just got his tickets!!!

No one came up with the answer to the Giggs question without bgoogling I take it!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Bout 3pm, forgot all about it til then tbh, then one of the guys in work comes in and says he just got his tickets!!!
> 
> No one came up with the answer to the Giggs question without bgoogling I take it!



I have met him trough show racism the red card, so was aware that he is black (well, there is a black link in his ancestry). I guessed that your question was related to that but i will confess i only found the answer with the use of google.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there a limit to the number of tickets ambassadors can buy? If not, is it cheeky if I ask if any of the ambassadors on here want to buy a few on my behalf?!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 12, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Is there a limit to the number of tickets ambassadors can buy? If not, is it cheeky if I ask if any of the ambassadors on here want to buy a few on my behalf?!!



There are 14,500 ambassadors, so the answer, yes, there is a limit... one.

there should be about 1.500 left next week for others to fight over, maybe more if there are ambassadors that do not take up thier option.

Not cheeky though, got to be in it to win it!

I might as well join in..... I am half an ambassador, cant make it evey week so have gone in shares. My mate is getting to use the arsenal ticket so if there are any ambassadors not going... add me to your begging list (along with rapattaque!)


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 13, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Not cheeky though, got to be in it to win it!



Not cheeky just stupid. Ambassador friend offered me his ticket the other day cos he's skiing that weekend. I refused and said I'd get my own and let it go to a worthier cause... because I didn't envisage much difficulty getting tickets myself. In hindsight, I didn't think very hard about it.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 13, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Not cheeky just stupid. Ambassador friend offered me his ticket the other day cos he's skiing that weekend. I refused and said I'd get my own and let it go to a worthier cause... because *I didn't **envisage much difficulty getting tickets* myself. In hindsight, I didn't think very hard about it.




And pray, which planet do you inhabit?

While on the subject of cheeky requests may I ask how many times you have ventured to NP this season?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2009)

1927 said:


> Bout 3pm, forgot all about it til then tbh, then one of the guys in work comes in and says he just got his tickets!!!
> 
> No one came up with the answer to the Giggs question without bgoogling I take it!


His dad drove me in a taxi to Ninian Park once. He's surprisingly dark-skinned.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 13, 2009)

editor said:


> His dad drove me in a taxi to Ninian Park once. He's surprisingly dark-skinned.



Mixed race, I do belive it is his paternal grand father that qualifies him for another national team. His father, Danny Wilson, also played for Wales.... in rugby league.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 13, 2009)

editor said:


> His dad drove me in a taxi to Ninian Park once. He's surprisingly dark-skinned.



looks a bit like john conteh


----------



## badlands (Jan 13, 2009)

Danny's a legend.

As for Ryan, you can take the boy out of Fairwater but you can't take Fairwater out of the boy.

And it's winding the United fans up a treat.

http://www.manchesterunited.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=139071


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 14, 2009)

editor said:


> His dad drove me in a taxi to Ninian Park once. He's surprisingly dark-skinned.




He used to be a bouncer in The Model Inn, iirc, when I was a young lass.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> And pray, which planet do you inhabit?
> 
> While on the subject of cheeky requests may I ask how many times you have ventured to NP this season?



None. Been to 4 away games. I live in Yorkshire. Haven't been to Ninian for years.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2009)

So I got me a ticket for the Arsenal game. Wahey!

Any news on the re-arraged date for the match v Derby?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 16, 2009)

None yet. I suspect both parties are waiting to see if they end up with a free fa cup weekend to meet up on. If not then they'll look at another time.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 16, 2009)

Marius said:


> None yet. I suspect both parties are waiting to see if they end up with a free fa cup weekend to meet up on. If not then they'll look at another time.



Ok. cheers mate.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like we are destroying Brum, just cant score. 82% possession and 8 corners after 35 mins!!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 17, 2009)

It's Mcormack O'Clock. Get in there!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like Burke is having a great debut, and Ledley just scored on his 200th appearance! Bring it on, and Jacks are helping out again today!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, Ledley past one!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Sorry, Ledley past one!



Mmmmm, not been to Ninian all season, mistakes McCormack for Ledley, are you sure your a Bluebird?


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> Mmmmm, not been to Ninian all season, mistakes McCormack for Ledley, are you sure your a Bluebird?



Only for the glamour!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 17, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Only for the glamour!



Lol. All city fans are glory chasers!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 17, 2009)

Lee Fucking Bowyer.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Fucking hell!!!! 

Feels like a defeat.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Lee Fucking Bowyer.



CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNT


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 17, 2009)

I feel an irrational hatred for Birmingham at the moment!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 17, 2009)

Of all people, that twat. 

We lost 2 points today, 90+ mins of good football wasted.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 17, 2009)

Mugged again.

First Reading, now this.

Gutting.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2009)

Tell you what though: we took the fight to Birmingham and they were _well_ lucky to escape with a draw - and that bodes well for City.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed.

10 without defeat. Mustn't grumble, like. 

It just feels like a defeat. Hey ho.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 19, 2009)

Now read the icwales match report. No mention of the fact Burke played a half and whether or not he was any good. 

I see that McFail came on with 4 mins to go and then lost us the game by giving the ball to Bowyer with a ill aimed header  The guy is a jinx. A jonah. We play better without him despite the fact DJ loves him. Plays backwards, never forward, too negative.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 19, 2009)

Just found out I'll be in Cardiff, and not Manchester for the Arsenal game. Now I wont be surrounded by bloody Arsenal fans (effing students), and I can profess my anti-English sentiments at the screen without fear of a slap. 

In a pub that serves Brains!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of rumours from various sources that Chopra deal may not be dead and he may be on his way after all.


----------



## badlands (Jan 20, 2009)

1927 said:


> Seems to be a lot of rumours from various sources that Chopra deal may not be dead and he may be on his way after all.



I've heard them as well.

Fucking brilliant if IF IF true.

Heard a strange one yesterday. If Palacios leaves Wigan then Ledley might be part exed. We get Koumas plus a couple of million.

Happy days.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 20, 2009)

badlands said:


> I've heard them as well.
> 
> Fucking brilliant if IF IF true.
> 
> ...



That would be happy days.  Not seen much of Koumas this season but he's more of an attacking threat than Ledley.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2009)

badlands said:


> I've heard them as well.
> 
> Fucking brilliant if IF IF true.
> 
> ...



I must admit I was all in favor of offloading Ledley, but recently with him playing more ecntral Gavin Rae has looked a different player. If its true that Ledley has said that he wants to lead out as captain in the new stadium for our first game in the PL, then that shows a change of heart by him I think, as a few months ago he was not looking like he wanted to play for us.

He will go ijn the summer if we dont go up, but if he is going to put the effort in for the push the fair dos. having said that the idea of Koumas is very tempting, and the cash would buy Chops!!!!

Happy days indeed.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

Look what I've got!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool! Are they your pics? Can I stick 'em up in the CCFC section here?


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Cool! Are they your pics? Can I stick 'em up in the CCFC section here?



No, they're a mates. I'll ask him if he minds them being used!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers. I'll put any credit he wants.


----------



## Buds (Jan 23, 2009)

That new ground of yours reminds me of another ground I've been to but I can't for the life of me think which one.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Buds said:


> That new ground of yours reminds me of another ground I've been to but I can't for the life of me think which one.


Two great links for you!
http://www.urban75.org/football/jacks.html
http://www.urban75.org/football/swansea.html

And not forgetting....
http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/swansea.mp3


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

Buds said:


> That new ground of yours reminds me of another ground I've been to but I can't for the life of me think which one.



We both bought them from Ikea!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, they're both shit stadiums really. Soulless.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 23, 2009)

Buds said:


> That new ground of yours reminds me of another ground I've been to but I can't for the life of me think which one.



And unfortunately countless others. Seriously though we may have well have cloned Riverside.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Yeah, they're both shit stadiums really. Soulless.



Ed, you can use the photos no problem. Credits go to Vimal Upadhyay.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 23, 2009)

Buds said:


> That new ground of yours reminds me of another ground I've been to but I can't for the life of me think which one.



Got to say I thought the same when I saw Spacemonkey's photos.

There again, what else should one expect from identikit, championship-level stadia. It was never going to be Wembley, was it?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Ed, you can use the photos no problem.


Excellent. It looks physically a lot smaller than Ninian Park to  my eyes...


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 23, 2009)

bendeus said:


> Got to say I thought the same when I saw Spacemonkey's photos.
> 
> There again, what else should one expect from identikit, championship-level stadia. It was never going to be Wembley, was it?



It massively disappointing to see such unoriginality. Just hope we can get an atmosphere going in there.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Done!
http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-city-new-stadium.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Ed, you can use the photos no problem. Credits go to Vimal Upadhyay.



I went over there myself before christmas and took loads of photos. I was told at the time that under no circumstances should i post the photos on the net and they should be kept for personal use only.

Not sure of the legal status of that, but i thought i would mention it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Excellent. It looks physically a lot smaller than Ninian Park to  my eyes...



It is quite a bit bigger, the whole thing is larger than it needs to be so they can facilitate an increase in capacity with very little effort. 

The concorses etc are very deep with loads of room for drinking and watching the new mega big HD tellys that will be all over the shop.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2009)

Soulless? Exactly how do they design soul into a stadium then? Make it look look shabby n poor rather than clean and modern?

I think the new stadium is going to be lush!

Larger seats with more leg room.
A glowing blue band around the outside at nightgames.
Massive communal areas.
Not just HD TVs but 1080 ones. Thats better than at the Emertits.

Instead of looking like a third world poor relation to our english guests we'll instead have a stadium better than a lot of their's.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Marius said:


> Soulless? Exactly how do they design soul into a stadium then? Make it look look shabby n poor rather than clean and modern?


I'm sure it's all very clean and modern, but now - like big city shopping malls - it looks the same as everywhere else. 

I remember going to Scunthorpe and Walsall's new grounds (lucky me, eh?) and you'd be hard pressed to work out which was which in photos after.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 23, 2009)

good luck for sunday ed - confident?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> good luck for sunday ed - confident?


Quietly so, yes. After all, we've got nothing to lose.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Quietly so, yes. After all, we've got nothing to lose.



Indeed. I'm quite worried. Definite 'upset' potential especially as I could see atmosphere being quite lively


anyway - looking forward to it - should be a cracker!

Who to look out for from cardiff?


----------



## Flashman (Jan 23, 2009)

Another old ground will bite the dust then, shame.

I miss the Baseball Ground, it's all houses now 

Not that I've ever seen them, reckon I'd start blubbing if I went there.

(bit pathetic I know but I'm a silly romantic).


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> Indeed. I'm quite worried. Definite 'upset' potential especially as I could see atmosphere being quite lively


I can remember when Leeds - then top of the Premier$hip - swaggered into Cardiff....

... and limped home, defeated


----------



## Biffo (Jan 23, 2009)

editor said:


> I can remember when Leeds - then top of the Premier$hip - swaggered into Cardiff....
> 
> ... and limped home, defeated



I was at the Man City and Leeds game when City dumped them out of the cup. City are much stronger now than they were for those games. Arsenal are weaker than Leeds were back then. City have a very real chance of winning but not having half the Grange end will definitely affect the atmosphere. Can't wait to get down there and MAKE SOME NOISE!


----------



## pauld (Jan 23, 2009)

Marius said:


> Soulless? Exactly how do they design soul into a stadium then? Make it look look shabby n poor rather than clean and modern?
> 
> I think the new stadium is going to be lush!



I'm with Marius on this one - we all have our special memories of Ninian Park - Arsenal 69, Porto, SV Hamburg, Man City, Leeds etc etc, but let's face it - it's a rotting stinking hunk of junk with Edwardian facilities.

Given budgetary constraints and so on I reckon the new place is a king amongst flatpack stadia!

I can't wait for next season...


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2009)

I went in the new stadium a few months ago and I can report that ir does indeed feel a lot smaller than NP, but that means you are just as close to the pitch as you are now. I think the atmosphere could well be better in the new, as the crowd is in a bowl with no breaks at the corners.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 23, 2009)

pauld said:


> I'm with Marius on this one - we all have our special memories of Ninian Park - Arsenal 69, Porto, SV Hamburg, Man City, Leeds etc etc,



Not to mention Man Utd in 73, or Wales v. Yugoslavia in 76.  I were just a nipper, but one doesn't forget that kind of riot in a hurry.  I suppose that'll be impossible in the new place.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 23, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Not to mention Man Utd in 73, or Wales v. Yugoslavia in 76.  I were just a nipper, but one doesn't forget that kind of riot in a hurry.  I suppose that'll be impossible in the new place.



Wot? No mention of Real Madrid yet?

Anyone go to see Bob Marley at Ninian?


----------



## pauld (Jan 23, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Wot? No mention of Real Madrid yet?
> 
> Anyone go to see Bob Marley at Ninian?



can't believe I missed both those, but I ain't gonna lie to ya...

(I was there for Aldershot '92 though)


----------



## badlands (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone reckon Matt Derbyshire would sign for us?

Like in the next day or two.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 25, 2009)

C'mon City!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 25, 2009)

2-1 City today for me. Bothroyd getting one against his former team.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 25, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 2-1 City today for me. Bothroyd getting one against his former team.



I've just put a 5er on Johnson to score city 1-0. 175-1 with Sky bet. C'mon c'mon c'mon!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 25, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> I've just put a 5er on Johnson to score city 1-0. 175-1 with Sky bet. C'mon c'mon c'mon!



(Roger not Eddie )


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 25, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> I've just put a 5er on Johnson to score city 1-0. 175-1 with Sky bet. C'mon c'mon c'mon!



That's pretty good odds. He has come up with goals in the big matches before. 

And Eddie Johnson didn't even spring to mind, tells you all you need to know considering he's a striker.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2009)

ooooh cummon...

was toying with putting a £5 on a 2-1 result  finding a space in pubmight have to take priority tho

nearly time!

cummon Bluebirds


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Can I watch the game on the web anywhere?

COME ON CITY!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2009)

Have just put some small bets on McCormack, Ledley or Bothroyd to score. It's so exciting! Off to a pub now. No idea if you can watch on the web, sorry.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

I think I'll be able to see it here:
http://www.viewlivefooty.com/showlinks.php?id=1445


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2009)

also off to pub! CUMMMMON CAAAAARDIIIFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm watching it on SopCast but there's a mighty a time lag so I can't listen to Radio 5 at the same time. So it's a Chinese commentary for me!

Cardiff are looking mighty good though.
COME ON CITY!!!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Phew! Thank fuck for my Pure DAB radio - it's got a REVU feature so I can run the radio 1.07 minutes late and get the video in sync!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

How good does it look to see an FA Cup tie in a non-generic, non-corporate stadium, stuffed full of passionate supporters with proper terracing? Love it!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Commentator: "This is Cardiff's FA Cup Final"

Err, no. That was last year.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL. Eboue's dramatic dive gets him a booking!


----------



## softybabe (Jan 25, 2009)

Post from ddraig...I'm his secretary today 


'not bad so far, shame to not capitalise on chances we've had so far, bring on 2nd half!  We can do it!  Blooooooooooooooooooooooooooobirds! '


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

McCormack - what an effort!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

18 minutes to go, and still 0-0.

COME ON CARDIFF!!!!!

*tries not to think of Cardiff's propensity to let in last minute goals.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Enckelman's having a great game.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Fuck. They're all over us. We need a breakaway goal and quick.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Oooooohhhhh! Hit the bar. Great kick McCormack.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Why the fuck were we playing for time at the end.

Goods result though, and well played City.


----------



## softybabe (Jan 25, 2009)

oooooh!  well done Cardiff!


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2009)

editor said:


> Why the fuck were we playing for time at the end.
> 
> Goods result though, and well played City.



probably because you need the money and none of the players had any energy left.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> probably because you need the money and none of the players had any energy left.


We still came closest to winning though.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2009)

if you say so - we didn't need a goalkeeper in the 2nd half.


----------



## milly (Jan 25, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> if you say so - we didn't need a goalkeeper in the 2nd half.




It dosen't matter.........the mighty Arsenal did not win.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2009)

softybabe said:


> Post from ddraig...I'm his secretary today
> 
> 
> 'not bad so far, shame to not capitalise on chances we've had so far, bring on 2nd half!  We can do it!  Blooooooooooooooooooooooooooobirds! '


ta love 
i was in the romiily



editor said:


> Enckelman's having a great game.


yup fair play!
still gutted, very nearly!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2009)

Most exciting 0-0 I've seen in a long time. Time just flew by.

The boys did us proud and played at a pace they are certainly unused to. You could see how worn out they were by the end.

Despite the fact I'll be doing my best to get a ticket for the away leg, I honestly would have preferred to have had us lose than face a replay. Over the space of 2 weeks 6 games. 2 of em against arsenal. Thats going to kill our tiny little squad and our league form.

Still I'm really proud of the team. That was a great game. We could have won that if we'd had a wee bit of extra luck with our shots. Some of them if they'd gone in would have been amazing.


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not that disappointed.

That's a mighty poor Arsenal team. They have zero creativity in midfield. Wenger must have been mental to put Aaron on from the start. He's a year or two off being the finished article. To put him thru that ordeal smacks of really, really poor management. Song, Eboue, Diaby, Denilson, Nasri, none of them are on the same planet as Fabregas.

Come the replay, which is sandwiched between West Ham And Spurs, Arse will play a weaker team than that which played today. Eduardo and Bendtner in attack I would guess at. 

The bluebirds away from home lately have been magnificent. And apparently we're taking 12,000 to the library. That's a home game. Plus we'll have a signing or two to bring in.

Bring it on, this ain't over yet!


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2009)

...absolute nonsense.

Fabianski had virtually no shots to save today.  Hardly anyone in the world is on the same planet as Fabregas,.  But Song was great today as was Diaby when he came on.  Second half was all one way - just a shame Arsenal couldn't finish it off.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

Check out Cardiff's current form:








http://stats.football365.com/dom/ENG/teams/CardiffCty.html


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> ...absolute nonsense.
> 
> Fabianski had virtually no shots to save today.  Hardly anyone in the world is on the same planet as Fabregas,.  But Song was great today as was Diaby when he came on.  Second half was all one way - just a shame Arsenal couldn't finish it off.


The stats don't quite support your view:

Shots (on Goal)     Cardiff 13 - Arsenal  15
Fouls     7  -   8
Corner Kicks     2   -  7
Offsides     3  -   3
Time of Possession     46%   -  54%
Yellow Cards     0  -   2
Red Cards     0  -   0
Saves     6   -  4

http://soccernet-akamai.espn.go.com/match?id=260553&league=ENG.FA&cc=5739


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont remember Fabianski hardly having to make a save.  How many shots on target?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I dont remember Fabianski hardly having to make a save.  How many shots on target?



Cardiff 5

Arsenal 7


----------



## jonead (Jan 25, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I dont remember Fabianski hardly having to make a save.  How many shots on target?



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/live_text/5281688.stm to save you all of 30 seconds searching ...


i mean, i know many gunners live  - and have lived - in denial, but your churlishness around an _extremely_ level match really taks the biscuit.  still, nice to be best at something, eh?


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I dont remember Fabianski hardly having to make a save.  How many shots on target?


 
Our finishing today was the worst for many a moon. Fabianski or Almunia in the replay it doesn't really matter. They are both poor keepers. Fabianski's kicking today was a joy.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2009)

Fabianski is going to be a very good keeper.  He is very young but is excellent at coming for crosses which Almunia isn't.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2009)

jonead said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/live_text/5281688.stm to save you all of 30 seconds searching ...
> 
> 
> i mean, i know many gunners live  - and have lived - in denial, but your churlishness around an _extremely_ level match really taks the biscuit.  still, nice to be best at something, eh?



He certainly is in denial. Arsenal came out early for the second half. Thats usually a sign that the gaffer is angry at the first half performance.

Well he had right to be as Cardiff really were the better team the first half.

Second half it was 50/50 with Cardiff fading at the end cause they were worn out.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 25, 2009)

ITV 1 NOW>>>>>>>>> mersyside derby--re cap of welsh teams and the bloody draw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2009)

Right its been on the telly now and everyone is of the opinion that Cardiff weren't given a definite penalty. What has gunneradt have to say about that?!


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2009)

Arse fans moaning on 606.

They didn't like ninian.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> Right its been on the telly now and everyone is of the opinion that Cardiff weren't given a definite penalty. What has gunneradt have to say about that?!



I must have missed that.

Which half?  Think you're winding me up.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2009)

City bossed the game for the first half hour but not taking one of those chances was critical. I was waiting for Arsenal to score 2nd half but it never came. It was the right result overall. Good atmosphere apart from a shocking lack of noise from travelling gooners. The City support at Anfield last season was fantastic and the Arsenal support at Ninian today was shite. Might take a trip to the library for the replay for a laugh.

Disappointed Ramsay was getting booed but glad he got an ovation when he went off. Nice little Ayatollah from him too


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 25, 2009)

Well done plucky little Cardiff ,anyway hope to finish ya off at the library er I mean the Emirates


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 25, 2009)

badlands said:


> Arse fans moaning on 606.
> 
> They didn't like ninian.



Goodness, what wankers.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 25, 2009)

The old.....







The new......






The match.....











Wenger trying not to  see anything.....


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2009)

poisondwarf said:


> Goodness, what wankers.



wankers indeed.

the shower of pound coins was nice too.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 25, 2009)

badlands said:


> wankers indeed.
> 
> the shower of pound coins was nice too.


We always like to help the less fortunate


----------



## 1927 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just got home, having spent 2 hrs trying to gte there thanx to public transport!

Had a great day with beers with Rubber Buccaneer.

Great result, could have won, best clear cut chnces. Defo penalty imho.

Wouldnt swap Ledley for Ramsay!!

Police were disgraceful, will elaborate when I have more time and am more sober, but they were at fault today for the trouble, I was right in the middle of it and they were fuckin useless!


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 25, 2009)

Cardiff missed too many sitters from what I saw...well not sitters though should have been hitting the target, felt at the end they were hanging on and were lucky to get the away leg....can see the arse sticking a couple on them in the return leg...proper cup game mind


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 25, 2009)

1927 said:


> Police were disgraceful, will elaborate when I have more time and am more sober, but they were at fault today for the trouble, I was right in the middle of it and they were fuckin useless!



City should have made more of their chances, story of the season though. 

First I have heard of any trouble.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 25, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> City should have made more of their chances, story of the season though.
> 
> First I have heard of any trouble.



Neither side were in any rush to leave their seat as it was like a full house and an enjoyable buzz after a good match.

Police and tanoy (warnings about we have you on CCTV etc.) started hassling people to leave. Not sure what the great big rush was for.

At that point i thought it best to go. Despite the fact that usually I'd still be there talking to the family behind me whilst the crowds went down.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2009)

tidy pics biffo


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

ddraig said:


> tidy pics biffo



Cheers fella. Des was down there yesterday too -


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2009)

The police at the Grange End, and the Grange end of the BB terrace only had eyes for city, and were filiming us and paid no attention to Arsenal. There wasn't any trouble for most of the game but it started to get nasty towrds the end of the game. There were two clearly identifiable ring leaders in the Grange End and there was a Swansea contingent in there winding things up, Swansea fkags were waved along with some loyalist flags and although these inflemed the situation the police ignored it although they must have been aware that is was inflaming what could always have been a fiery situation. Coins started flying after the final whistle, again snatch squads were snet into the Cardiff end , but the Grange End was left untouched, again the two ringleaders were to the fore, but nothing was done despite some sensible fans going up to the police and pointing out that if the two of them were removed the whole situtaion would be calmed, instead the police were more content with pushing city fans back and worsening the situation.

Why were Arseanl allowed to leave right on 90mins without having to wait for us to leave first? especially considering that the Cardiff fans leaving via the emrgency exit that they put in for the game were then put right in the path of Arsenal fans on Sloper Road.

Unbelievably the police approached the Swansea fan who was aggravating teh situation and literally put an arm round his shoulders and were laughuing and joking with him before shaking his hand and pointing him in the direction fo the exit. Did they not think that this might not look too good to the Cardiff fans and likely to make matters worse?

It was obvious that the police had already written the story yesterday and went into NP with a preconceived idea that WE would be the trouble makers!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anybody seen todays Echo, evidently my photo is in there, hope its not a "wanted" type affair. Rubber Bucc  just pm'ed me on another board and got me worried now!!!


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> The police at the Grange End, and the Grange end of the BB terrace only had eyes for city, and were filiming us and paid no attention to Arsenal. There wasn't any trouble for most of the game but it started to get nasty towrds the end of the game. There were two clearly identifiable ring leaders in the Grange End and there was a Swansea contingent in there winding things up, Swansea fkags were waved along with some loyalist flags and although these inflemed the situation the police ignored it although they must have been aware that is was inflaming what could always have been a fiery situation. Coins started flying after the final whistle, again snatch squads were snet into the Cardiff end , but the Grange End was left untouched, again the two ringleaders were to the fore, but nothing was done despite some sensible fans going up to the police and pointing out that if the two of them were removed the whole situtaion would be calmed, instead the police were more content with pushing city fans back and worsening the situation.
> 
> Why were Arseanl allowed to leave right on 90mins without having to wait for us to leave first? especially considering that the Cardiff fans leaving via the emrgency exit that they put in for the game were then put right in the path of Arsenal fans on Sloper Road.
> 
> ...




goodness, fancy that - all fans leaving at the end of the game!!  It happens at most grounds, you know.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> goodness, fancy that - all fans leaving at the end of the game!!  It happens at most grounds, you know.



So you've never as an away fan been asked to remain in the stadium while its cleared of home supporters?


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 26, 2009)

not recently

very rarely happens at the emirates.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> The police at the Grange End, and the Grange end of the BB terrace only had eyes for city, and were filiming us and paid no attention to Arsenal.



These two spent a good 5 minutes filming Blocks A and B in the Grandstand.






As for the pic in the Echo, were you near a blue dragon flag on the Bob Bank? If so the pic is on page 6.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2009)

Biffo said:


> These two spent a good 5 minutes filming Blocks A and B in the Grandstand.


It's their special way of needlessly winding up the crowd. Cunts.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 26, 2009)

editor said:


> It's their special way of needlessly winding up the crowd. Cunts.



Absolutely. And they wonder why there is trouble!


----------



## badlands (Jan 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 27, 2009)

arsenal ticket details


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lookinga t the scores coming in tonight it appears that the rest of the league have decided that we deserve to be in the PL and are doing everything within their powers to gift us automatic promotion!!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Lookinga t the scores coming in tonight it appears that the rest of the league have decided that we deserve to be in the PL and are doing everything within their powers to gift us automatic promotion!!



True. Did you get that picture?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2009)

Biffo said:


> True. Did you get that picture?



Yes thanks, sorry if I didnt reply yesterday!

You woudlnt belive how many people have told me they saw me today. Work mates, customers everyone said that I did look like a thug!!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's hoping Wolves and Derby can get a point each!


----------



## Biffo (Jan 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Yes thanks, sorry if I didnt reply yesterday!
> 
> You woudlnt belive how many people have told me they saw me today. Work mates, customers everyone said that I did look like a thug!!



Good good. No worries mate.


----------



## pauld (Jan 27, 2009)

*Fashionably late urban75 cardiff/arsenal match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-arsenalfacup4-0809.html


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jan 27, 2009)

Paul, despite the tiny number of cretins on Sunday, your reports make me proud to be City. Good work mate, well written, poignant, perfect.

Thanks, for all the previous ones too. Are you doing the replay? If not I may dust off my hyperbole/invective-charged pen

by the way the replay is well fucking pricey!!

Thanks, as I said


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to get Paul down to London for my big birthday bash on April 3rd so you can meet him then!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Yes thanks, sorry if I didnt reply yesterday!
> 
> You woudlnt belive how many people have told me they saw me today. Work mates, customers everyone said that I did look like a thug!!



 you do a bit tho soz 



pauld said:


> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-arsenalfacup4-0809.html



tidy, ta


----------



## badlands (Jan 27, 2009)

1927 said:


> Yes thanks, sorry if I didnt reply yesterday!
> 
> You woudlnt belive how many people have told me they saw me today. Work mates, customers everyone said that I did look like a thug!!


 
Thank christ you have a box in the new stadium. Thugs like you should be kept behind glass. (eating prawn sarnies)


----------



## pauld (Jan 28, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Paul, despite the tiny number of cretins on Sunday, your reports make me proud to be City. Good work mate, well written, poignant, perfect.
> 
> Thanks, for all the previous ones too. Are you doing the replay? If not I may dust off my hyperbole/invective-charged pen
> 
> ...



cheers placid - you better get your pen ready, I'm on the sofa for the replay...


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyhoo, Chedwyn Evans anyone?



> Ridsdale hopes Evans' Welsh heritage will see him snub a move to Scotland in favour of a return home.
> 
> He told the Daily Express: "Ched is a player we're keen on and I know Celtic have an interest in him as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Welsh1 (Jan 28, 2009)

he would be a cracking signing, the hoops will be tough to compete with tho what with champions league football.


----------



## badlands (Jan 28, 2009)

Are we mad?

Wigan offered 5 million for Ledley

plus

Koumas on loan to us for 18 months

plus

Wigan would pay his 27 grand a week wages

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/jan/28/wigan-stephen-hunt-joe-ledley-transfer-window


----------



## Welsh1 (Jan 28, 2009)

i dont think so, its a good offer and at 1st i was all for it. i would rather he stay to the end of the season at least as he's been immense since bein made captain


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd only want Koumas if he was playing by the side of Ledley. Not instead of Ledley.

We need an effective workhorse in the centre and Koumas isn't a workhorse. Moments of genious yes but consistant presence no. Rae is a workhorse but an ineffective one. Ledley is making him look good at the moment but if Ledley went he'd start looking rubbish again.

So what would we be left with? 
Rae / Koumas? That won't work. 
McFail / Koumas? We'd lose much of the essential forward momentum in our play.

From a business point of view it seems like a good offer. From a football point of view its not a good idea.
I don't think Koumas is the player he was when he left us either. Keeping him back then would have been good. Playing him now wouldn't.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2009)

badlands said:


> Thank christ you have a box in the new stadium. Thugs like you should be kept behind glass. (eating prawn sarnies)



You just made me spit tea all over Mrs27 laptop(mine broken)

I haven't got a box in the new stadium, and if I did would not be eating prawn sandwiches.

I have half a mind to sue for libel!


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2009)

2-0 up away at Coventry (CCFC v CCFC!) with five minutes to go.

City are looking *hot!*


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2009)

Whipped 'em 2-0. And look at those stats:

Coventry - *Cardiff*
48% 	*52%*
Shots on target
8 	*15*
Shots off target
3 	*12*
Corners
3 	*7*

4th place in the Championship? That'll do nicely.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 28, 2009)

editor said:


> 4th place in the Championship? That'll do nicely.



With a game in hand don't forget.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 28, 2009)

editor said:


> Whipped 'em 2-0. And look at those stats:
> 
> Coventry - *Cardiff*
> 48% 	*52%*
> ...



Whoop whoop!


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2009)

For the first time in my life,

(even when we were loads of points clear the season before last I didn't believe)

I am starting to breath the air in 

and it's starting to smell of the premiership.

We mullered them tonight with a team that is physically shattered. And it could have been 5 or 6 nil.

Sometimes, life is sweet.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2009)

Marius said:


> With a game in hand don't forget.



this fact makes me happy and chuckle now and again, specially when looking at the table


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Whipped 'em 2-0. And look at those stats:
> 
> Coventry - *Cardiff*
> 48% 	*52%*
> ...



cracking game of football but the number of golden opportunities we missed was frustrating, side net, top net, over the net, anywhere but in the net. Sooner or later these misses are going to cost us. At least we are shooting at the net though.....  sooner or later we are going to score three in one game!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 29, 2009)

Got my Arse ticket. 

Ticket master are being cunts. They are selling most expensive tickets first and won't release 2nd most expensive untill they are sold and so on and so on. So if you wanted the cheapest tickets you'll have to time it just right and risk missing out alltogether if you hang on too long.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 29, 2009)

Marius said:


> Got my Arse ticket.
> 
> Ticket master are being cunts. They are selling most expensive tickets first and won't release 2nd most expensive untill they are sold and so on and so on. So if you wanted the cheapest tickets you'll have to time it just right and risk missing out alltogether if you hang on too long.



I just got 3 £38 ones through the automated system and they were offering the cheapest ones thru that an all. Did you speak to an operator?


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2009)

A new signing.

http://www.pieandbovril.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=100200

Maybe Ched ain't coming.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2009)

Marius said:


> Got my Arse ticket.
> 
> Ticket master are being cunts. They are selling most expensive tickets first and won't release 2nd most expensive untill they are sold and so on and so on. So if you wanted the cheapest tickets you'll have to time it just right and risk missing out alltogether if you hang on too long.



I rang and said i wanted cheapest tickets and they said fine!

My first attempt was using automated system, which also was allowing me to go for cheapest, but needed a post code to go with all of the fan numbers so i came unstuck.... if you go down that route, make sure you have all you need.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 29, 2009)

My mate got them. I think he spoke to an operator as he said they checked all the database info. 

Praps it was cause we wanted 6 together. 

Or maybe be is twlling porkies as he wanted best seats.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone got the address for Cardiff city training ground? mate is an agent and is on his way without the address.....derrrr.....know who a new signing is though


----------



## Gromit (Jan 29, 2009)

It's known as the Vale of Glamorgan Training ground. Something to do with the Vale of Glamorgan Resort Hotel place I think. 

Can't he just phone the club switchboard and ask them?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

Marius said:


> It's known as the Vale of Glamorgan Training ground. Something to do with the Vale of Glamorgan Resort Hotel place I think.
> 
> Can't he just phone the club switchboard and ask them?



yeah told him to do that....you'd think you'd leave the house with the info would you not


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Anyone got the address for Cardiff city training ground? mate is an agent and is on his way without the address.....derrrr.....know who a new signing is though



Who's he an agent for?


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

badlands said:


> Who's he an agent for?



A few people...though my lips are sealed think it is going ahead should hear in a couple of days....


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> A few people...though my lips are sealed think it is going ahead should hear in a couple of days....



is he a decent signing? a surprising signing? A second coming maybe?

throw us a bone, I'm desperate for some news.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 29, 2009)

He has played for the arse...doubt you would have heard of him though....from what I know he could be quality, he could be a nightmare....


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> He has played for the arse...doubt you would have heard of him though....from what I know he could be quality, he could be a nightmare....



Blimey, is it Dennis Bergcamp



or is it one of Bothroyd's pals from old?

thanks for the heads up



I'm off to do some detective work


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like just about anyone can buy arsenal tickets now, i think they are panicing about getting shot of 9,000 tickets

home end is sold out.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2009)

also in town next tuesday......

Tuesday, 3 February 2009

Arsenal v *Cardiff*, R4R, 19:45 

QPR v *Swansea*, 20:00 

Leyton Orient v *Leeds United*, 19:45 

*Millwall *v Colchester, 19:45 

Cardiff to Paddington will be an interesting train journey to say the least, tubes might be a bit lively.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 29, 2009)

You missed:

Crystal Palace v *Birmingham*, 20:00

The wankers who tear up seats and throw them at marshals, hitting their own fans in the process.


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Looks like just about anyone can buy arsenal tickets now, i think they are panicing about getting shot of 9,000 tickets
> 
> home end is sold out.


Anyone got spares? I'm not on their poxy database so can't get a ticket.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Anyone got spares? I'm not on their poxy database so can't get a ticket.



if you have bought a ticket for a game at ninian park and paid over phone, or on tinterweb, using your card, you will be on the data base.


----------



## hektik (Jan 29, 2009)

alright boyos - anyone going to the match on tuesday want to meet up for a beer beforehand: i'm an arsenal fan mind you, so you'll have to promise not to be mean to me.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 29, 2009)

editor said:


> Anyone got spares? I'm not on their poxy database so can't get a ticket.




check your PMs


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> also in town next tuesday......
> 
> Tuesday, 3 February 2009
> 
> ...



 yowser!
earl's court tear up!?!


----------



## badlands (Jan 29, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> He has played for the arse...doubt you would have heard of him though....from what I know he could be quality, he could be a nightmare....



I've been sleuthing.

Did he play a few games in the first team? If so then I've narrowed it down to 6!

Can I have another clue? def, mid, forward?

Also, does your agent friend look like Ched Evans cos everyone and their dog reckons Ched was at the Vale today.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe this fella?  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/motherwell/7858094.stm

Not a huge signing but we need some competition up front.


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Maybe this fella?
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/motherwell/7858094.stm
> 
> Not a huge signing but we need some competition up front.



He's gone and got lost coming down here apparently. Didnt show for his medical.

DRINK said his agent friend was at the Vale today and he represents someone who has played for the arse.


----------



## DRINK? (Jan 30, 2009)

not the player on that link....it was all done and dusted last I heard though these things have a habit of going t*ts up...is a forward if he doesn't sign will tell you after the window closes though by then spect you won't care


oh and he has played for the first team at the arse


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> not the player on that link....it was all done and dusted last I heard though these things have a habit of going t*ts up...is a forward if he doesn't sign will tell you after the window closes though by then spect you won't care
> 
> 
> oh and he has played for the first team at the arse



.


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2009)

We're in for Tommy Smith, The Watford one not the old liverpool one.

1.6 million. Seems a bit excessive to me.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2009)

badlands said:


> He's gone and got lost coming down here apparently. Didnt show for his medical.
> 
> DRINK said his agent friend was at the Vale today and he represents someone who has played for the arse.



Bloody nutter. Derby or Cardiff, is there really a decision to make?


----------



## badlands (Jan 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> Bloody nutter. Derby or Cardiff, is there really a decision to make?



he's signed for Derby!

ah well, we got a good-un coming in tomorrow.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2009)

badlands said:


> he's signed for Derby!
> 
> ah well, we got a good-un coming in tomorrow.



Well if he does that he obviously has no ambition and isnt the sort of player we want at NP. That is the way that the Riddler and DJ look at every transfer I think. If they dont wanna sign, then they are the wrong player for us and no great loss!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2009)

The moment he turned his car around he wasn't signing for Cardiff. He had no choice in the matter after that cause DJ has been messed around too much in the past and doesn't accept that behaviour any more.

DJ has this theory that if they are more concerned about who is going to offer them the most money they won't give 100% effort to the club when they do arrive. He may be right.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2009)

If stories about him having a girlfriend in uni at Nottingham are true though that might be why he chose Derby. They only half an hour away from each other then.

Muppet if he did choose a club looking to be relegated for a reason like that. Or praps he is scared he ain't good enough for the championship?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe it was the lure of palying with world class players like Lily Savage!


----------



## rhod (Jan 31, 2009)

Quincy just announced he's signed to Cardiff on Soccer AM  - much to the presenters' surprise!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2009)

rhod said:


> Quincy just announced he's signed to Cardiff on Soccer AM  - much to the presenters' surprise!



Ali gotta play the Medical Examiner them tune when they run out next!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> Maybe it was the lure of palying with world class players like Lily Savage!




Everyone hates Sav until he signs for you


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2009)

Gooner tickets available to anyone, data base or not, from ground on monday


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Everyone hates Sav until he signs for you



Dont get me wrong I think he's a great committed player who always gives 100%, just a cunt of a human being!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> Ali gotta play the Medical Examiner them tune when they run out next!



ali can be contacted here if you want to suggest it


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2009)

> * 					Owusu-Abeyie seals Cardiff move 				*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope he's not coming in while Ledley exits....


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2009)

Messi versus Quincy

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=O-sEwk56M-w&feature=related


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 31, 2009)

And it's Cardiff City, Cardiff City FC, we're the greatest team in Cardiff, the world has ever seen!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2009)

worra result!
preston and sheffield drawing at 0 - 0 is handy too!


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2009)

1	Wolverhampton	30	11	2	2	32	14	8	3	4	28	23	23	62
2	Reading	30	12	2	1	37	8	5	5	5	21	18	32	58
3	Birmingham	29	10	2	3	20	12	6	5	3	16	14	10	55
4	Cardiff	29	9	3	2	23	11	4	9	2	18	15	15	51
5	Sheff Utd	30	7	4	4	21	14	6	5	4	19	12	14	48
6	Preston	30	11	1	3	23	13	3	5	7	19	25	4	48
7	QPR	30	9	4	2	21	12	3	6	6	10	15	4	46
8	Burnley	30	8	4	3	23	16	5	3	7	20	27	0	46
9	Swansea	30	6	8	1	28	15	4	7	4	15	18	10	45
10	Ipswich	30	5	6	4	20	14	6	4	5	22	17	11	43

Seven points off automatic with a game in hand.

five points clear of seventh with a game in hand.

Believe!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jan 31, 2009)

badlands said:


> 1	Wolverhampton	30	11	2	2	32	14	8	3	4	28	23	23	62
> 2	Reading	30	12	2	1	37	8	5	5	5	21	18	32	58
> 3	Birmingham	29	10	2	3	20	12	6	5	3	16	14	10	55
> 4	Cardiff	29	9	3	2	23	11	4	9	2	18	15	15	51
> ...





I believe!


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2009)

We're looking* fucking great!*


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2009)

Gawd that ref was awful today. Should have been 3-0 with the pen he din't give. 

Gabour never deserved that yellow considering how many warnings Nots had been given up to that point and he had't been spoken to the once. Then Nots commit an even worse foul 2 mins later and he doesn't even speak to the Nots player.

The only reason Nottingham received 2 yellows in the end was thanks to the linesman insisting on it cause he himself knew the ref was crap. Well done that man.

Now all we need is for Birmingham to lose tonight to help with the  gap. Wolves won but Reading drew


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2009)

Dave Jones on radio wales earlier said we're signing a foreign striker on monday.

Any ideas?

Kenny Cooper?

Ched plays in a foreign land.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 31, 2009)

badlands said:


> Dave Jones on radio wales earlier said we're signing a foreign striker on monday.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...




I still think we might be after Cooper!

Today was a joke. 

On the subject of the pen, and I may look foolish when we see it on The Championship tomorrow, but my initail thoughts are:

Ledley pulled the trigger and the Forest player took his leg.
It was a tackle from behind at the very least.
If the Forest player got a touch on the ball how come we didnt have possession from the throw in?


A win is a win tho and automatic promo is looking better everyday!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2009)

brum draw too!


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2009)

1927 said:


> I still think we might be after Cooper!
> 
> Today was a joke.
> 
> ...



here's a snippet from the US about Super Kenny

"Cooper is preparing to head into the final year of his current contract and negotations over a new deal with FC Dallas have stalled, sources with knowledge of the talks told SBI on Thursday. With Cooper seeking designated player money, and FC Dallas offering in the $325K to $375K range, look for MLS to do it's best to sell Cooper in January in order to avoid losing him for nothing after the 2009 season."

Interesting.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 1, 2009)

Forest were hard to break down and constantly fouled so it was a good three points. Bothroyd's goal was class. Ref was shite and like Marius said the linesman started calling most of the decisions in the end.

Nearly 19000 attendance - "You're only here for the Forest" made me smile. Less than half as many Forest fans as Arsenal fans last week - and more than twice as much noise.

If City don't make the play offs this season now I will be shocked and gutted. If this form continues then second isn't out of the question.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 1, 2009)

If anyone who hadnt gone to the game just watched The Championship on ITV they will have no idea what the game was like. None of the ridiculous tackles from Forest or the outrageous penalty not given!!! This is a prime xample why we need the BBC cos MOTD pisses on The Championship.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 1, 2009)

Fap, fap, fap...



> Peter Ridsdale admits he is in talks with three different clubs as Cardiff City bid to sign a striker permanently before the transfer window closes.
> 
> But the Bluebirds chairman would not comment if the Championship high-fliers are trying to re-sign Sunderland striker Michael Chopra.
> 
> Cardiff are also linked with young Manchester City forward Ched Evans



Link

Nothing about Cooper, unfortunately. I wonder who the lucky boy will be?

Should be an interesting 36 hours.


----------



## tommers (Feb 1, 2009)

mirror are saying west ham are going to bid £8million for ledley....

can't see it myself.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 1, 2009)

I think vast ammounts of alcohol on all buses to london will be order of the day on Tuesday...... we can melt the snow (turning it yellow first)


----------



## pauld (Feb 1, 2009)

*urban75 Cardiff/Forest match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-forest-0809.html

Fill yer boots.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2009)

Good report fella!


----------



## pauld (Feb 1, 2009)

editor said:


> Good report fella!



cheers ed - are you ticketed up for Tuesday, TVB was asking...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 1, 2009)

pauld said:


> cheers ed - are you ticketed up for Tuesday, *TVB *was asking...



Is this some cross message board referencing going on here?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still ticketless in gaza  

I'm wondering if the snow won't cause a postponement....


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 1, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm still ticketless in gaza
> 
> I'm wondering if the snow won't cause a postponement....



This guy's got a spare one...


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya Dread has Matt (and/or his info) sorted you now? I have to say that it looks to me (judging by the state of my front garden) that the game may be off if it snows any more!

See you down there if you're sorted, I hope you are


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 2, 2009)

Postponed.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Postponed.


 
Postponement has its own thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=278879


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

Sbragia's had a change of heart by the look of it.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/sunderland/7864662.stm

Is the Fletcher thing a smokescreen?


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 2, 2009)

Marius said:


> Postponement has its own thread:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=278879



Yeah but i wrote postponed first!


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> Is the Fletcher thing a smokescreen?


 I hope so.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 2, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Yeah but i wrote postponed first!


 
Wasn't critising. Just a helpful redirect for those wishing to discuss further.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 2, 2009)

Marius said:


> Wasn't critising. Just a helpful redirect for those wishing to discuss further.



I know, just kidding!


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2009)

Got my Arsenal tickets! The game is now on Mon 16th.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

Been announced that the Brizzle shitty gamke is now on a sunday for tv, which means that if the Swans game, as is likely, is moved for tv, we only have 2 saturday games left at NP. Donny and the last ever game against Ipswich.

Mrs 27 will be happy tho cos I wont have an excuse not to take her and little27 out on saturday afternoons!!


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

We ain't signing anyone are we?


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

oh hang on!!

sky sports just said chops is moving.

twunt didnt say where tho!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> oh hang on!!
> 
> sky sports just said chops is moving.
> 
> twunt didnt say where tho!



Bugger was just about to post that, but was trying to feed OJ at same time!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 2, 2009)

Deadline swooshes past.

Window slams shut.


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

HE'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/default.stm


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Deadline swooshes past.
> 
> Window slams shut.



Hardly a slam as they have allowed an extension, so its still ajar, caught up on the dead wasps stuck in between the frame and window!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

Chopra confirmed Bluebird!!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe all the doubters will shut the fuck up now!

DJ and the Riddler should be patted on the back, they splashed the cash and gave the fans what they wanted. We resigned one of the cult heroes of NP and held onto the crown jewels.

Well done guys now lets go get second place, I think that the sleeping giant, if not awake, may well be stirring.

I can smell it now, I can smell it!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2009)

"What's that coming over the hill..."


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

Is Chops cup-tied?


----------



## Biffo (Feb 2, 2009)

Wahey! Welcome back Chops! Again!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

This is gonna cause some bloody selection problems.

McCormack, Chops, Bothroyd, Quincy all competing for places, and that's forgetting Eddie

I'm really excited now, not so much by the signings and the fact we haven't let players go, but by the statement of intent we have made. The players already believed we could go up automatically, I think the club now believe!

What a great time to be a Cardiff City supporter.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> Is Chops cup-tied?



No. I belive he sat on the bench for Sunderland in the fourth round but didnt get on the field, will check!

eta: didnt get on the field in 3rd or 4th round!!

*Bollox. Just checked another site and they have him in starting line up*


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

1927 said:


> No. I belive he sat on the bench for Sunderland in the fourth round but didnt get on the field, will check!



Check Quincy as well!!

Is OJ doing the ayatollah yet?

Little Miss Badlands is.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> Check Quincy as well!!
> 
> Is OJ doing the ayatollah yet?
> 
> Little Miss Badlands is.



Quincy had surely finished at Brum before the cup started!

OJ isnt doing it yet, and the bloody Jack in the Cayo has been trying to get him to learn the swim away and shout Jack Army!!


----------



## badlands (Feb 2, 2009)

1927 said:


> Quincy had surely finished at Brum before the cup started!
> 
> OJ isnt doing it yet, and the bloody Jack in the Cayo has been trying to get him to learn the swim away and shout Jack Army!!



Little Miss Badlands just cries with pity when she sees him.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 2, 2009)

Heh-he.

55 seconds to spare.

It's a very tasty front line now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 2, 2009)

by the time we eventually play this bloody Arsenal game they will have made the draw for next round... City in hat for quater final again!


----------



## badlands (Feb 3, 2009)

Chopra deal permanent!

Cost 3 million.

http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=430716


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 3, 2009)

Routlidge gone..... bad news.

It comes to something though that his departure is the only bad news we have had in months. New players in and none out, never thought that would happen.... and we are fourth before some of the new players have put thier boots on!

as the song goes.....
"he plays on the left,
he plays on the right,
that boy chris burke
makes routlidge look shite!"


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> makes routlidge look shite!"



Nice song but factually inaccurate. Burke is a good player but Routlidge's pace embarrassed the shit out of championship defences.

The fact he signed for another club doesn't alter the fact that he was a bloody good player.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2009)

So £3mil for Chops. Isn't that some sort of record or have we paid over £3mil for someone before?

We sold him for £3.5mil didn't we? Do we get any sell on clause money from Sunderland?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 3, 2009)

Marius said:


> Nice song but factually inaccurate. Burke is a good player but Routlidge's pace embarrassed the shit out of championship defences.
> 
> The fact he signed for another club doesn't alter the fact that he was a bloody good player.




Since when have facts got in the way of a good terrace chant?  hearing this in coventry made me smile almost as much as the goals

i suspect there might not have been so much animosity were it not for the manner of his leaving


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got a feast of City coming up: Charlton away this weekend and Arsenal away the week after.

So who's going to those games?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 3, 2009)

now we have to think of a song for Quincy Owusu-Abeyie


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I've got a feast of City coming up: Charlton away this weekend and Arsenal away the week after.
> 
> So who's going to those games?



with my little pick and shovel


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> now we have to think of a song for Quincy Owusu-Abeyie



Like I said before we should just sing the them tune, or La la la it, iyswim!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PXf4tV_aeDc


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 3, 2009)

Are we going to face a bit of fixture congestion? The Watford game was moved back for the Aresnal game tonight, now the QPR game will also have to be moved...? Or have I got that completely wrong?


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 3, 2009)

editor said:


> I've got a feast of City coming up: Charlton away this weekend and Arsenal away the week after.
> 
> So who's going to those games?



Was gonna go to The Valley, but i'm all credit crunched out. Off to the Arsenal match with Onket tho!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm going to both.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 3, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Are we going to face a bit of fixture congestion? The Watford game was moved back for the Aresnal game tonight, now the QPR game will also have to be moved...? Or have I got that completely wrong?



Derby was due to be on 18th as well, surely that will change again?


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> Like I said before we should just sing the them tune, or La la la it, iyswim!
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=PXf4tV_aeDc




My thoughts exactly! 

Alan Partridge Pitch: 
"Quincy FA. In which Cardiff City's dynamic new signing Quincy Owusu-Abeyie solves low-level crimes committed in and around the dressing rooms of the football league championship. Episode 1, Dele Adebola loses his shinpads... "


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> Alan Partridge Pitch:
> "Quincy FA. In which Cardiff City's dynamic new signing Quincy Owusu-Abeyie solves low-level crimes committed in and around the dressing rooms of the football league championship. Episode 1, Dele Adebola loses his shinpads... "



Off Topic I know, but the police forces in the US must be shit.

You have Quincy, a medical examiner who manages to find murders round every corner.
Diagnosis Murder where Dick van Dyke, a surgeon, manage to solve all the local crimes.
Murder She Wrote, where a geriatric novellist, solves crimes which the police cant even manage to recognise as crimes half the time. That little sleepy fishing village where she lives has that much crime it makes the Bronx look like a nice place to live!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2009)

Shit Shit Shit.

Just seen some really bad news for us guys............................... DJ has been shortlisted for manager of the month, this must not happen!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> Shit Shit Shit.
> 
> Just seen some really bad news for us guys............................... DJ has been shortlisted for manager of the month, this must not happen!



Kiss of death


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> Shit Shit Shit.
> 
> Just seen some really bad news for us guys............................... DJ has been shortlisted for manager of the month, this must not happen!



Rodriguez Martini also on short list


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Rodriguez Martini also on short list



yeah, give it to him, he deserves it more.

As long as they still play like Gods when they play anyone who might beat us to the top!!


----------



## badlands (Feb 3, 2009)

Next home game the 3rd of March!!!


Saturday Feb 7th, Charlton away 3:00pm.
Monday Feb 16th, Arsenal away, 7:45pm. Live on Setanta
Sunday Feb 22nd, Wolves away, 1:00pm.
Saturday 28th Feb, Southampton away, ko 3:00pm.
Tuesday 3rd March, Barnsley home, ko 7:45pm.
Saturday 7th March, Doncaster Rovers home, 3:00pm.
Tuesday 10th March, Norwich City away, 7:45pm.
Sunday 15th March, Bristol City away, 1:15pm. Live on Sky.
Wednesday 18th March, Watford home, 7:45pm.
Sunday 22nd March, Sheffield Utd home, 3:00pm.

We still have to arrange the Q.P.R. and Derby home games.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2009)

so i can rock up to any of the home games and just get a ticket at the gate? early like? or can i pop down there in advance?  
ta

only time i been, a poster here sorted me out


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 4, 2009)

ddraig said:


> so i can rock up to any of the home games and just get a ticket at the gate? early like? or can i pop down there in advance?
> ta
> 
> only time i been, a poster here sorted me out



Can't comment on other parts of the ground but you can pay cash at a little booth next to the grange end turnstiles, then walk up to turnstiles.

You can pay over the phone right up till the day before a game and collect tickets from a special collection point (a shed) in the car park.

You might want to consider the latter option as your name then appears on the database as having bought a ticket, which can prove handy for the big games that have qualification bars for tickets; i have a mate that has not missed a game all season but did not qualify for Arsenal becasue he always pays cash.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 4, 2009)

Fowler gone to Australia!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 4, 2009)

Footballng wise it's a embarrising step down. 

Living abroad wise. It's a great way to get someone else to rush through all the paperwork and enjoy OZ for two years. 

I should probably offer my services to that club and sneak abroad for two years. I'm likely to be as good as any of that squad.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 4, 2009)

Good to see Thommo getting a brace against West Brom to send Burnley into the 5th round. 

Check out this quote from a bitter West Brom fan on the bbc site.



> *I don't exactly feel happy that we lost, but somehow I'm glad we're out of the FA Cup. We'd only have lost to Arsenal anyway*


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2009)

Martinez wins manager of the month!!!!

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2009)

Phew!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2009)

ta Clint


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2009)

Charlton Pitch being inspected tommorrow. 
If this one get canceled too we may need an extra month on the end of the season just for Cardiff.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2009)

badlands said:


> Martinez wins manager of the month!!!!



Well done, never has amanager deserved it more!!

To be fair he did actually do better than Martinez in January.

Wlsh teams are


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dave Jones has won the award just once this season,in October.

Cardiff City have lost only 4 league games all season, 3 in November a month in which we won only once!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> Charlton Pitch being inspected tommorrow.
> If this one get canceled too we may need an extra month on the end of the season just for Cardiff.


I'll be well pissed off if it's cancelled....


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2009)

Gabor Gyepes supposed to be out for 3 weeks cause of injury. Purse likely to get a chance to win his place back.

Gabor however is saying that he'll be doing his best to be in shape for the Arsenal match. Wishful thinking? I hope not. But then neither do i want him coming back too soon and hurting himself.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> Gabor Gyepes supposed to be out for 3 weeks cause of injury. Purse likely to get a chance to win his place back.
> 
> Gabor however is saying that he'll be doing his best to be in shape for the Arsenal match. Wishful thinking? I hope not. But then neither do i want him coming back too soon and hurting himself.



That's what's so good about the club right now, the dressing room is so tight, the players just want to play football for each other and dont want to miss a thing!


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't know if everyone has seen this.


It's Quincy playing for Spartak.

I thought Routledge was quick. Quincy makes him look sluggish. 

This guy could be the quickest footballer I've ever seen.

I've got goosebumps.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuck, he's a bit nippy!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow he powered past that one player.

So the only question is now... Parry or Burke getting the bullet? Looks like a leftie so bye bye Parry.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shit, he's gonna cut championship defences to shreds. Hope he plays against QPR and that no mark...whatshisname?


----------



## badlands (Feb 5, 2009)

Its great that DJ and the riddler are getting praise at the moment but there's one man who seems to be forgotten.

And that is Terry Burton.

(Wasn't he tapped up recently by a certain premiership club?)

Never underestimate the power of the right hand man.

Chelsea have been ropey ever since Clarke left.

I raise a glass and give heart felt thanks to our forgotten man.


----------



## badlands (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1547737,00.htmlcharlton off


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 6, 2009)

Crikey we're gonna have a backlog.


----------



## badlands (Feb 6, 2009)

by the time we play wolves two weeks on sunday 
(games played)

Wolves, 33
Reading, 33
Birmingham, 33
Sheff Utd, 33
CARDIFF,	 29
Preston,	34
QPR, 32
Burnley, 34
Swansea, 33
Bristol City,	34
Ipswich, 34
Palace, 32


----------



## Gromit (Feb 6, 2009)

This is starting to get very silly.

One week of snow and our fixtures go utterly pear shaped.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2009)

Well pissed off.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 6, 2009)

all very odd. 

ref says three inches of snow on pitch... why was it not covered?

Charlton fans say ....



> "the pitch was covered so no actual snow on the pitch. Club said yesterday the pitch was fine. So what has happened since ? Nothing. The anticipated 3 hours of snow never materialised and if anything the situation regarding surrounding areas has improved significantly too. This stinks imo. Cardiff team should have travelled yesterday as they knew there were potential travel concerns. I'm amazed people are happy it's off. When it's scheduled for a Tuesday sometime in April when we are already down the Club will lose out significantly in revenue and we will all moan about having to dash home from work to get there, less drinking time in pub etc etc. I'm personally gutted."


 taken from charlton board

Vince alm is a bit would up... from MMs board.. 


> Vince alm wrote "I've just email the football league to ask them to investigate how the pitch was left in such a state considering they were a premiership side not so long ago? They are the only club in London to have a pitch inspection, I've spoken to Arsenal today and they can't believe it's called off. They have some key injuries and are struggling makes it even more suspicious!
> 
> I am still planning on driving up tomorrow if i can't get somebody from London to take some photographs for me to push this all the way.
> 
> I urge all to bombard the Football League with complaints, this will now put us at a disadvantage with to many games to play, remember last season with the FA cup we fell apart when the games came thick and fast!"


----------



## jcsd (Feb 6, 2009)

Seems academic given that South Wales is cut-off from England due to snow


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Seems academic given that South Wales is cut-off from England due to snow



Er, I dont think so.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 7, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Seems academic given that South Wales is cut-off from England due to snow



That couldn't have been me clubing in the west end last night. I must have been an illusion. 

I came to London despite the game being called off. Took me an extra hour but otherwise had no problem.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2009)

Marius said:


> That couldn't have been me clubing in the west end last night. I must have been an illusion.
> 
> I came to London despite the game being called off. Took me an extra hour but otherwise had no problem.



You'll never ban, a city fan!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2009)

Marius said:


> I came to London despite the game being called off. Took me an extra hour but otherwise had no problem.


My nephew did the same. Go the train straight down, dim problem.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 7, 2009)

editor said:


> My nephew did the same. Go the train straight down, dim problem.



I have a mate that travelled up on monday ready for arsenal and had a ticket booked to come back after charlton.... great plans of mice and men and all that. 

No doubt the dub vinyl specialists of london have done good business.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2009)

*at a loose end now


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2009)

at least Wednesday are beating Utd up in Sheffield atm!  2-1 to weds with less than 10mins to go


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2009)

up to 4th ad we haven't even played


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 7, 2009)

A fantastic weekend for us.

Wolves lose, Birmingham and Reading both draw.

If, and it's a big if, we win our games in hand we'll go above Birmingham.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> A fantastic weekend for us.
> 
> Wolves lose, Birmingham and Reading both draw.
> 
> If, and it's a big if, we win our games in hand we'll go above Birmingham.



Tried to get a bet on this morning at 12-1 to win the championship, but my wifi is very iffy, I knew it had to be done before todays games, and how right i was. Got in with new router log on and can only get 7-1!!!

I was down Asda earlier at Leckwith and I tell ya that the new stadium smells of the Premiership, we're going up in style as champs!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just checked out the table and the highest placed team to win today was the jacks, its quite remarkable that we're not playing at the mo and yet nobody is picking up the baton and having a go. I dont think anyone else wants to win this league!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 7, 2009)

It's not quite time to spark up the Monte Cristo yet, but we're realistic contenders if we can win those 2 games.

We've got the team to pull this off now too.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2009)

Great set of results for City today. Destiny is surely calling!


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## rapattaque (Feb 7, 2009)

ddraig said:


> up to 4th ad we haven't even played



It's too easy!


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> Tried to get a bet on this morning at 12-1 to win the championship, but my wifi is very iffy, I knew it had to be done before todays games, and how right i was. Got in with new router log on and can only get 7-1!!!
> 
> I was down Asda earlier at Leckwith and I tell ya that the new stadium smells of the Premiership, we're going up in style as champs!



You can get 9/1 with Skybet...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> You can get 9/1 with Skybet...



I've got a free bet from Betfair tho! Back out to 9s tho so not all lost yet. Might lump on at 9s hope we win a couple and then lay it. Win either way happy days


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> I've got a free bet from Betfair tho! Back out to 9s tho so not all lost yet. Might lump on at 9s hope we win a couple and then lay it. Win either way happy days



I've got my eyes on a 1800/1, Cardiff City to win the Championship and FA Cup double


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> I've got my eyes on a 1800/1, Cardiff City to win the Championship and FA Cup double



A mate of mine got £50 at huge odds on a City v jacks play off final!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> A mate of mine got £50 at huge odds on a City v jacks play off final!



My idea of a nightmare senario. 90 mins of utter stress hopefully followed by joyous bragging rights. The alternative is to horifying to contemplate.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 7, 2009)

Marius said:


> My idea of a nightmare senario. 90 mins of utter stress hopefully followed by joyous bragging rights. The alternative is to horifying to contemplate.



One hell of a bubble trip!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

Marius said:


> My idea of a nightmare senario. 90 mins of utter stress hopefully followed by joyous bragging rights. The alternative is to horifying to contemplate.



I can't even imagine how stressful that would be, but dont forget this is Cardiff you are talking about so if it did happen we'd probably be put thru the agony of extra time and pens!! The sickness rate in Cardiff would go thru the roof if we lost, I honestky can't think how I could ever watch a game again if that happened and we lost. I know for a fact I would have to find another pub to drink in as The Cayo would be a no go zone for the rest of time(Jack landlord)


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> One hell of a bubble trip!



I reckon there are probably high ranking police officers in London and South wales already having sleepless nights about the possibility.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2009)

they should have the whole thing on skycops


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2009)

I used to worry everytime a PL manager got sacked. Now I dont think we have to worry, can't see DJ leaving for Pompey, Chelsea wont want him, but if Zola goes to Chelksi then we may have a problem.


----------



## badlands (Feb 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> I used to worry everytime a PL manager got sacked. Now I dont think we have to worry, can't see DJ leaving for Pompey, Chelsea wont want him, but if Zola goes to Chelksi then we may have a problem.



I'd be more worried if Moyes went to Chelsea


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2009)

badlands said:


> I'd be more worried if Moyes went to Chelsea



Not going to happen.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> I used to worry everytime a PL manager got sacked. Now I dont think we have to worry, can't see DJ leaving for Pompey, Chelsea wont want him, but if Zola goes to Chelksi then we may have a problem.



could be good for us, Rodriguez Martini from down the road could end up going to pompy!


----------



## badlands (Feb 9, 2009)

odds for Portsmouth new boss

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/portsmouth-specials/next-permanent-manager

Manuel is 25/1

DJ 33/1


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave Jones would be _insane_ to go to Portsmouth.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2009)

Encks out for 8 weeks so city sign keeper.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1551474,00.html


----------



## Gromit (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm so has DJ lost faith in Tim Heaton for some reason? I thought he was doing well before


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2009)

Marius said:


> Hmmm so has DJ lost faith in Tim Heaton for some reason? I thought he was doing well before



But who would he have on the bench for the next two months?

Ledley player of the month by the way! http://www.football-league.co.uk/page/ChampionshipPlayeroftheMonth/0,,10794~1551426,00.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> Encks out for 8 weeks so city sign keeper.
> 
> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~1551474,00.html




Played for the Jacks last year


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Played for the Jacks last year



They wanted to keep him til end of season evidently. My heart weeps.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 13, 2009)

This gooners game has been so long coming I am finding it hard to get excited about it now. No doubt things will change as we chug over the big bridge into bandit country


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> This gooners game has been so long coming I am finding it hard to get excited about it now. No doubt things will change as we chug over the big bridge into bandit country



Somebody posted on the ccmb "Does anyone remember when Cardiff used to play football?"


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> Somebody posted on the ccmb "Does anyone remember when Cardiff used to play football?"


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wolves!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 15, 2009)

cheeky wenger


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2009)

> Perhaps the Frenchman’s frustration stems from the fact that his side have yet to run out at the new Wembley – whereas the Bluebirds have already played there twice.


LOL!


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 15, 2009)

Where's good for the drinking tomorrow then?!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2009)

I didn't want us to win tmrw, but fuck it, lets go amd spoil their fun. Gonna cancel my holidays in July as I feel we may still be trying to complete our season!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 15, 2009)

So, Sheff Utd or Hull in the quarter finals.

Opening up nicely.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2009)

BBC Sport said:
			
		

> FA Cup sixth-round draw (1830 GMT):
> 
> Blackburn Rovers or Coventry City v Chelsea
> 
> ...



Dont suppoose Burnley will be too happy about that draw!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2009)

Come on City!!!!!


----------



## Biffo (Feb 16, 2009)

McCormack and a 1-0 win. 80/1. 'Ave it 

B-L-U-E-B-I-R-D-S !!!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 16, 2009)

I say City to win 1-0, Johnson scoring from corner first half.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 16, 2009)

Reliable stream here

C'mon Cardiff.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 16, 2009)

Lucky not to be 1-0 down.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2009)

Burke looking handy down the right. You have to ask questions about that linesman tho, if he cant call a ball from 6 feet looking straight down the line what chance calling an offside in the midddle of the park?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 16, 2009)

Bollocks.

It's been coming though.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2009)

The commentators love Eduardo don't they?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> The commentators love Eduardo don't they?



Why not,its a good story.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2009)

They've got a downer on city this lot of commentators. Everything we do is lucky.... they dont seem to be giving any account of the fact thatw e haven't played in 3 friggin weeks so might juts be a little rusty, apart from that there is the small matter of playing a top5 PL team!! ffs.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 16, 2009)

Phew!

Really should've been 3, and good night, with that flurry of shots just before the whistle.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2009)

Fucking hell. The City fans are in fantastic voice but it's going to take a miracle for us to get back in the game...

I quite like Emirates though - much better than Wembley.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2009)

Aneurin Bevan,Tom Jones,Richard Burton, Owain Glyndwr, Dylan Thomas, can you hear me,your boys took a hell of a beating ;-)


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just pleased we managed to get a decent team to play in a warm up match with the important stuff starting again on sunday after 4 weeks off.

Tonite's game was a must lose match, we lost, fine!


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 16, 2009)

Never mind..........we can pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and start all over again!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2009)

oh well! 
bit o practise init


----------



## badlands (Feb 16, 2009)

It's all about the premiership innit,
but, fuck me, that was one hell of a gutless performance.

We harried them down here all over the pitch. What were the tactics tonight? Let some fantastic players run at you from the halfway line. Don't challenge them they just might fall over. 

If it hadn't been for Heaton we would have been buried.

Quincy and Chopra will really freshen up the team. And it seems its needed.

Fwiw Parry had the worst game I have ever seen him play, disinterested and lethargic. 

Now its on to Wolves. A performance as clueless as this will be heartbreaking.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2009)

You could really see that City hadn't played for weeks. You could almost hear the players _creak_.

Still, the City fans were fantastic. "4-0, and you still don't sing...!"


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

The City fans were brilliant. How many supporters burst into a huge chorus of, "Let's all have a disco" at full time when their team's just been whupped 4-0?!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> The City fans were brilliant. How many supporters burst into a huge chorus of, "Let's all have a disco" at full time when their team's just been whupped 4-0?!



Makes me proud.  The boys just didn't look interested tonight, need to sharpen up before the Wolves game.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 17, 2009)

Swansea looked a million miles better than you boyos on what I've seen the past 3 days


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Swansea looked a million miles better than you boyos on what I've seen the past 3 days


Remind me: where are they in the league right now?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2009)

I blame the snow.

The boy were rusty from now having played for so long but as well as that they'd had too long to dwell upon going to the Emirates. I think they psyched themselves out before they even got there.

Add to that the fact that the larger pitch suits Arsenal's extra pace and fitness and it was always going to be a massive uphill struggle.

My only real concern is what will this have done to our player's confidence after the roll we were on.

Come on city, dust yourselves off and lets go to the prem!


----------



## durruti02 (Feb 17, 2009)

not a CCFC fan but would have liked to have seen them beat arsenal and so, (wearing welsh dragon socks and a red hat ( hey sneaky!) and hoping for a weekend double over the saes)  took up the offer of £30 seats in the home lower tier and what a shame though as apart from Burke, cardiff were poor .. and boothroyd was really poor .. but as always the ccfc fans were great 

 .. and my first (and will be last) time at the Emirates .. really hated it .. souless, plastic and concrete .. horrible .. all the blokes i was with, who have been going to the arsenal since the 6ts/7ts, don't like it and say there is only any atmosphere against tottenham .. all seaters are the death of atmosphere, for home fans at least


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, that was the biggest police presence at the Emirates since it opened, but I didn’t see any trouble. Although I agree that the Cardiff fans were in good voice, its not entirely soulless at the Emirates. My section stand and sing throughout the game, so match days are always ace for me.  I do sometimes look at the quiet masses and wonder just why they pay their money.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw some sections standing. We heard some singing but not a huge amount.

I thought i saw some trouble kicking off but it was just police letting traffice through the main road a bit at a time.
Saw a potential flare up as some Arsenal fans started shouting abuse at a Cardiff fan.
Cardiff fan was like come on then before a huge copper moved this huge bloke along in a flash. Didn't nick him so good policing from what i saw. Aside from the fact the arsenal fans got away scot free thinking they were big n clever. I'd of liked the coppers to have shouted at them a bit too.


----------



## Onket (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> The City fans were brilliant. How many supporters burst into a huge chorus of, "Let's all have a disco" at full time when their team's just been whupped 4-0?!



Looks like we were just infront of where you were (for the 2nd half anyway).


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

Onket said:


> Looks like we were just infront of where you were (for the 2nd half anyway).


The boys near us weren't keen on their allocated seat allowance so they went walkabout  

What did you make of the experience?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2009)

Back to the important matter of th Championship.

Gotta laff aint ya, wurzels, Burnley and Jacks all losing!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2009)

Not surprisingly, the big game against the Jacks has been switched to  Sunday, 5 April with a 'crack o'dawn' 1100am kick-off.


----------



## christonabike (Feb 18, 2009)

11am, fucking hell


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2009)

christonabike said:


> 11am, fucking hell


If the cops had their way, they'd have probably made it a 5am kick off. 

The good news is that it means my Welsh mates will be able to make my birthday party in Brixton on the 3rd now


----------



## jackwellis (Feb 18, 2009)

Why support cardiff, when you can support the real ccfc? pusb


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2009)

editor said:


> Not surprisingly, the big game against the Jacks has been switched to  Sunday, 5 April with a 'crack o'dawn' 1100am kick-off.



So what does that make it, just 1 saturday game left at Ninian Park, or is it 2?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> So what does that make it, just 1 saturday game left at Ninian Park, or is it 2?



two me thinks, sat 7th march v doncaster, sat 25th April v ipswich.

i carry a fixture list around in my pocket, i think i will rip it up now, it bears no resemblence to reality anymore.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2009)

Our season may well be fucked anyway guys. appears that Tom Heaton is out for 6 weeks!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> Our season may well be fucked anyway guys. appears that Tom Heaton is out for 6 weeks!



we will have to find out how good this greek geezer is then!


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2009)

jackwellis said:


> Why support cardiff, when you can support the real ccfc? pusb


Sit down and behave, little trollboy.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2009)

editor said:


> The boys near us weren't keen on their allocated seat allowance so they went walkabout



Yeah, we were supposed to be in the top tier, but didn't fancy it.



editor said:


> What did you make of the experience?



Enjoyed it. More so than the Wembley semi I think, cos we were in that middle tier for that.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 19, 2009)

Wolves could be a bit quieter than usual with big restrictions on who can *buy tickets* for the home end.

They only have 7,000 odd season ticket holders, not sure how thier membership works but a guess a maximum of another 1,000 on top of that.

wont make too much difference, i am sure we can out sing them anyway.


----------



## pauld (Feb 19, 2009)

editor said:


> If the cops had their way, they'd have probably made it a 5am kick off.
> 
> The good news is that it means my Welsh mates will be able to make my birthday party in Brixton on the 3rd now



Mos Def! Was fearing an early morning stagger across town to get back for the Saturday early kick-off...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 21, 2009)

stuck for something to do on a saturday without city playing? .... 

*this lot* could do with a bit of support this afternoon


----------



## 1927 (Feb 21, 2009)

Well would you Adam and Eve it, another staurday without city playing and another staurday when we wont be nay worse off at the end of the day, everybody is losing. If we win tomorrow things are going to be looking very good, the top 6 in the CCC can'r buy a win at the moment!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> Well would you Adam and Eve it, another staurday without city playing and another staurday when we wont be nay worse off at the end of the day, everybody is losing. If we win tomorrow things are going to be looking very good, the top 6 in the CCC can'r buy a win at the moment!!



 but we have dropped to 8th!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 21, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> but we have dropped to 8th!



Did anyone above us go further away tho? No, so we aren't worse off!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

1927 said:


> Did anyone above us go further away tho? No, so we aren't worse off!



Indeed. Whilst we have a ridiculous 5 games in hand over some of the teams around us, we would go level on points with Wolves should we manage to win them all.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2009)

Come on CITY!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

is it on any telly today?
ta


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

fulham on sky 1


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2009)

Mick McCarthy is claiming that his team are in fact "underdogs" based on a load of waffle about form.

Yes, Mick. That works. The top of the table team playing at home _really are_ underdogs. Prick.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Wolves could be a bit quieter than usual with big restrictions on who can *buy tickets* for the home end.
> 
> They only have 7,000 odd season ticket holders, not sure how thier membership works but a guess a maximum of another 1,000 on top of that.
> 
> wont make too much difference, i am sure we can out sing them anyway.



Wolves shat on their own chips by creating a big fuss and a situation between the two clubs. They have increased policing costs and reduced attendance (us and them). Silly boys.

Myself and some mates do quite a few away trips a year. Wolves is one i'll never do.

a. Cause of the West Midland police who are out to get Cardiff for making them look like muppets.
b. I don't want that club to have my money in any way shape or form.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2009)

Bollocks.

Would have loved a win but i'll settle for a draw away from home now.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeeeeeeesss


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

1-1 Chops to the rescue.

I'm trying to find this on the Radio. Any help?


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 22, 2009)

Damn, Bothroyds picked up a knock.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/5livesportsextra/


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2009)

Whats that coming over the hill?

Parry on assist. I was kinda hoping Quincy might start instead of him but now not so worried.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/5livesportsextra/



Cheers


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Cheers



bbc radio Wales as well


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

and the live text commentary on bbc of course

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/live_text/default.stm?refresh


----------



## shakermaker88 (Feb 22, 2009)

Im confident about this 2nd half, 3-1 City i thinks


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 22, 2009)

Get in there!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

oooh
1-2


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 22, 2009)

Bloooobirds!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

Hooray!

2-1!


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2009)

Blooobirds!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2009)

I'll be honest. I wasn't expecting that. 
Come on city!


----------



## Balbi (Feb 22, 2009)

wtf?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

Bollocks.

That was never across the line

Not that I could see that via the radio.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2009)

Bollocks. Our fondness for conceding goals at the end of games has returned.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

own goal by keeper???


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

ddraig said:


> own goal by keeper???



Agent Konstantopoulos.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 22, 2009)

Would've took a Desmond before kick off, but it's always gutting when we seem to gift wrap points for other teams.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2009)

Shame we couldn't take home a win, but an away draw against the (guffaw) "underdogs" of league leaders Wolves ain't bad at all.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2009)

Not the most auspicious of starts for the new boy. 

A draw away to the top of the table is still a good result.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 22, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Would've took a Desmond before kick off, but it's always gutting when we seem to gift wrap points for other teams.



TuTu groan


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Shame we couldn't take home a win, but an away draw against the (guffaw) "underdogs" of league leaders Wolves ain't bad at all.



Would've definately taken 2-2 at kick-off. Now lets turn over QPR on Wednesday.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2009)

robbed!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 22, 2009)

Marius said:


> Not the most auspicious of starts for the new boy.
> 
> A draw away to the top of the table is still a good result.



It was a massive cock up, but fair play he made a few good saves in the first half.... nothing for him to worry about really in second half, if he had not scored for them, they were never going to do it themselves!


----------



## Biffo (Feb 22, 2009)

Gutted and yet it's a good result too. A few wins required from these games in hand now though.


----------



## badlands (Feb 22, 2009)

Mick admits its a four horse race. 

"McCarthy was keen to stress that although the tension was building at Molineux as the race for promotion hots up, it is no different anywhere else.

"It's never easy, there's frustrations all around the league, it's no different here," he added.

"Dave (Jones) has got it down there, Steve Coppell's got it down there at Reading and Alex McLeish has got it at Birmingham.

"There's two scenarios here. It's an anagram isn't it? If I get promoted I'm a god and if we don't I'm a dog."

woof woof


----------



## 1927 (Feb 23, 2009)

Badlands you misquoted McCarthy there, I saw him being interviewed and he was talking about everybody having a bit of a bad spell and he said, quoted in full.



			
				Cock McCarthy said:
			
		

> It's never easy - there's frustrations all around the league and it's no different here.
> 
> *Dave Jones has got it down there (at Cardiff**),* Steve Coppell's got it down there at Reading and Alex McLeish has got it at Birmingham.



Now Mick, you may have had a bit of a shit spell, so have Brum and Reading. Sorry to disappoint you, but the Bluebird wagon still has all four wheels on and continues to roll along to a Premier league near you soon!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2009)

goals from sunday *here*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2009)

QPR tomorrow. I'm predicting a far from warm reception for Routledge. No complaints from me but I know others are bitter. 

I hope Quincy makes it on. I want to see what he's got.


----------



## badlands (Feb 24, 2009)

Marius said:


> QPR tomorrow. I'm predicting a far from warm reception for Burke. No complaints from me but I know others are bitter.
> 
> I hope Quincy makes it on. I want to see what he's got.



Routledge?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2009)

That's the chap.


----------



## badlands (Feb 24, 2009)

Jay out according to BBC.

Should mean a start for Quincy.



But then again, who can second guess DJ.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2009)

the supporters club will be having a bucket collection outside ninian park tomorrow for merthyr tydfil fc (_that is chuck money in a bucket, not actually collecting buckets_)


----------



## badlands (Feb 25, 2009)

Purse is playing.



Quincy on bench.



No keeper on bench either.



C'mon bloooooooooooooobiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrds


----------



## badlands (Feb 25, 2009)

just like to add,

I've got a bad feeling about tonight.


----------



## Biffo (Feb 25, 2009)

What a fucking shite game. Good job Routledge was playing for QPR or it would have been really dire. Least the abuse he got was vaguely amusing. Great race between him and Quincy near the end

Most rotund linesman I've ever seen over on the grandstand side of the pitch.

Another 2 points dropped but up to 4th. Not bad but could be better.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2009)

It's amazing how I feel a tad disappointed as a result of City continuing an incredible unbeaten run, moving up into the play off zone in front of another bumper crowd!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2009)

Biffo said:


> What a fucking shite game. Good job Routledge was playing for QPR or it would have been really dire. Least the abuse he got was vaguely amusing. Great race between him and Quincy near the end



The continuous grief the crowd gave routlidge undoubtedly took the edge off the frustration. It was good to note that even though he was booed every time he touched the ball, there was not much booing (cos he did not have the ball much)

Should have had at least two penalties, lots of physicality going on in the box but ref seemed to be looking other way.

We had several sitters, but shots went wide/high everytime... needs to be sorted and sorted quick.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2009)

Considering the fact the ref let them man handle us all over the pitch i thought City did brilliantly. 

What normally happens is that Purse gets frustrated by it. Makes one naughty tackle which compared to the shit we've received is fuck all but the ref gives him a red. Then we get done over due to the man down.

Instead the guys kept their heads and we avoided dangerous bookings.

How the hell did QPR get away with so many late, off the ball clatters against our players? Rumour has it that Purse was clattered into in the dressing room and Parry will be bundled into by a QPR player sometime tomorrow.

At one stage a QPR player was holding hands with Burke for so long that 5 seconds longer and they'd have been going steady.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 26, 2009)

All in all a poor night, two points dropped and the 4 injuries could cost us dear. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/7911552.stm


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2009)

editor said:


> It's amazing how I feel a tad disappointed as a result of City continuing an incredible unbeaten run, moving up into the play off zone in front of another bumper crowd!



I was thinking this dcriving home, isn't it a measure on the club that we have become that we should feel that way?

That ref wasn't going to give us anhthing last night. After the first booking he lost his yellow card, as the very next tackle saw McNaughton kicked up in the air and his substitition.

Thought Kennedy was immense, not sure how many years he has on Greedy Bastard, but he had him in his pocket all night.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 28, 2009)

Come. On. City. 

I want 3-0 today, lets do it!


----------



## badlands (Feb 28, 2009)

team today

Cardiff
22 Konstantopoulos
15 Comminges
12 Johnson
06 Gyepes
21 Kennedy
29 Burke
04 Rae
16 Ledley
07 Whittingham
44 McCormack
11 Parry
Substitutes
09 Johnson, 14 Owusu-Abeyie, 19 Scimeca, 05 Purse, 03 Capaldi

Why doesn't he play Quincy?


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 28, 2009)

1-0 fuck sake.   Kennedy handball gives them a penalty.


----------



## rapattaque (Feb 28, 2009)

Game over, 1-0 Saints. Reading and Wolves still losing too though.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2009)

Reports that it kicked off after and a Cardiff fan on life support!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2009)

83 year old *city fan dies *on way home from QPR game

RIP


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 28, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> 83 year old *city fan dies *on way home from QPR game
> 
> RIP



Wow,really sorry to hear that. RIP.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2009)

1927 said:


> Reports that it kicked off after and a Cardiff fan on life support!!



Report on RAMs message board from Gaffa (organises busses from the Rhondda) who was one of the fans involved......



> The lad was drunk and couldn't get into the ground. he went back to the pub that he had been in. As he was off my bus Myself and another stayed with him.
> 
> There was us 3 and a family in the pub, and 2 other lads from Southampton , (NOT FOOTBALL FANS )
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> 83 year old *city fan dies *on way home from QPR game
> 
> RIP



I got caught in the jam that it caused. Didn't realize anyone had died. It didn't look that bad when I drove past


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2009)

1927 said:


> Reports that it kicked off after and a Cardiff fan on life support!!



Report in Southampton paper *here*.

Apparently, despite having a few problems of his own, like a bump in his car yesterday, Ridsdale and the club bent over backwards to help, inclucing Wayne Nash haging around at the hospital to give Gaffa a lift home.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Report in Southampton paper *here*.
> 
> Apparently, despite having a few problems of his own, like a bump in his car yesterday, Ridsdale and the club bent over backwards to help, inclucing Wayne Nash haging around at the hospital to give Gaffa a lift home.



That report is so misleading and bears no relation to the truth as told by Gaffa. The use of language like 'punch up' makes it sound like he was a willing party to the trouble rather than an innocent bystander. The police are saying that it is unrelated to football,pity the press seem hell bent on linking it to Cardiff's notoriety. Cheap journalism.

Wish him all the best and hope he pulls thru.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2009)

Just saw an article where DJ has a pop at those booing the players at the QPR match. 
Saying that the players were discussing it on the way to the dressing room. 

Don't the muppets know when we are booing poor officials not the players?


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 3, 2009)

Eddie Johnson rumoured to be starting. Fascinating.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't heard the squad yet and I've been here since 1 hour before kick off.  40 mins to go. 

Trying my best not to get too nostalgic looking around the empty ground. /wonders how much it's going to cost to buy my old seat.


----------



## badlands (Mar 3, 2009)

Eddie starts




MATCH STATS: AT A GLANCE
Cardiff
22 Konstantopoulos
23 Blake
06 Gyepes
12 Johnson
21 Kennedy
11 Parry
04 Rae
16 Ledley
07 Whittingham
09 Johnson
18 Chopra
Substitutes
03 Capaldi, 14 Owusu-Abeyie, 15 Comminges, 19 Scimeca, 44 McCormack


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Mar 3, 2009)

Prove me wrong, Eddie. 

Fill your boots lad.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Mar 3, 2009)

Ledley bangs it home in the 4th min.

1-0!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 3, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Ledley bangs it home in the 4th min.
> 
> 1-0!



Come on City!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Mar 3, 2009)

Bollocks.

Barnsley are back in it.

2-1


----------



## badlands (Mar 3, 2009)

get in there!!!!!!!

3-1


----------



## Biffo (Mar 3, 2009)

Well done City. Much needed 3 points. Back up to 4th no?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 3, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Prove me wrong, Eddie.
> 
> Fill your boots lad.



He may not have scored but he did everything but. I was impressed. Think he'll get another start on saturday along with Quincy he could be a right handful.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet result - and we thumped them by all accounts.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2009)

We hadn't conceded a goal at home since November, or so Stadium Ali told everyone before the match on the tannoy.

Ah shit i thought. Famous last words.

Thankfully although it was a jinx to that particular record it didn't stop our first '3 goals in one match' this season from happening.

Everyone played really well. Eddie especially despite not quite making the net. If it wasn't for their goalie making some amazing saves it would have been 6 - 1.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 3, 2009)

*THREE AT LAST!*

Amazing result considering the team seemed to include an awful lot of players who were on the injury list this morning.

Eddie not the best player ever to put on a city shirt, but he certainly proved he deserves a place in the team


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to Ninian Park for the first and last time on Saturday. That's all.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> I'm going to Ninian Park for the first and last time on Saturday. That's all.




one, 
two, 
three four five,
if you want to stay alive,
KEEP OFF THE GRANGE END!

Enjoy young Onket


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2009)

That's where I'm going, I think.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 4, 2009)

Good win, didn't even think about the significance about us getting 3 goals earlier. And to hear Eddie played well is good to hear.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 4, 2009)

Onket said:


> That's where I'm going, I think.



You'll be in the away end I take it. The visitors share the Grange End with our more hospitable supporters!!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2009)

Barnsley boss whining:


> "When there is a hostile crowd some people can get overawed and influenced for decisions they have to make for the home fans."


Job done, City fans!


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 5, 2009)

^


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2009)

editor said:


> Barnsley boss whining:
> Job done, City fans!


 
The fans were good (as ever) but one has to say that he's talking out of his arse.

The ref was incredibly lenient towards Barnsley.

Their number 12 picked up a yellow.

Next time the ref gave him a warning. I'm warning you.

Gave him another warning. Look I'm really warning you now.

Gave him another warning. Look I'm really really warning you.

Was in the process of really really really warning him when he hit a player. Not even that ref could just warn him for that.

To say the ref was pandering to the home fans is ridulous and everyone I've mentioned it too has said "Was Simon Davey watching the same match as the rest of us?".

Even if a ref ever did favour us it would be a nice bloody change and not balance out the number of refs that hate us. That QPR ref allowed QPR to all but beat us with baseball bats.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 5, 2009)

Tickets for all home games up to and including Burnley now available:

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/HomeTickets/0,,10335~1271071,00.html

Just snapped up my Bob Bank standing for the last Cardiff v Swansea at Ninian Park. I predict a riot.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 5, 2009)

> The ref was incredibly lenient towards Barnsley.



totally agree, what a load of rubbish, they should have had more sent off.

And what hostility? as far as i could see even the chavs on the edge of no mans land were having light hearted banter with the away fans, there was nothing hostile about it!!!!!  ..... wait till his home town come to vist, then you will see hostile


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 5, 2009)

City to play *Merthyr Tydfil*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 5, 2009)

Arrest made following *chris jones assault*


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2009)

1927 said:


> You'll be in the away end I take it. The visitors share the Grange End with our more hospitable supporters!!



No, the home end.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> City to play *Merthyr Tydfil*


 
This is how welsh clubs should behave. Supporting each other instead of spitting vile for no greater reason than we support different clubs.

I've always enjoyed my pre-season trips to Merthyr so it would be sad day to see the club go under. They had so much promise once upon a time.

I may not be able to go to this one but i'll get my mates to buy a couple of programmes for me or something to help them out.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2009)

Makes you proud to be a City fan: 





> Delighted club secretary Anthony Hughes believes the visit of their near neighbours will make a huge impact in the fight for survival.
> 
> He said: “Cardiff City have been absolutely superb to us. This friendly fixture will make at least a four-figure sum that would get the electricity back on and would go a substantial way towards this club finishing the season.
> 
> ...


I remember giving some money to a collection for the Jacks outside Ninian Park when they were in trouble years ago.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Makes you proud to be a City fan: I remember giving some money to a collection for the Jacks outside Ninian Park when they were in trouble years ago.


 
I gave some to Wrexham. I don't remember a Swansea collection though i do remember them being on the edge of being relegated to the Conference. 

Many disagreed with my hopes that they would stay in the league.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 6, 2009)

Went in the Grange end for the first time this season last week. How long has that massive curtain between the fans been there? Rubbish!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 6, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Went in the Grange end for the first time this season last week. How long has that massive curtain between the fans been there? Rubbish!



I am down there all the time and last week was the first time i had seen it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I am down there all the time and last week was the first time i had seen it.



You obviously not very observant then. I think the first game was Arsenal.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Makes you proud to be a City fan: I remember giving some money to a collection for the Jacks outside Ninian Park when they were in trouble years ago.



Nice. When Bristol City were close to going out of business, everyone connected with Bristol Rovers, from the chairman through to the tea lady and every single one of their fans were rubbing their hand together and poised to take our ground off us the moment we went under.

As it turned out, instead they had to wait another few years for Bristol Rugby Club to get into trouble and steal their ground off them.

Can't see that many City fans being so keen to see Rovers going bust. Where would be the sport in that? Jealousy is such an ugly thing.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think the first game was Arsenal.



That was the first game I noticed it.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> You obviously not very observant then. I think the first game was Arsenal.



I thought Arsenal had the whole of the Grange End?

Why have they done it? Makes banter with the away fans quite difficult!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> You obviously not very observant then. I think the first game was Arsenal.



I was not on the grange end for the arsenal game... and i tend to watch what is going on on the pitch


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 7, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I thought Arsenal had the whole of the Grange End?



they did 



> Why have they done it? Makes banter with the away fans quite difficult!



Not really, they keep it pulled back so it only limits the interaction if you stand right at the very back. Did not stop any of the banter with shiny and fatty from barnsley 

does not restrict the view of the game in any way


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 7, 2009)

You wait a whole season for your team to score 3 goals in 1 game, then 2 come along at once.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm loving it! After that brief wobble, we're looking fucking great again.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2009)

3-0. Nice! It was another bumper crowd of nearly 18,000 too.

It doesn't seem that long ago that crowds around 4,000 were commonplace.

Looks like some good results elsewhere for us too: Bristol City lost and Reading and Sheff Utd are currently drawing...


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Mar 7, 2009)

Eddie Johnson, eh?

The devil will need to scrape the ice off his windscreen in the morning.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I was not on the grange end for the arsenal game... and i tend to watch what is going on on the pitch



So you never never look around the ground during a game?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Eddie Johnson, eh?
> 
> The devil will need to scrape the ice off his windscreen in the morning.



What a great goal to open your account! He may not have done much, but now he's in the team its like having a new signing, keep on like this and we'll be offering a contract at the end of the season.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2009)

It had to happen I saw Eddie score Facebook site


----------



## badlands (Mar 7, 2009)

EDDIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck smelling the premiership.

I'm tasting it.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 7, 2009)

*u s a*
*u s a*
*u s a*


----------



## 1927 (Mar 7, 2009)

badlands said:


> EDDIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuck smelling the premiership.
> 
> I'm tasting it.



The only smell eminating from NP right now is the smell of linament from the physio's room, another three injuries today. Chops, Bothroyd and Kennedy all went off!!!


----------



## badlands (Mar 7, 2009)

1927 said:


> The only smell eminating from NP right now is the smell of linament from the physio's room, another three injuries today. Chops, Bothroyd and Kennedy all went off!!!



So we play Quincy, Capaldi and EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For once we have strength in depth.

I am delirious.

We could win the champions league in a year or two.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2009)

badlands said:


> So we play Quincy, Capaldi and EDDIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For once we have strength in depth.
> 
> ...



I would love to see Bothroyd,Eddie and Quincy playing together. All opposition clubs would have to wear brown shorts, it could get very messy!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2009)

The Eddie phenomena has gone global!!




			
				Connor Walsh (Kentucky) 
at 08:35 said:
			
		

> Brilliant, Epic, Magnificent, Masterful
> 
> Cardiff must have some of the most dedicated fans in all English football. Most Americans had given up on the boy, but not the Bluebirds faithful, he truly can brag about the quality of fans he plays for, simply awe-inspiring. I tip my hat to you for keeping true and proudly supporting EJ. Lets hope he keeps firing on all cylinders.



Doesnt that give you a warm feeling as a city fan?


----------



## Balbi (Mar 8, 2009)

I love cult hero strikers. Every club's got their man who scores 1 in 30 games, and everyone remembers if they were there when they scored it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've sadi all along that I felt eddie would have a say in our destiny this season. yesterdays goal didnt affect the result, but mark my words there will be a goal that has a major bearing on our season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> The Eddie phenomena has gone global!!
> 
> Doesnt that give you a warm feeling as a city fan?



I think up until last tuesday the eddie thing was an example of terrace irony.


----------



## pauld (Mar 8, 2009)

*urban75 cardiff/donny match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-doncaster-0809.html


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2009)

pauld said:


> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-doncaster-0809.html


"aristocratic Cardiff performance"

I like


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> You obviously not very observant then. I think the first game was Arsenal.



Just been sorting my photos of this season. Not intendeding to continue this debate, but it was not there for Arsenal. QPR must have been first (i missed that one)


----------



## Gromit (Mar 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I think up until last tuesday the eddie thing was an example of terrace irony.



It started like that but the funny thing is that when fans start enjoying singing a song (for whatever reason) they also get to love the player they are singing about by association. Until eventually it got to the stage where everyone really does genuinely want the boy to do well for us.

The usually thing fans do is destroy a player's confidence and ruin them as a player. This time we showed the man love, vote him MoM and next game with confidence high he scores a goal. Crowd support is a powerful thing and not to be underestimated. People often diss footy fans for thinking their involvement is somehow important to the result but sometimes it really is.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Just been sorting my photos of this season. Not intendeding to continue this debate, but it was not there for Arsenal. QPR must have been first (i missed that one)



Its definitely been there longer than QPR. Must have been Forest.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> Its definitely been there longer than QPR. Must have been Forest.



Actually, was at QPR, Forest was the one i missed, so you could be right.

Hopefully it will only be used in emergency, I hope they dont intend pulling it accross when the Jacks come to play before we even have a chance to wave hello to them.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2009)

That was good. Like what going to football used to be like.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> That was good. Like what going to football used to be like.



To be fair if you go on nthe Cardiff message boards they are being very complimentary about the Donny fans.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, they brought quite a lot. Could only really see the ones sat at the front though cos of the curtain.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yeah, they brought quite a lot. Could only really see the ones sat at the front though cos of the curtain.


Two sets of proper old school fans in a proper old school stadium = atmosphere win.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2009)

Terrace.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2009)

Onket said:


> Terrace.


I'm going to *hate* losing the terracing at Cardiff.

Football is all about standing up on the terracing, walking about to meet up with your mates and watching the game from a spot that takes _your_ fancy.

All seaters suck.


----------



## Onket (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, that's what it used to be about.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 8, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm going to *hate* losing the terracing at Cardiff.
> 
> Football is all about standing up on the terracing, walking about to meet up with your mates and watching the game from a spot that takes _your_ fancy.
> 
> All seaters suck.



unless you follow cardiff away .... we walk about to meet up with our mates and watch the game from a spot that takes our fancy, standing all the way through 

i hear that the 'north/canton' stand in the new stadium will be more tolerant of standing than the rest of the ground


----------



## Gromit (Mar 8, 2009)

Lets please not have the standing sitting debate on this thread please. I've seen it get ugly too many times.

But yeah the north stand will be the supposed singing / standing area the club hopes. Its as far away from the away fans as they can put them. Which is great for attracting away fans to the ground. You know families and that that don't really want to be called cunts for 90 mins whilst their kids are with em. But at the same time it will be sad to remove the banter.


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2009)

Marius said:


> But yeah the north stand will be the supposed singing / *standing area the club hopes*.



Not officially, I hope.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2009)

Marius said:


> But yeah the north stand will be the supposed singing / standing area the club hopes. Its as far away from the away fans as they can put them. Which is great for attracting away fans to the ground. You know families and that that don't really want to be called cunts for 90 mins whilst their kids are with em. But at the same time it will be sad to remove the banter.


Swearing is an integral part of the real football experience. If you don't want your kids to hear men swearing take them to the golf instead.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2009)

Onket said:


> Not officially, I hope.



The plan is to eliminate standing complaints. 
If everyone knows don't go there if you really want to sit then no complaints and no officials from the FA investigating the complaints.

Officially though we will be a *cough cough* all seater. Even though at presentations officials from the club have informed people about one stand being um more 'tolerant' towards standing.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2009)

editor said:


> Swearing is an integral part of the real football experience. If you don't want your kids to hear men swearing take them to the golf instead.



I don't disagree. Just explaining the club's theories. 

They want to attract the cash rich types who mind their P's and Q's though don't they as that's where they think the big money is.


----------



## JTG (Mar 9, 2009)

3_D said:


> Nice. When Bristol City were close to going out of business, everyone connected with Bristol Rovers, from the chairman through to the tea lady and every single one of their fans were rubbing their hand together and poised to take our ground off us the moment we went under.
> 
> As it turned out, instead they had to wait another few years for Bristol Rugby Club to get into trouble and steal their ground off them.
> 
> Can't see that many City fans being so keen to see Rovers going bust. Where would be the sport in that? Jealousy is such an ugly thing.



Thanks, must have forgotten about how your lot queued up to help us out in 1986 

Quite a partial view there not to mention factually incorrect


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 9, 2009)

Marius said:


> You know families and that that don't really want to be called cunts for 90 mins whilst their kids are with em.



Should not make that much difference to the delicate ears, they will have to listen to the rest of the away fans calling us cunts instead... and most of them will join in!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 9, 2009)

If you want to go to Ipswich at home, last ever game at ninian park (we're going up automatic!), and you aint a season ticket holder, you need to get a watford at home *ticket to qualify*


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2009)

We talked about it somey=time back in May before some or other match,, but did anyone ever find a copy of the eddie Eddie Eddie May rip offf of The Business' harry May?

If so any chance of a copy on MP3


----------



## jimadore (Mar 10, 2009)

Sam hamman  of Cardiff city , any one got his statue?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 10, 2009)

jimadore said:


> Sam hamman  of Cardiff city , any one got his statue?



I dont know what you are talking about, and the guy may ultimately have done us, but if it had not been for Sam we would nit be the club we are. We would not even, probably, be in the Championship, and we would certainly not be knocking on the door of the Premier League.

If they wanted, but they never will, put a statue of the man outside the new Ninina Park I would not disagree.

I know Sam still looks out for our results and still feels for us as a club, to a degree, and I hope he is proud of what he started!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2009)

BOLLOX! 2 - 0 to Delia


----------



## badlands (Mar 10, 2009)

Another howler from our keeper.



Please,
DJ,
for fucks sake bring Kaspar in on loan.

NOW!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

This league is ridiculous.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 10, 2009)

Mate who was there said fitness was the issue tonight. This congestion is going to kill us. If it weren't for that snow we'd be better off. Also stand by wishing the Arse had beat us at home despite it being an exciting game on the day.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 10, 2009)

The top 3 all drew so it's only a point dropped I suppose.... in a silver lining kind of way. 

Another big kick up the arse time from DJ.


----------



## Buds (Mar 10, 2009)

Dimi Konstantopoulos







Once a Jack, always a Jack!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2009)

The negativity on the Cardiff boards is really pissing me off. Jones out, McPhail in blah blah blah.Automatic promotion gone, we'll be lucky to make play-offs blah blah blah.

We lost a football match. All our rivals drew, we are only 1 point worse off than we were at the end of the match on saturday when everyone was on  ahigha dn looking forward to automatic promotion. The problem is we have a lot of fans who only realised Cardiff had a football club last April. They dont know what its like to support city when they WERE crap. Trips to Scunthorpe, Carlisle, Torquay. Wet wednesday nights at Port Vale or Roots Hall.

I am having my best ever season as a city fan, if we go up it'll be fantatsic, but I'll still be there next season(albeit sitting in better surroundings than I am this or any others eason!) and I really wont mind that much if we are watching chmpionship footy again. having said that I do not belive for one min ute that automatic promotion is beyond us. Reading and Brum still have to go to Wolves and last game of the season sees Brum and Reading face each other. I think we will be going to Sheff Wed needing a result to go up on the last day and I'll be there for the biggets party in City history. Its not a strong as it was but you can still smell it!!

C'mon support the boyz and make....some ....noise!!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2009)

Buds said:


> Dimi Konstantopoulos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was never over the line. The ball is touching his ankle, his foot is on the line, so unless his feet are 2ft long the ball cannot be over the line! A mistake yes, but a worse decision.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2009)

Please please please let it be us!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Please please please let it be us!



is he SON OF?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> The negativity on the Cardiff boards is really pissing me off. Jones out, McPhail in blah blah blah.Automatic promotion gone, we'll be lucky to make play-offs blah blah blah.



I stopped posting on CCFC message boards for the sake of my own sanity.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> is he SON OF?



Yeah.He played for us last season on loan and wanted a permament move, but one of the other Man City keepers asked for a transfer and he went back. has stated since tho that he would love to play for us again. I can see him coming if we make the PL next season, and a loan move with a view to a permament move IF we go up owuld be the sort of deal that DJ might try and cut.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2009)

ta, remember him last season but didn't make connection


----------



## badlands (Mar 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Please please please let it be us!



if he comes if if if (please let it be)
we go up automatic.

but if hypothetically like, we don't manage to go up automatic 
how long do emergency loans last?

would he be here for the play off final?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2009)

badlands said:


> if he comes if if if (please let it be)
> we go up automatic.
> 
> but if hypothetically like, we don't manage to go up automatic
> ...



Dimi is on an emrgency loan and it runs out before the second leg of play-offs. By which time Heaton and Encks will be back.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2009)

badlands said:


> if he comes if if if (please let it be)
> we go up automatic.
> 
> but if hypothetically like, we don't manage to go up automatic
> ...



Just for you mate, cos I luv You!



			
				ccmb said:
			
		

> There have been lots of questions in recent days about the Football League's loan system. The following is a basic guide for those who are interested:
> 
> There are two categories of loan: Standard and Emergency.
> 
> ...


----------



## badlands (Mar 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just for you mate, cos I luv You!



Shucks. 

I'm blushing.

That means he could be with us until June.

Please let it be true.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if I even want to go up this season.
Imagine first season in the new stadium being in the championship and us winning lots of games and it being glorious. 

Or imagine the memories of our very first season in our lovely new stadium being us losing more matches than we win against superior opposition and us struggling to stay up.


----------



## badlands (Mar 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> I'm not sure if I even want to go up this season.
> Imagine first season in the new stadium being in the championship and us winning lots of games and it being glorious.
> 
> Or imagine the memories of our very first season in our lovely new stadium being us losing more matches than we win against superior opposition and us struggling to stay up.



If we don't go up though, its another year with a further 3 clubs coming in to the Championship with enormous parachute payments. It's just going to get harder and harder to get out of this division.

If Hull can make a fist of it, why can't we?

Let's all have a disco.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 12, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I stopped posting on CCFC message boards for the sake of my own sanity.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 12, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I stopped posting on CCFC message boards for the sake of my own sanity.


 
Ditto. We don't talk as much on this thread but the quality far outweighs quanity.

McFail in? How soon they forget.

Our record with Rae and Ledley has been pretty damn good. Although i don't rate Rae i feel McFail / Ledley wouldn't be an improvement because of the negative attitude / effect McPhail has on play.


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> If we don't go up though, its another year with a further 3 clubs coming in to the Championship with enormous parachute payments. It's just going to get harder and harder to get out of this division.
> 
> If Hull can make a fist of it, why can't we?
> 
> Let's all have a disco.



Agree totally!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 12, 2009)

Marius said:


> I'm not sure if I even want to go up this season.
> Imagine first season in the new stadium being in the championship and us winning lots of games and it being glorious.
> 
> Or imagine the memories of our very first season in our lovely new stadium being us losing more matches than we win against superior opposition and us struggling to stay up.



If we dont go up we are going to loose a lot of our best players. Ledley is only hanging on so he can have premiership football with his home team.


----------



## badlands (Mar 13, 2009)

Stuart Taylor Aston Villa ex Arsenal keeper to be between the posts for us against the wurzels.

by the sound of it 
its more likely than Kasper

Dimi Dimi Dimi Dimi Constanfuckupolis 
swim away
faraway


----------



## badlands (Mar 13, 2009)

confirmation of Taylor's arrival

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2009/03/13/cardiff-sign-aston-villa-keeper-stuart-taylor-on-loan-91466-23134492/


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2009)

I wanted Kasper back. He's a jolly decent bloke and a good keeper. 
But I'll take anyone over DimDim and Enklehamfisted.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2009)

Dimi hurt his foot in the game?
Truth or conveinient lie to arrange emergency loan (with least embarressment to Dimi)?
Or did DJ stamp on it in the dressing room?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 14, 2009)

There is an interesting development in the Norwich defeat.

Taking into consideration the loan rules as posted above by me, it appears that Norwich had 6 loan players named in their match day 16, in contravention of the maximum of 5. Marshall, Otsemobor, Shackell (Leijer 46), Croft (Carney 85), Clingan, Doherty (c), Hoolahan, Gow, Mooney (McDonald 75), Russell, Bertrand. Subs not used: Lappin, Nelson (GK). 
Not only were Mooney Leijer Bertrand Carney Shackell Gow
all named in the squad, they all actually played a part in the game. No boubt the Football League will just take the point off Norwich,but refuse to give us anything, or an opportunity to replay. That result could be the one that costs us a place in the Premiership!!! ffs.

I think we should demand a chance to replay, or threaten a Tevez type court case and sue Delia for millions!!!

ETA: Bugger, it appears that the FL does not recognise loans from outside the league, so Gow, on loan from rangers isnt counted, WTF This therefore means that you could field an entire 11 and not own a single player, as long as they were loaned form Scottish clubs!!!


----------



## badlands (Mar 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> There is an interesting development in the Norwich defeat.
> 
> Taking into consideration the loan rules as posted above by me, it appears that Norwich had 6 loan players named in their match day 16, in contravention of the maximum of 5. Marshall, Otsemobor, Shackell (Leijer 46), Croft (Carney 85), Clingan, Doherty (c), Hoolahan, Gow, Mooney (McDonald 75), Russell, Bertrand. Subs not used: Lappin, Nelson (GK).
> Not only were Mooney Leijer Bertrand Carney Shackell Gow
> ...



These loan rules are a joke.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 15, 2009)

Close match. 

I'm watching from a bar in Spain. 

Shame Johnson's amazing header was blocked.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 15, 2009)

Bollocks!

Gabor should have blocked that shot. Unusually sloppy for him. 
Good goal though


----------



## Biffo (Mar 15, 2009)

Marius said:


> Close match.
> 
> I'm watching from a bar in Spain.
> 
> Shame Johnson's amazing header was blocked.



Not a great result but that was a point nicked really. New keeper looked a lot better than the Greek Jack.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2009)

Imagine how pissed off you'd be if you were a Bristol fan.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 15, 2009)

On that showing eddie has to start in front of Bothroyd in the next game!


----------



## 3_D (Mar 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Imagine how pissed off you'd be if you were a Bristol fan.


Bit pissed off yeah, but the way everyone had Cardiff down as nailed-on winners before the game and the way your fans and team celebrated the draw at the end - well I guess we can take that as a complement, yes? 

To be fair, Cardiff were a very well organised side and the two teams pretty much cancelled each other out in the first half (though BC had most possession). Second half we were far more dominant and I couldn't see Cardiff scoring until the defensive error let you in. Although the ref had done his best to give every decision Cardiff's way throughout the second half.

Deafening atmosphere - nice of your lot to join in for the last few minutes too


----------



## 1927 (Mar 15, 2009)

3_D said:


> Bit pissed off yeah, but the way everyone had Cardiff down as nailed-on winners before the game and the way your fans and team celebrated the draw at the end - well I guess we can take that as a complement, yes?
> 
> To be fair, Cardiff were a very well organised side and the two teams pretty much cancelled each other out in the first half (though BC had most possession). Second half we were far more dominant and I couldn't see Cardiff scoring until the defensive error let you in. *Although the ref had done his best to give every decision Cardiff's way throughout the second half.*
> Deafening atmosphere - nice of your lot to join in for the last few minutes too




Which game were you watching, nit the same one as me that's for sure.

Johnson gets yellow card for dissent, while Shitty players were visible in giving far more verbal and got fuck all.

As for that cheating diving scum up front for you, he shouldnt even have been on the field by the end.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Imagine how pissed off you'd be if you were a Bristol fan.



As a city fan this season it's quite easy to imagine what conceeding a goal in the dying minutes is like. Glad it was the opposing team for a change.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 15, 2009)

1927 said:


> Which game were you watching, nit the same one as me that's for sure.
> 
> Johnson gets yellow card for dissent, while Shitty players were visible in giving far more verbal and got fuck all.
> 
> As for that cheating diving scum up front for you, he shouldnt even have been on the field by the end.


Certainly not the same one you were watching then, that's for sure.


----------



## badlands (Mar 15, 2009)

3_D said:


> Bit pissed off yeah, but the way everyone had Cardiff down as nailed-on winners before the game and the way your fans and team celebrated the draw at the end - well I guess we can take that as a complement, yes?
> 
> No
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 15, 2009)

*Jeff Richards RIP*

Jeff Richards, steward down the city, has passed away today.

You may well have come across him and not realised, he was the short guy with the grey hair and beard, always travelled to away games. I will always remember him with a smile on his face trying to help people, rather than treating us all like criminals.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 15, 2009)

badlands;8878150][QUOTE=3_D said:


> Bit pissed off yeah, but the way everyone had Cardiff down as nailed-on winners before the game and the way your fans and team celebrated the draw at the end - well I guess we can take that as a complement, yes?
> 
> No
> 
> ...



Oh. 

And I thought it was you that had the premier league aspirations. Yet despite one of our poorer performances in recent weeks, we still largely outplayed you and you scraped a last-gasp draw. 

Mate, if I were you I'd be worrying about your own players, not ours


----------



## badlands (Mar 16, 2009)

3_D;8878647][QUOTE=badlands said:


> Oh.
> 
> And I thought it was you that had the premier league aspirations. Yet despite one of our poorer performances in recent weeks, we still largely outplayed you and you scraped a last-gasp draw.
> 
> Mate, if I were you I'd be worrying about your own players, not ours



We'll continue this debate at the end of the season.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 16, 2009)

badlands;8878780][QUOTE=3_D said:


> We'll continue this debate at the end of the season.



Yeah I'll come back and congratulate you boys if you go up, but that wasn't really the point today, was it. You really must learn some humility!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol. We're bleeding Cardiff fans not Man Utd fans. 

After years in the lower leagues we hardly act as if we are gods gift. Thinking your team is going to win before the match is a sin most fans are guilty of. Only the worst off clubs have fans that go into each match telling each other that we're going to lose.


----------



## badlands (Mar 16, 2009)

Aye. 

We took a mauling today.

In a humble way we took a point.

Ta very much.


----------



## 3_D (Mar 16, 2009)

Marius said:


> we hardly act as if we are gods gift


Ah good, that's all right then. I must have dreamt all the Cardiff fans loudly proclaiming your 'soon-to-be' premier league status.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 17, 2009)

3_D said:


> Ah good, that's all right then. I must have dreamt all the Cardiff fans loudly proclaiming your 'soon-to-be' premier league status.



You probably did..... "Premiership, you're having a laugh!" would have been aimed at the home fans


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2009)

3_D said:


> You really must learn some humility!


No thanks. I don't want us to turn into the silent, downtrodden masses of your lot. We live on hope, beer and taking the piss. After all, it wasn't that long ago we were one place short of being booted of the fourth division.


----------



## badlands (Mar 17, 2009)

editor;8883298][quote=3_D said:


> No thanks. I don't want us to turn into the silent, downtrodden masses of your lot. We live on hope, beer and taking the piss. After all, it wasn't that long ago we were one place short of being booted of the fourth division.



Oi Ed.

That is not my quote you posted. Please amend or I'll do you for libel.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2009)

Fixed. Sorry about that. I'm Eurostar-lagged.


----------



## badlands (Mar 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Fixed. Sorry about that. I'm Eurostar-lagged.



You're forgiven.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow 2-1, very lucky tonight.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet as! And a controversial last minute penalty too!
Fourth place looks very nice


----------



## badlands (Mar 18, 2009)

that was amazing.
what a finish.

it really sounded like we were out on our legs tbh.

but overall Taylor didnt have to make a save the whole of the second half. also sounded like we were shy out wide again,

and Mcphail's name did not get mentioned in the WHOLE of the 2nd half. apart from the pass for our goal he gave away a penalty and did fuck all for 45 mins. 

Is Rae injured or what?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 18, 2009)

First time I have listened to the city on the radio in ages, fans sounded in good voice.  Am looking forward to going down over Easter.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2009)

/laughs at all the people who left early and missed the party atmos in the ground. 

Great night.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 18, 2009)

Marius said:


> /laughs at all the people who left early and missed the party atmos in the ground.
> 
> Great night.



Will they ever learn.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2009)

Great to see  big crowds at Ninian for a mid week game.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2009)

Marius said:


> /laughs at all the people who left early and missed the party atmos in the ground.
> 
> Great night.





The crowd was amazing tinite, you'd have thought that we had secured PL status.

Nothing controversial about the pen from where I was. The guy dived full length for it!

A great night at NP, one of the last, but every game now is a cup final.

McPhail is shit.Official.

Ross McCormack has to be the hardest working footballer I have ever seen. Never gives up. If you watched the last 45 seconds before the pen you would see he got thru more work than some people did all game. He took the ball well into our own half, a couple of passes and it comes to him again. Someone  on the bob bank shouted SHOOT, he let it rip from 35 yards and the keeper made a great save to keep it out. And then that pen, what a pressure kick, potentially a £50million kick, coolest head in the ground slots it home.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just realised that is onoly the 5th time we have won having been behind since DJ took over!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2009)

Ross did work his ass off.

Unfortunately DJ will see that win as an excuse to pick McFail again.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 18, 2009)

How many pens is that for the season? I'm sure we were up to the 13 mark at xmas, which means that was 14 and only one short of the record!


----------



## badlands (Mar 18, 2009)

Where's Quincy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eh?

Parry or Quincy?

Burke or Quincy?

Whitts or Quincy?

Mcphail or Wildig?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm going to miss flipping out and windmilling strangers in the Grange End. 

Brilliant night.

Can't believe all the people leaving who would have missed the goal. Why do people do it!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 18, 2009)

editor said:


> Great to see  big crowds at Ninian for a mid week game.



I think the fact that it was the qualifying game for the Ipswich helped a little.

Last 20 minutes we were looking stale but the crowd just got louder and louder pushing the boys on, then when that goal went in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 18, 2009)

Marius said:


> laughs at all the people who left early and missed the party atmos in the ground.
> 
> Great night.



I walked out with ten minutes to go once .... i think it was Notts County in about 1980ish ... we were three one down with ten minutes to go.. went out and got bladdered and did not find out till the next day that we won 4:3 .... not left early since.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

Spent most of the second half thinking this is another 2 points thrown away. Totally controlled the game but couldn't put the chances away. The middle 25minutes of the second half was some of the best support I've ever heard at a match. The team was running out of ideas and the non-stop singing lifted everyone. Well done City fans. If that game had finished a draw tonight I would have started questioning whether a play off place was still there for City.

No question mark over the penalty and well done McCormack. Star man. Agree that McPhail is poor and would definitley like to see Quincy getting a few run outs. As for the early-leavers - stupid people 

A draw or win on Sunday and 3rd or 4th is a likely finish for the season. I would fancy City against anyone in the play-offs too.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/javaImages/86/4c/0,,10335~5524614,00.jpg

This picture sums it up boys


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2009)

Great pic!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/javaImages/86/4c/0,,10335~5524614,00.jpg
> 
> This picture sums it up boys



Quality. It was festival atmosphere at the end. 

Gutted I'm not going to be there for the Ipswich game. Derby on 8th April will be my last match at Ninian Park


----------



## Gromit (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Quality. It was festival atmosphere at the end.
> 
> Gutted I'm not going to be there for the Ipswich game. Derby on 8th April will be my last match at Ninian Park


 
Funny watching people looking for stubs so that they could bring people to Ipswich (or eBay perhaps?)

Definately a festival atmosphere. It put a massive smile on my face and warm glow when looking at the beaming faces around me.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 19, 2009)

Marius said:


> Funny watching people looking for stubs so that they could bring people to Ipswich (or eBay perhaps?)
> 
> Definately a festival atmosphere. It put a massive smile on my face and warm glow when looking at the beaming faces around me.



If you know anyone who wants mine from last night they can have it. I'm off to Birmingham on April 25th so can't make the game.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 19, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I'm going to miss flipping out and windmilling strangers in the Grange End.




I was pretty much crowd surfing the Grange when Eddie scored against Doncaster! Top fun, probably(!), never to be repeated...


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2009)

Ross and the penalty.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

badlands said:


> Ross and the penalty.






I was right behind the kid filming that. I thought at the time - 'that'll probably end up on youtube'.

I like the guy standing there calmly clapping amongst the chaos.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 19, 2009)

editor said:


> Great pic!



Earned him a yellow card tho!

Personally I want my team to feel so much about scoring that they want to celebrate like that every time!


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Biffo said:


> If you know anyone who wants mine from last night they can have it. I'm off to Birmingham on April 25th so can't make the game.



I might take you up on that, if nobody else has bagged it? One of my mates couldn't go last night cos he was ill. Would be great to surprise him with an Ipswich ticket.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Mar 19, 2009)

That YouTube clip, just as Ross steps up, the bloke going "yer we go, yer we go, fucking come on"

Fucking come on indeed

You beauties

See you for the Jacks and Ipswich and Palace and Charlton and ohgoshIamabitexcited


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 20, 2009)

Woah, am very skint but will have to go on the grange before seasons end.  

Why the fuck did I go to uni in city's final year at Ninian?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2009)

Good luck to Norwich, Palace, Forest and Sheff Wednesday today.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2009)

With Reading drawing its all in our hands. Win our games in hand and we are second. Cool heads are required now.


----------



## badlands (Mar 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> With Reading drawing its all in our hands. Win our games in hand and we are second. Cool heads are required now.



My head is not cool. I'm shaking.

C'mon. Fucking c'mon.

Let's have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 21, 2009)

If we are on equal points and equal goal difference and higher up the alphabet, why are sheffield united ahead of us in the table (for the next 20 odd hours at least) ??????


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> If we are on equal points and equal goal difference and higher up the alphabet, why are sheffield united ahead of us in the table (for the next 20 odd hours at least) ??????



They have scored more goals.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 21, 2009)

It's so close I can smell it. Though that may just be 1927's armpits.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 21, 2009)

Marius said:


> It's so close I can smell it. Though that may just be 1927's armpits.



After the exertion of watching that oval game mate I can believe it.

In fact Mrs 27 has just commented on the odour coming from the lump of lard on the settee!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> They have scored more goals.



i see, four more by the looks of it..... c'mon eddie, you can sort that out tomorrow, lets have your first hat trick son!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 21, 2009)

name for new ground.... *the cardiff city stadium* .... blues fans will love that


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

Bollocks!! Gyepes and McCormack both sent off 1-0 down at half time.

Not good at all.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Bollocks!! Gyepes and McCormack both sent off 1-0 down at half time.
> 
> Not good at all.



Bollocks. We can't afford to have players suspended with the small squad we got.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 22, 2009)

2-0. Game over. Bollocks.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2009)

Implosion-tastic.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> name for new ground.... *the cardiff city stadium* .... blues fans will love that


Nice: 





> Three of the stands at the new ground will be called the Grange End, Canton Stand and the Grandstand... replicating their equivalents at Ninian.
> The other stand, the equivalent of the current Bob Bank, will be called the Ninian Stand.


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Implosion-tastic.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Implosion-tastic.



I have just witnessed a brilliant performance by 9 absolute bloody heroes.

After 20  minutes I very nearly turned to the guy next to me and said, there's nothing in this team, they're worse than watford, we should win by a mile. I bit my lip tho as I thought I may be tempting fte.

What I witnessed after that was without doubt the most inept, no it was worse than that, the most one-sided refereeing performance I have ever seen.

I may be proved wrong in this, but having spoken to people closer than I was who confirmed it, the penalty and sending off was a travesty. The referee awarded both from very nearly half way, did not confer with his linesman who kept his flag to his chest. The McCormack sending off I cant argue with as he did thrw an elbow, but he isn't a dirty player so I have to question why he did it, and the player certainly made the most of it.

After that challenges were made on our guys which I thought were certain cards, we didnt even get free kicks. The challnge on Super Kev, who was oustanding, was worthy of atleast a yellow card, and the ref retsrted play with a drop ball!!!

Sheff Utd at full strength against a cardiff team shorn of two was an even match, but it is obviosuly very hard to score against a team 2 men stronger. I take my hat offf to all 9 and was proud of them today.

Bearing in mind that Mc got yellow carded for celebrating with his own fans on wednesday the celebrations of the 2nd and 3rd Scummer goals should receive some attention from the league. Considering the circumstances of the game to go to the away fans and kiss the badge etc was imho tantamount to incitement to riot. 

Towards the end of theseason when we lost to Stoke in the play offs I started to believe there was a conspiray to keep mus down, those thoughts were reinforced with the decisions in the second leg, referess I thought had bee told they didnt want us in the Championship.  We have not had many decisions at all from refs since xmas,a nd I was starting to think it was happening again, in the bar at half time there was a lot of talk about this very thing, and on this performance from the ref I can believe it. This game leaves a very bitter taste in the mouth.

Roll on the play offs, I actually look forward to them now. If we finish 4th, sheff U are likley to be fifth and if not those positions will be reversed. What a semi that will be. Over 2 legs we cant lose to the pile of shot that was on the field today and revenge will be oh so sweet.


----------



## embree (Mar 22, 2009)

1927 said:


> The referee awarded both from very nearly half way, did not confer with his linesman who kept his flag to his chest.



eh? if the linesman has his flag to his chest it means he's indicating to the referee that a penalty should be awarded. So if the referee saw an offence and the linesman had his flag to his chest then the ref wouldn't need to confer with him as he can already see that the linesman agrees with his decision.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2009)

What is worse is that with Friedel's sending off Villa may well recall Taylor!

I guess its pssible with a tw week break we may have a keeperback from injury by then, and I dont count the Greek hack as a keeper!!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm proud of the boys. Battled to the last under very difficult circumstances. 
Proud of those who cheered their team till the bitter end. 

Not too impressed with the hordes who left early. How often have we mocked fans at away matches for leaving early when we were stuffing them? Today we lost the right to do so and it also showed no respect to the 9 guys left on the pitch who as 1927 said showed themselves to be heroes.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kevin Blackwell said:
			
		

> "It was a good game although there were strange decisions.
> "I am always happy when I come away from home and win.
> 
> "You have to accept these decisions and just get on with it but I thought both red cards looked harsh to me.
> ...



Well atleast  know where the £25 million from the Tevez affair went! Friggin refs


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 22, 2009)

Took my 11 year old daughter to her first game today. After about 20 minutes she complained that all the action was going on at the other end of the pitch (we were in the grange end). Sheffield just were not in the game. 

And then..... 

I hate blaming referees for a result, it smacks of sore looserism, but feck me what a lemon that guy was. My daughter proclaimed, "If he lived in Crapsville he would easily be elected mayor. In fact they would probaly make him king!" 

Even the Canton Stand made themselves heard with a chant of "You're, not fit to referee!"... yes thats right, THE CANTON STAND! 

Crap refereeing is one thing, so long as it is consitent, but even my daughter spotted that he was totally biased. They kicked lumps out of us and got away with it. 

Fair play though, 3 nill down and the crowd were still 110% behind the team, i have been to away grounds where we have lost and the home fans still did not make as much noise as we did today after loosing three nil. Made me proud. 

And yes... she wants me to take her again.


----------



## badlands (Mar 22, 2009)

If both red cards are overturned (not unfeasible with the Welsh FA)

could we get a rematch?

and if not, why not?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> If both red cards are overturned (not unfeasible with the Welsh FA)
> 
> could we get a rematch?
> 
> and if not, why not?



I thought this too. At the end of the day we had to play the game with 9men, if the cards are overturned the result stands. As Sheff Utd are so hot on fair play, what with Tevez and everything, I'm sure they will unilaterally offer us a replay anyway!

That ref has form by the way, google his name and it isnt the first time he has been embroiled in controversy, he is also top of the statistics for cards. Bear in mind we were, and still are, top of the fair play league by a country mile. Funny how we suddnely pick up 2 reds and a couple of yellows in one game! The guy was meant to have retired last season, just our luck he stayed on, he's over 50 no wonder he gave the penalty from half way he couldnt keep up!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 24, 2009)

Daniel Koler, Sparta Prague striker, playing trial match with Bluebirds tomorrow night at Merthyr!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 25, 2009)

Steve Smith Rangers defender also playing.


----------



## embree (Mar 25, 2009)

Saw the penalty/sending off incident, absolutely nailed on.

Other one was a bit odd though


----------



## badlands (Mar 25, 2009)

embree said:


> Saw the penalty/sending off incident, absolutely nailed on.
> 
> Other one was a bit odd though



Henderson miscontrols and waits for contact. Gypes takes ball. No nailed on by any means.

McCormack a travesty


----------



## badlands (Mar 25, 2009)

Zsa Zsa one match ban

Ross cleared

Best we could have imagined.

Tho a rematch would be nice. 

See the Yorkshire pricks in the play offs then.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2009)

badlands said:


> Henderson miscontrols and waits for contact. Gypes takes ball. No nailed on by any means.
> 
> McCormack a travesty



Thats how I read it.

I watched the video frame by frame and Henderson loses control of ball and then checks his stride for gabor had to run into the back of him, it was like one of those insurance scams where the gut in front hits brakes hard at a roundabout to cause a rear ender! Maybe we should have asked for someone from Norwich Union on the disciplianry panel!!


----------



## embree (Mar 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thats how I read it.
> 
> I watched the video frame by frame and Henderson loses control of ball and then checks his stride for gabor had to run into the back of him, it was like one of those insurance scams where the gut in front hits brakes hard at a roundabout to cause a rear ender! Maybe we should have asked for someone from Norwich Union on the disciplianry panel!!



strangely, the referee (and me) didn't get to watch it frame by frame.

Suck it up, shit happens really


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2009)

embree said:


> strangely, the referee (and me) didn't get to watch it frame by frame.
> 
> Suck it up, shit happens really



No the ref got to watch it from the half way line where he couldn't have seen shit and should have consulted the linesman who was right there.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2009)

embree said:


> strangely, the referee (and me) didn't get to watch it frame by frame.
> 
> Suck it up, shit happens really



Thats as may be, but two in one game both dodgy when you are playing promotion rivals!!

If it w3anst a penalty then the ref shouldnt have been so sure, especially as he wa son half way, and he compounded the issue by sending him off as well. I think all Cardiff fans would live with the penalty, thats fair enough, its 2 absurd sendings off we can't handle, we were cheated out of a win, end of. withh 11 on 11 it would have been a Cardiff rout, we pretty much held our own with 9!


----------



## rapattaque (Mar 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thats as may be, but two in one game both dodgy when you are playing promotion rivals!!
> 
> If it w3anst a penalty then the ref shouldnt have been so sure, especially as he wa son half way, and he compounded the issue by sending him off as well. I think all Cardiff fans would live with the penalty, thats fair enough, its 2 absurd sendings off we can't handle, we were cheated out of a win, end of. withh 11 on 11 it would have been a Cardiff rout, we pretty much held our own with 9!



Two highly dubious sendings off at QPR an all which subsequently lost us the game in the dying moments despite playing them off the park for most of the match. Add onto that the late goals at Reading and Birmingham and the like and we'd be in that second spot right about now. It's fucking infuriating but c'est la vie. Lets just hope we secure this play-off spot and get some sweet revenge on the South Yorkshire scum in the semis, followed by our annual trip down Wembley Way.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 26, 2009)

embree said:


> Suck it up, shit happens really



Two deserved sendings off in one game could be classed as shit happening, that aint the case here though. This ref was a complete disaster and turned what could have been one of the most exciting games of the season into a joke. He was nothing short of a disgrace.


----------



## embree (Mar 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thats as may be, but two in one game both dodgy when you are playing promotion rivals!!
> 
> If it w3anst a penalty then the ref shouldnt have been so sure, especially as he wa son half way, and he compounded the issue by sending him off as well. I think all Cardiff fans would live with the penalty, thats fair enough, its 2 absurd sendings off we can't handle, we were cheated out of a win, end of. withh 11 on 11 it would have been a Cardiff rout, we pretty much held our own with 9!



well, you know, sorry. Everyone else has had to deal with it as well you know.

The ref gave a penalty so had no option but to send him off, that was the letter of the law. Earlier in the thread you said the lineman had his flag to his chest - that means he's given a penalty. If this is what happens, why would the ref need to consult him? The linesman has clearly indicated his view already.

Makes no odds to me, just seems like the usual nonsensical bollocks that loads of fans come out with when they've had some bad luck


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 27, 2009)

embree said:


> Makes no odds to me, just seems like the usual nonsensical bollocks that loads of fans come out with when they've had some bad luck



If it make no odds why are you here gloating.

When we fuck up we have to deal with it, but we did not fuck up. This was not a case of bad luck, as you put it, we were done by the worst 90 minutes of refereeing I have ever seen. This not nonsensical bollocks, it is a fact, as will be agreed by anyone that watched the game, including the Sheffiled manager. However, dodgy refs is also something we have to deal with and move on, it is done now and there is nothing we can do about it. I just hope no-one else has to put up with this muppet, he is overdue for retirment, he should go now.

Most important thing is we have had McCormack's red card overturned and he will be available to get stuck into the Jacks next game. Can't wait.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 27, 2009)

Haven't seen any of the action from the Cardiff - United match but I will say that the standard of refereeing in this division has been absolutely appalling this season. It's weird tho cos since the Hull match where the referee said the ball went over the line and we should have had a penalty (as seen on replays) we've actually had a lot of "luck" from the referee the matches following so I guess it's swings and roundabouts. Anyway, no need to hate Yorkshire just cos you hate the ref!!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 27, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> Haven't seen any of the action from the Cardiff - United match but I will say that the standard of refereeing in this division has been absolutely appalling this season. It's weird tho cos since the Hull match where the referee said the ball went over the line and we should have had a penalty (as seen on replays) we've actually had a lot of "luck" from the referee the matches following so I guess it's swings and roundabouts. Anyway, no need to hate Yorkshire just cos you hate the ref!!



I wondered when you would put in an appearance in this thread, but didnt expect the conciliatory and well balance comment that you just posted!

To be fair tho, I think any antagonism exhibited on this thread toward Sheff Utd is as a result of the behaviour of your players in their celebrations, which in any circumstances was uncalled for, in the specific circumstances was bang out of order!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 29, 2009)

It is official, watching city loose three nil standing behind the goal at ninian park with nine men on the pitch and a dodgy referee, is better than watching wales loose two nil sitting in the millenium stadium.... this is from the mouth of my 11 year old.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 29, 2009)

1927 said:


> I wondered when you would put in an appearance in this thread, but didnt expect the conciliatory and well balance comment that you just posted!


Eh?! When have you ever known me to be any different?!



> To be fair tho, I think any antagonism exhibited on this thread toward Sheff Utd is as a result of the behaviour of your players in their celebrations, which in any circumstances was uncalled for, in the specific circumstances was bang out of order!


I've read on some Cardiff forums that Stephen Quinn took the piss out of disabled fans which I find hard to believe (altho I can't see the point in goading the fans if he'd not been getting any stick), altho I am aware that Paddy Kenny was a bit of an idiot goading the fans behind him when we scored one of our goals, but well, he _is_ Paddy Kenny and no doubt had been having "banter" all match? I think Cotterill was getting stick for being born in Cardiff and having the cheek to not only not play for Cardiff but also to not support them as well, so if he did anything I can kind of see where he was coming from!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 31, 2009)

all quiet here..... and with the home game we have all been waiting for around the corner as well!


----------



## Balbi (Mar 31, 2009)

They've spelt that wrong


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 31, 2009)

we fogot *YOU* were there..... good to see Scimica staying, forgot what it is like to see him play though. Hope he is able to get a game soon.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2009)

Balbi said:


> They've spelt that wrong



What am I missing?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 1, 2009)

Should begin with a J, should it not?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ross McCormack scores his first goal for Scotland!!!


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, any *realistic* predictions from Cardiff fans about the likely score against the Jacks on Sunday??

(feel free to post your fantasy-hope based score predictions as well   )

Debbie's a Swans fan and I'm a sympathiser**, we'll be heading for a very rare pub in Swansea that's open at 11 AND has Sky 

**I've nothing particular against Cardiff though, peace and that! 

But I'm very pessimistic, Swansea have been pretty goalshy of late and seem to have gone off the boil with two recent defeats and a 0-0 at Hillsborough. 

1-1 at most. Most likely 2-1 to Cardiff I'd say.

Others?


----------



## JTG (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm hoping for a meeting of such nastiness that both clubs will be instantly thrown out of the league and forced to play in the League of Wales for ever and ever


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> I'm hoping for a meeting of such nastiness that both clubs will be instantly thrown out of the league and forced to play in the League of Wales for ever and ever



0-0 then?


----------



## JTG (Apr 3, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> 0-0 then?



I dunno, I try and avoid thinking about either of them. I spose I should hope Cardiff keep the c*ty out of the play off places though so home win.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2009)

JTG said:


> I dunno, * I try and avoid thinking about either of them*



I don't have that luxury  as I live within 10 mins walk of the Liberty and in the house of a Swans fan ... (not that hardcore though, tbf, we've only been to 2 matches this season).




> I spose I should hope Cardiff keep the c*ty out of the play off places though * so home win*.



It's a home banker I'd have thought 

Unless Cardiff get a Sheffield Utd-match type ref ....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2009)

Any of you 'ex-pat' urbanite city fans coming home for the local derby?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

We've had an International break. Both teams will be rusty. It won't be pretty. I don't know who the ref will be this time and how sensible (or not) they'll be.

My heart wants us to thump them 3-0 but I think a 1-0 is more likely to be on the cards. This is fortress Ninian and the crowd should win it for us.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

Scratch that. I just realized that Gabor is out and Purse likely to be in. 

1-1 draw. Which is shit cause we need to win this one to level out the derby season.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> We've had an International break. Both teams will be rusty. It won't be pretty. I don't know who the ref will be this time and how sensible (or not) they'll be.
> 
> My heart wants us to thump them 3-0 but I think a 1-0 is more likely to be on the cards. This is fortress Ninian and the crowd should win it for us.



Premier League referee Mike Dean will officiate the match at Ninian Park. 

One or two of our players have been keeping thier hand in during the international break, Cardiff's McCormack scoring for Scotland  and Swansea's Williams scoring for Germany


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

Premier league ref. Words that inspire terror in me. 

We have a history of Prem league refs turning up and being bloody dreadful.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> Premier league ref. Words that inspire terror in me.
> 
> We have a history of Prem league refs turning up and being bloody dreadful.



just looked him up.... he was the ref at the fa cup final last year


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2009)

He was reasonbly good that day. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Premier League referee Mike Dean will officiate the match at Ninian Park.
> 
> One or two of our players have been keeping thier hand in during the international break, Cardiff's McCormack scoring for Scotland  and Swansea's Williams scoring for Germany



Warren Feeney scored 2 and got benched by Dundee for todays game. he was on within 4 minutes tho. hasn't helped tho, they're 0-2 down and have missed a pen!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## rapattaque (Apr 4, 2009)

1927 said:


>





(City 2 Town 0)


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

0-0.

I really hope we both go up.  Or I would if the prospect of a play-off final against them weren't so nice.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> We have a history of Prem league refs turning up and being bloody dreadful.



I put that down to anti-Welsh bias though, which doesn't apply in this case.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 4, 2009)

Papers indicating canton will be *dry before the game*... although word around the camp fire is that there will be a few watering holes available if you know where to look


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Papers indicating canton will be *dry before the game*... although word around the camp fire is that there will be a few watering holes available if you know where to look



Absolutely bloody ridiculous. So the police think its a good idea to persuade licensees to remain closed to stop trouble between fans. Mmm let me think on this one. Canton is going to be full of fans looking for a drink, when they can't find one they are going to head to the ground where there will be rival fans. I think this is a ploy by the police to stir up trouble and justify their presence and the huge costs of policing the club have to pay, aftre all if there's no trouble where will the overtime come from next season. I think it would have been far wiser to have all the Cardiff fans holed up in boozers in canton than roaming the streets.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 5, 2009)

4 hours til kick off. Time to get up, feed the kids, drop them with the baby sitter and pile down to Ninian for a pleasant Sunday morning bout of soccerball. Come on City


----------



## badlands (Apr 5, 2009)

Mcphail and Parry start, Quincy not even on bench.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2009)

Games don't get any bigger than this one! Wish I was there. Come on you Bluebirds!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgh! 
first blood to the jacks


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

They could've had 3 already.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

That's better.

C'mon Cardiff


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

The ref's been hit in the head by a coin.

Repercussions here.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

Heh-he. Walked in!

Take that, Jacks!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

Despair.

eta...Hang on. Penalty!

ETA again. Scored 2-2! 90th min penalty to the rescue.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2009)

Fuck. fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## agricola (Apr 5, 2009)

The ref has clearly been told by the authorities that this game *will* be finishing in a draw.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2009)

Unbelievable. It's 2-2!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 5, 2009)

Happy with the point, couldn't lose the last ever Ninian Park derby, a dent in the Jacks promotion bid as well.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, a fantastic game for a change. And whilst our hopes of automatic promotion seem to have gone now, so have the Jacks chances of realistically reaching the play offs, so it's not all bad.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2009)

went to watch second half in pub
fucksake!  was shit imo
possibly lucky to get the draw on that performance


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> went to watch second half in pub
> fucksake!  was shit imo
> possibly lucky to get the draw on that performance



Really?

I thought that apart from the opening 20 min, when we were on the ropes, Cardiff were far superior. How we didn't score in the first half is a mystery and we had plenty of opportunities in the 2nd half.

The Allen goal came out of nowhere and the Jacks didn't deserve it, so I was especially delighted to see the softest penalty award for many a year given our way.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought that apart from the opening 20 min, when we were on the ropes, Cardiff were far superior. How we didn't score in the first half is a mystery and we had plenty of opportunities in the 2nd half.
> 
> The Allen goal came out of nowhere and the Jacks didn't deserve it, so I was especially delighted to see the softest penalty award for many a year given our way.



didn't see first half
yes we were superior but kept fucking up, i think there was a stat flashed up that said Cardiff 16 attempts 5 on target and swansea 5 or 6 attempts and 5t on target! iirc apols if not.

yes it was a soft penalty and we wos lucky as i said


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 5, 2009)

We watched this in a pub in Laugharne with a load of Swansea supporters and had some good natured banter with them. Mind you, if we were male I don't think they would have been so kind!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> went to watch second half in pub
> fucksake!  was shit imo
> possibly lucky to get the draw on that performance





If we had lost that it would have been a travesty.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm well pissed off, took photo of penalty, clicked at perfect moment allowing for considerable shutter lag(ie before McCormack even hit ball) and some twat stood up in front of me!!

I beleive this is the penalty bthat broke the record for most penalties in a season ever!! Still think we should have had one earlier tho when Bothroyd was takenm out in the box.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a sunburnt forehead from standing on the bob bank today


----------



## Buds (Apr 5, 2009)

We was robbed!

The ref must've been seeing double to award that pen.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Buds said:


> We was robbed!
> 
> The ref must've been seeing double to award that pen.



Clearly pushed him off the ball, thats the rub mate.

Makes up for the one we didnt get!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm gonna miss Ninian, the Grange End was ace today.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2009)

Buds said:


> We was robbed!
> 
> The ref must've been seeing double to award that pen.



I saw a replay on Sky. Smashes him off the ball with elbow raised too. It was so clearly a pen.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> I saw a replay on Sky. Smashes him off the ball with elbow raised too. It was so clearly a pen.



2 things.

Comparing events today with recent events at NP.

How come Swansea defender, Williams(?), didnt get sent off when clearly raised his elbow. Gyepes got sent off for less and McCormack's alleged offence for his sending off.

When the second Swansea goal was scored the scorere goes into crowd to celebrate, didnt we have a player booked for this exact thing a few weeks ago.

I am all for the Respect campaign, but we need consistency from refs.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 5, 2009)

The Jack was booked for the celebration mate.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marius said:


> The Jack was booked for the celebration mate.



Ok thanks, see they had one of their UNUSED subs sent off after the whistle too. Ran on pitch and gave the ref abuse!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 5, 2009)

Is Tate the jacks left back?

McNaughton left him for dead for the goal. 

Really cant understand why DJ is persevering with Parry. (who never left Tate for dead the whole match) Parry just doesn't deliver. Are Quincy and Burke both injured or what?

We had a settled and balanced team for a while and now it seems its square pegs in round holes.

Also, why has Rae been dropped for CrapPhail?

We should still get in the play offs but we ain't bouncing are we.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2009)

slightly surprised that the ref getting a coin in the bonce seems to hardly elicit a mention here. he was very controlled and in charge and i thought that was a bit tight to be chucking coinage at him tbf, fair result all told altho i thought the swans maybe shaded it tbh, you lot were a bit lucky, ah well


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> slightly surprised that the ref getting a coin in the bonce seems to hardly elicit a mention here. he was very controlled and in charge and i thought that was a bit tight to be chucking coinage at him tbf, fair result all told altho i thought the swans maybe shaded it tbh, you lot were a bit lucky, ah well


The fucking moron who lobbed the coin has been identified, arrested and banned from Cardiff City's ground for life. Hopefully, they'll sling some criminal charges at him too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2009)

well fucking good cos it was a stain on what was otherwise a quite absorbing contest.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 6, 2009)

One c*nt ruing it for the majority saying that the arrested bloke had not been charged last I heard...

What I don't understand is what do you ever have to gain by this....you must be proper f*cking thick....


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2009)

The guy was an idiot on so many levels.

1. Makes our club look bad cause of the actions of a minority
2. They will get caught - The ground is covered by cameras
3. It won't make the ref give us decisions
4. In fact its more likely to make the ref give decisons against us
5. The club will get punished. At best a small fine. At worst we could lose points and our playoff place.

Banning for life isn't harsh enough. Can we tattoo twat on his head or something else too please?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2009)

Just read Alan Tate bragging that he wasn't at all phased by the hostile crowd.

Was I watching a different match?

I heard many people exclaiming that we must be getting to him when he started fluffling balls all over the place.


----------



## Buds (Apr 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> Just read Alan Tate bragging that he wasn't at all phased by the hostile crowd.
> 
> Was I watching a different match?
> 
> I heard many people exclaiming that we must be getting to him when he started fluffling balls all over the place.



I don't think that a load of overweight, middle aged men in their best Aquascutum jumpers calling Tatey a jack bastard or a wanker was ever going to affect his game considering that he gets called a jack bastard week in week out by our fans.

Tate isn't one of the most technically gifted players in the Swansea squad and has been playing out of position, add to that the poor surface which was never going to suit our passing game it was inevitable that he was going to fluff some passes.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2009)

editor said:


> The fucking moron who lobbed the coin has been identified, arrested and banned from Cardiff City's ground for life. Hopefully, they'll sling some criminal charges at him too.



I picked up on the news of the arrest and ban quite late, long after the game. But obviously it's good news.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> add to that the poor surface which was never going to suit our passing game it was inevitable that he was going to fluff some passes.



You serious? Our pitch is brill. Yours is the one letting Adam Jones trot about in every other week.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> Tate isn't one of the most technically gifted players in the Swansea squad


 
No shit.

He is quoted as saying that he felt he played well.

Seriously if he was playing for Cardiff and thought that performance was playing well I'd be seriously worried. 
The rest of your squad played well. I will admit that. He didn't by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> You serious? Our pitch is brill. Yours is the one letting Adam Jones trot about in every other week.


 
Our pitch was once voted as the best playing surface outside of the premiership. The groundsmen we have go overboard on it.

I'm so not looking to next year and that hybrid stuff we'll have have to share with the egg chasing divet machines.


----------



## Buds (Apr 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> You serious? Our pitch is brill. Yours is the one letting Adam Jones trot about in every other week.



I admit there was a virgin patch of pristine grass where your midfielders stand due to your teams insistence on keeping the ball at least 6 feet above it.

We've got an almost perfect playing surface at White Rock, which may or may not be due to Adam Jones rolling around on it. I take it your not looking forward to Gethin Jenkins rolling around in the muck at your new ground?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I thought that apart from the opening 20 min, when we were on the ropes, Cardiff were far superior. How we didn't score in the first half is a mystery and we had plenty of opportunities in the 2nd half.



Watched this game in the same (Swansea) pub as a load of hardcore Jacks in a nasty pub in Wine Street (   ) -- well at least it had a big screen and opened at 11!

I agree with thie above assessment really, Swansea were all over Cardiff to start, but after that, especially in a lot of the second half, Cardiff were better and probably unlucky not to go ahead. Then in the last 10, Swansea seemed to recover their skill and passing and will to attack.



> The Allen goal came out of nowhere and the Jacks didn't deserve it



Why not, that goal was top individual skill  -- Allen is one of Swansea's most promising young players and proved why Martinez rates him. Against the run of play by that time, for sure (although as I said above Swansea had improved again towards the end anyway), but them's the breaks sometimes!



> , so I was especially delighted to see *the softest penalty award for many a year given our way*.



I'm glad some of you Bluebirds agree that it was a soft penalty. I'd say to rate it 50-50 is being generous to Cardiff really. And I watched the replay several times, but maybe I was, erm, being 'influenced' by fellow drinkers around me .... 

Williams, who I didn't much rate,  raised his arm all right but I have my doubts (??) that it was a deliberate foul, he seemed to me to be genuinely going for the ball too ... 

Swansea out of the playoffs now for sure, but Cardiff are still in them and have at least one game in hand over the others no?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> No shit.
> 
> He is quoted as saying that he felt he played well.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd agree with that, Tate was a weak link to me. Williams too!

The rest of the Jacks were pretty good at times.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> Williams, who I didn't much rate, raised his arm all right but I have my doubts (??) that it was a deliberate foul, he seemed to me to be genuinely going for the ball too ...


 
By trying to jump through (not over) the back of a player with his elbow raised? Remind me never to play you.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> I admit there was a virgin patch of pristine grass where your midfielders stand due to your teams insistence on keeping the ball at least 6 feet above it.


  We play decent enough football.



> We've got an almost perfect playing surface at White Rock, which may or may not be due to Adam Jones rolling around on it. I take it your not looking forward to Gethin Jenkins rolling around in the muck at your new ground?



Not really mate, I know we have to move but Ninian Park is just so good and proper.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> By trying to jump through (not over) the back of a player with his elbow raised? Remind me never to play you.



That's why I'm a spectator not a player or commentator!  

One thing I would agree, Williams was generally a poor defender, a weak link.

I'm probably being more objective about the match and that penalty than anyone else in Swansea today. So take what you can get on top of the penalty!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2009)

> Swansea out of the playoffs now for sure, but Cardiff are still in them and have at least one game in hand over the others no?



Yep. That Allen looked pretty good, he Welsh yeah?


----------



## Buds (Apr 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> No shit.
> 
> He is quoted as saying that he felt he played well.
> 
> ...



While he was nowhere near the best player on the pitch he didn't have a particularly bad game. Apart from getting skinned by McNaughton(?) for the Chopra goal he was fairly solid in defence and attack, which is all you can ask of your 4th choice centre back when he's playing left back.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yep. That Allen looked pretty good, he Welsh yeah?




I think so!


----------



## Buds (Apr 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> By trying to jump through (not over) the back of a player with his elbow raised? Remind me never to play you.



Come on, not even the most one eyed fan can seriously that was a penalty yesterday. It was a nothing challenge, your man has made a meal of it and the ref bottled it. Any where else on the pitch and at any other time in the match the ref wouldn't have put the whistle near his lips.


----------



## Buds (Apr 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Yep. That Allen looked pretty good, he Welsh yeah?



Welsh U-21.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> Come on, not even the most one eyed fan can seriously that was a penalty yesterday. It was a nothing challenge, your man has made a meal of it and the ref bottled it. Any where else on the pitch and at any other time in the match the ref wouldn't have put the whistle near his lips.



I don't know why but I just thought there had to be an equaliser yesterday, fate n'all. I just couldn't see you lot winning.


----------



## Buds (Apr 6, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I don't know why but I just thought there had to be an equaliser yesterday, fate n'all. I just couldn't see you lot winning.



1-0 to us this season though.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> 1-0 to us this season though.



It'll be a shame not having a chance getting our own back, us getting promoted and everything.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> 1-0 to us this season though.


 
If losing to the Jacks overall is the price i have to pay to get promotion I'll take promotion.

I know some people have said that they'd rather beat Swansea than get promotion but thats just madness in my eyes. I'd rather be waving to the Jacks for the league above.

Hell I don't even Swansea coming up to the prem after us. I just want to get there first.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 6, 2009)

Buds said:


> Come on, not even the most one eyed fan can seriously that was a penalty yesterday. It was a nothing challenge, your man has made a meal of it and the ref bottled it. Any where else on the pitch and at any other time in the match the ref wouldn't have put the whistle near his lips.



I agree, but you have to see these things in the context of the whole game.  Refs don't always make decisions based on the individual incident in question.  If they think they've made a dubious decision one way, they'll often put it right next time there's a doubtful decision to be made.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 6, 2009)

Marius said:


> Hell I don't even mind Swansea coming up to the prem after us. I just want to get there first.



Swansea only just came up from League One last year, and even with all those draws, they have exceeded expectations, even those of (realistic!) Jacks fans. I reckon they need one more season consolidating before going for the playoffs.

Martinez is a pretty good manager with an eye for playing talent and skill, and who encourages good passing football. Most of the time you get that with Swansea. But he needs to strengthen his squad further, so another season needed.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> slightly surprised that the ref getting a coin in the bonce seems to hardly elicit a mention here. he was very controlled and in charge and i thought that was a bit tight to be chucking coinage at him tbf, fair result all told altho i thought the swans maybe shaded it tbh, you lot were a bit lucky, ah well



Something need sto be done about this problem,and don't think its just a Cardiff disease.

To be fair to the real supporters around this idiot, they pointed him out to officials and hopefully he will get his comeuppance.

The club did all they could yesterday. The heaviest police presence I have seen for a very long time. There was trouble after the game, but I know people who were outside shortly before the final whistle and they said that a lot of youths came in from canton looking for trouble. these were not people who had been to the game, what are the club expected to do about this? Its not a football problem necessarily, but a social problem which latches onto football.

Does it need an initiative from the FA, the clubs, the football trusts or is it time for real fans to stand up and be counted and say they are not prepared to let the idiots ruin for the rest of us. If Cardiff lose points for this the best season we have had in years could count for nothing.

Here's my, very poor, effort.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent post 1927


----------



## badlands (Apr 8, 2009)

C'mon City.

C'mon !!!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 8, 2009)

la la
la la la la la 
la la la


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 8, 2009)

4-0 

Fantastic!


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 8, 2009)

4-1, two goals for Eddie, one for either side!


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.cardiffcity-mad.co.uk/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=441771

Has everyone read this!? The American kid who was chatting on the CCFC message boards for the last few weeks gets a front page piece... Lovely stuff.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> 4-1, two goals for Eddie, one for either side!




go on eddie


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2009)

That's more like it! And another bumper crowd of well over 18,000 too.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw Eddie score. I saw Eddie score...... at both ends  City were actual quite poor for a lot of this match but took their goals very nicely. Important 3 points tonight. Well done boys.


----------



## badlands (Apr 8, 2009)

First time we've scored four since 1973 (on a wednesday night at home)

little known fact


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 8, 2009)

getting a bit emotional now, only two games left at ninian park, boy am i going to miss nights on the grange end like tonight.

then of course there is the possibility there might be another game that i dare not mention... but the thought of it really being possible aint half adding to the tension.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2009)

My mate kept asking people if they were going to cry at the last game 

What a match though. That was fun. Good finishing. Eddie's goal was a beaut.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 9, 2009)

Fair play to the Derby fans, four nil down, they get a conselation goal in extra time and they come out with a chorus of... "Your not singing any more!".

classic gallow humour


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2009)

As I couldnt go to the original Derby game I sold my ticket, and despite assurances to the contrary given to Mrs27 i just had to go last night. I paid to go in the Grange End, as part of my watch a game from everywhere in the last season campaign. What a great place to watch football from, I had forgotten quite how good the view is, only problem being it does seem to be populated by some sort of differnt race to that which I am used to. I did however discover that its where all the best totty watches the game from!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> As I couldnt go to the original Derby game I sold my ticket, and despite assurances to the contrary given to Mrs27 i just had to go last night. I paid to go in the Grange End, as part of my watch a game from everywhere in the last season campaign. What a great place to watch football from, I had forgotten quite how good the view is, only problem being it does seem to be populated by some sort of differnt race to that which I am used to. I did however discover that its where all the best totty watches the game from!!



You get loads of young spotty chavs over towards the away end. Half of them dont even watch the game they spend the 90 minuted goading the travelling fans. 

Becasue they congregate there though.. and often very tightly squeezed in... it does mean that there is a bit of room on the rest of the terrace for the older heads. Most of them are too young to get served, so they dont get in the way of the bar at half time.

Some of the songs that they come out with step over the mark but on the whole they make the atmosphere; the legendary 'ninian factor' would not be legendary if it were not for the singing on the grange end.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 9, 2009)

check *this*


----------



## 1927 (Apr 9, 2009)

Clint, who are you on ccmb?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Clint, who are you on ccmb?




top secret.... have PM'd you


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2009)

So, who's going to the match tomorrow?


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

I am.  And I am going with a bag full of 50 pence pieces.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 10, 2009)

editor said:


> So, who's going to the match tomorrow?


If all goes to plan tomorrow will be the only game i will miss between now and the end of season. 90 minutes in Charlton is gonna turn into 48 hours in London.

Still trying not to dream the impossible dream, but it is starting to get a little bit exciting. Aim to make the most of it cos if we dont go up we are going to lose our best players... if we do go up we aint going to be top six this time next year ... so things dont get any better than this (then again, i said that when were top of the table for 15 weeks ..... and when we were in the FA Cup)


----------



## 1927 (Apr 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> If all goes to plan tomorrow will be the only game i will miss between now and the end of season. 90 minutes in Charlton is gonna turn into 48 hours in London.
> 
> Still trying not to dream the impossible dream, but it is starting to get a little bit exciting. Aim to make the most of it cos if we dont go up we are going to lose our best players... if we do go up we aint going to be top six this time next year ... so things dont get any better than this (then again, i said that when were top of the table for 15 weeks ..... and when we were in the FA Cup)




Innit.

I hate the fans that say, we dont want to go up because we will get stuffed every week!!!ffs, what are we competing for then. If you think it cant get better than this I'll wager that getting stuffed by Man Utd,Arsenal and Chelski will be better!

Ok if we go up we'll prob only get one year of it, but was talking to a WBA fan the other day and I asked him if he had known they were gonna be humiliated this season would he still have wanted to go up.He said it was a no brainer, you have to be there!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Innit.
> 
> I hate the fans that say, we dont want to go up because we will get stuffed every week!!!ffs, what are we competing for then. If you think it cant get better than this I'll wager that getting stuffed by Man Utd,Arsenal and Chelski will be better!
> 
> Ok if we go up we'll prob only get one year of it, but was talking to a WBA fan the other day and I asked him if he had known they were gonna be humiliated this season would he still have wanted to go up.He said it was a no brainer, you have to be there!



I said we would not be top six, but i didn't say we would be back down  top seven i reckon 

Dont mind losing a few games, i am more concerned about the bun fight for away tickets every week, could do with out all that.  A nice problem to have though.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I said we would not be top six, but i didn't say we would be back down  top seven i reckon
> 
> Dont mind losing a few games, i am more concerned about the bun fight for away tickets every week, could do with out all that.  A nice problem to have though.



Fortunately by virtue of having a Premier seat I am guaranteed an away ticket every game!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 10, 2009)

1927 said:


> Fortunately by virtue of having a Premier seat I am guaranteed an away ticket every game!!



i can see now why you think the grange end is...



> populated by some sort of differnt race to that which I am used to.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I am.  And I am going with a bag full of 50 pence pieces.


Is this a misguided attempt at 'humour'?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> i can see now why you think the grange end is...



You know I meant that in jest, and anymore jibes at me and I wont be offering to secure a precious away ticket for ya!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> You know I meant that in jest, and anymore jibes at me and I wont be offering to secure a precious away ticket for ya!!



You may consider the jibes over Mr (or Mrs/Ms) 1927.

Let's just hope that the tickets are precious next season ..... presumably there will be some sort of points system based on number of away games attended. I have done alright this season due to the number of times i have travelled, but if we go up i suspect will also have to give up any other social activity which involves spending money, including eating.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> You may consider the jibes over Mr (or Mrs/Ms) 1927.
> 
> Let's just hope that the tickets are precious next season ..... presumably there will be some sort of points system based on number of away games attended. I have done alright this season due to the number of times i have travelled, but if we go up i suspect will also have to give up any other social activity which involves spending money, including eating.



I understand, but dont agree, that Premier seat holders get priority for away tickets, whcih is going to wreck the atmosphere at away games as there will be  high proportion of prawn sarnie eaters. I will do my best to help out with tickets for people that want them as I got access to four Premier seats.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> I understand, but dont agree, that Premier seat holders get priority for away tickets, whcih is going to wreck the atmosphere at away games as there will be  high proportion of prawn sarnie eaters. I will do my best to help out with tickets for people that want them as I got access to four Premier seats.



well..... This season we have 14,000 ambassadors that get preference for away tickets but when i go away i see a hardcore of usual suspects everywhere, the vast majority of those 14,000 never go away. I dont think the Premier seating preference thing will make much difference if we stay where we are, but will obviously have an increased impact if we go up. Wont be the end of the world though (says he with fingers crossed). 

How many Premier seats are there?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> well..... This season we have 14,000 ambassadors that get preference for away tickets but when i go away i see a hardcore of usual suspects everywhere, the vast majority of those 14,000 never go away. I dont think the Premier seating preference thing will make much difference if we stay where we are, but will obviously have an increased impact if we go up. Wont be the end of the world though (says he with fingers crossed).
> 
> How many Premier seats are there?



Potentially 2500 but I think they have only sold about 1200. If we go up expect the rest to sell very quickly. I can see a lot of them wanting to go to the likes of Chelski, the Arse and Manure, but they aint gonn awant to go to Hull on a wednesday night are they? As long as I get to go to The Boleyn Ground I'll be happy!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

At Selhurst awaiting kick off. 

COME ON CITY!!!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

Get in there!!!!

Pen Ross


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

Dirty fucking palace bastards.

They could have killed Roger Johnson (nearly choked to death) and the ref isnt protecting the players so is just as much to blame. No cards yet for Palace is a travesty.  

Looks like it's kicked off in the tunnel cause unsurprisingly the Cardiff players are angry as hell.


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

WTF!

We're getting a fucking kicking. The refs in this league are absolute shite.

We'll be lucky to finish this game with eleven men.

C'mon City!!!!!!!!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2009)

The ref is doing a terrible job. Johnson's injury looked really serious - I've never seen a player look so terrified.

It looks like Palace's plan is to kick us off the park and with today's ref they'll probably get away with it.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 11, 2009)

3 points for City and a moan from Warnock and I'll be happy. Good result Preston losing earlier.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

editor said:


> The ref is doing a terrible job. Johnson's injury looked really serious - I've never seen a player look so terrified.
> 
> It looks like Palace's plan is to kick us off the park and with today's ref they'll probably get away with it.



I'm sure I have already posted my thoughts on this, but I really believe th FA dont want us in the Prem, in the same way they didnt want us in the Championship. Reffing standards against us have been so bad recentky that they have been biaised. Sheff Utd being a prime example. Dont expect to get anything from refs in the play offs we are going to have to be way better than everyone else to go up!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

haven't been listening to commentary, i hate not beeing able to see whats going on,but sounds tasty. 

As i understand it dave Jones was in the pitch squaring up to anyone who wanted ut and he and Warnock have both been sent off!!

Did you know that Neil warnock is an anagram of Wanker Colin?


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

Yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 11, 2009)

2-0


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

Brum drew
Preston lost
and
we won a fucking war


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

Result!!!!!! My throat is hoarse.

The players were heroes. Dealing with that and answering with goals.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

That bloody travesty that was the Sheff Utd game is going to cost us automatic promotion. I think the guys are really up for this now and can see us going on a roll. We have got a better average than Brum and a game in hand. If they lose to Raeding last game and we beat Sheff Wed I have high hopes that we might be going up, but that Sheff result is going to haunt us.

C'mon it aint all over yet, but Cardiff fans of old already know what is going to happen on monday. Tommo is gonna do us!!


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 11, 2009)

The first fucking time in three games I haven't put on a Ross Mcormack to score first, Cardiff to win 2-0 scorecast. My joy is tempered!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> Result!!!!!! My throat is hoarse.
> 
> The players were heroes. Dealing with that and answering with goals.



To be fair when their backs are against the wall this squad has the spirit to com ethru. Against Sheff Utd I thought they were outstanding with 9 men. reading comments coming from the squad they haven't given up on top 2. Maybe, just maybe!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just looked at Monday's fixtures, could be a fun day.

Brum have Plymouth who went on a goal frenzy today.
Reading are away at Blackpool, thats a home win banker imho.
Sheff Utd have Forest, who are fighting for their lives and making a good go of it.


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> That bloody travesty that was the Sheff Utd game is going to cost us automatic promotion. I think the guys are really up for this now and can see us going on a roll. We have got a better average than Brum and a game in hand. If they lose to Raeding last game and we beat Sheff Wed I have high hopes that we might be going up, but that Sheff result is going to haunt us.
> 
> C'mon it aint all over yet, but Cardiff fans of old already know what is going to happen on monday. Tommo is gonna do us!!



Tommo injured mate.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

badlands said:


> Tommo injured mate.



Thank f for that!

can you still smell it mate?


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thank f for that!
> 
> can you still smell it mate?


 
Smell it?

I'm tasting it.

That was an awesome performance.

If we have a boy, I'm calling him Gabor.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

badlands said:


> Smell it?
> 
> I'm tasting it.
> 
> ...



If you have a girl call her Zsa Zsa, we'll know what it means!


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> If you have a girl call her Zsa Zsa, we'll know what it means!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2009)

Phew. That was one hell of a game!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

Some praise for the Palace fans who were great entertainment. 

Shame that their players can't play football and have to resort to trying to nobble our best players instead. Risking people's careers and for what? They have nothing to play for. They are under no threat of relegation and can forget the playoffs.


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

Fair play to DJ for trying to chin Claude Davis.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Stan Collymore on Talksport saying luymp ya money on Cardiff to go up.................automatically!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there a helpline?

I need to hear a soothing voice. 

A voice that tells me that everything will be alright. That my nerves shredding are perfectly normal. 

I want to share my memories of a shimmying Willie Anderson. Of Evans and Alston. Of sending Malcolm Allison's Palace down. Of being in the Old Lady as we beat Hereford with 35,000 others. 

I need a soothing voice to tell me that all those salty tears I've swallowed over the years will soon be turned to tears of joy.

And I want to tell that soothing anonymous voice in the ether that,
I am a Bluebird
and 
I fucking LOVE this club.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

If we beat Wednesday on the last day to go up, I think I will be blubbing liek a baby at Hillsborough! There's gonna be one hell of a party in Sheffield that night, and no better place for it, as we taste the sweet taste of PL football and scoff at Sheff Utd fans!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm worried that we could deny Utd a place and they'll come looking for us in Sheffield with big bats. The wednesday fans will be alright so we might have some backup.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> I'm worried that we could deny Utd a place and they'll come looking for us in Sheffield with big bats. The wednesday fans will be alright so we might have some backup.



Are you staying up after the game ir coming straight back?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 11, 2009)

Neil Warnock likes us doesn't he?

Come on City! Burnley will be my last ever game at Ninian Park, probably no tears, just envy at all those who'll be there for Ipswich.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> I'm worried that we could deny Utd a place and they'll come looking for us in Sheffield with big bats. The wednesday fans will be alright so we might have some backup.



Batman? Wednesday?

Ha...

Robin Friday... now that is scary

ill get me coat


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Neil Warnock likes us doesn't he?
> 
> Come on City! Burnley will be my last ever game at Ninian Park, probably no tears, just envy at all those who'll be there for Ipswich.



I'll be crying and i AM going to the Ipswich game


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I'll be crying and i AM going to the Ipswich game



I tend to be the emotional type, just that it doesn't seem real to me yet that were moving, even if the new stadium is across the road.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Are you staying up after the game ir coming straight back?



If we don't stay in Sheff we'll be staying in Leeds. 

We will judge the safest option once we know what is at stake alltogether.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2009)

I like Neil Warnock:






			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Crystal Palace boss Neil Warnock has dismissed Swansea City's hopes of reaching the Championship play-offs....
> 
> After his side's 3-1 win at the Liberty Stadium last month, Warnock said: "I hope they don't go up really because I love coming to Wales."






			
				BBC said:
			
		

> "Both teams wanted to win, and we didn't throw in the towel. But I like Cardiff. I hope they go up."


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

editor said:


> I like Neil Warnock:



I'd be a little bit happier about our chances of going up automatically if I thought Warnock would send his players out on the field with the same idea as today to kick everyone up in the air. Last game of the season Palace are at home to.................Sheffield United!!! What are the odds that they roll over that day?

I fucking hate Warnock with a passion!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 11, 2009)

Love that first quote.  In today's SW Echo he's saying how Cardiff fans would relish away games in the Prem, making for a great atmosphere. Also how he isn't going to miss Ninian Park, it being a very influential 12th man.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> If we don't stay in Sheff we'll be staying in Leeds.
> 
> We will judge the safest option once we know what is at stake alltogether.



Trust me, Sheffield will be safer than Leeds


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 11, 2009)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I tend to be the emotional type, just that it doesn't seem real to me yet that were moving, even if the new stadium is across the road.



I am having difficulty getting my head around it finally being here, but i started getting a little bit emotional before the Derby game


----------



## badlands (Apr 12, 2009)

The Times reaction.


"SO MALICIOUSLY treated were the Cardiff City players at a rancorous Selhurst Park that they would have been well advised to check their post-match buffet for cyanide."

We ain't no paranoidz then.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> The Times reaction.
> 
> 
> "SO MALICIOUSLY treated were the Cardiff City players at a rancorous Selhurst Park that they would have been well advised to check their post-match buffet for cyanide."
> ...


That's a good piece: 





> As delighted as the visitors would have been to take all three points and climb into fourth place in the Championship, two of their key men, Roger Johnson and Michael Chopra, were the victims of malevolent off-the-ball challenges that forced them out of the game before half-time as Crystal Palace crossed the boundary from physical to plain spiteful.
> 
> Johnson was taken to hospital with a throat injury after being elbowed by Claude Davis while Chopra departed after being upended.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 12, 2009)

Warnock pleased with performance! Palace website


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone know anymore about this?




			
				The Times said:
			
		

> AN American investor – thought to be a bank – is expected to start talks about a potential takeover of Cardiff City Football Club within the next few weeks.
> 
> It is understood that the potential suitor is considering a number of options including a full takeover, which would value the club at around £35m including debt, or just taking on debt of about £15m owed to a mysterious Swiss company, Longstone Corporation.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 12, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Anyone know anymore about this?



I hope it is just paper talk, owners from countries without a footballing tradition never understand the game properly. We are not just a business (Okay, i know we are, but you know what i mean).


----------



## Gromit (Apr 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Trust me, Sheffield will be safer than Leeds



I was joking about Leeds. Manchester or Nottingham would be more likely.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I hope it is just paper talk, owners from countries without a footballing tradition never understand the game properly. We are not just a business (Okay, i know we are, but you know what i mean).



I can't see anyone accepting a 35mil bid when we could be about to get a 55mil jackpot. It would only be worth backers buying us at a higher price if they wanted to spend mega money on making us an instant top team. But that's too hard to do. Build a super squad in one go that will gel together.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 12, 2009)

Marius said:


> I was joking about Leeds. Manchester or Nottingham would be more likely.



Probably the back seat of a Harris Coach for me.

I love going away and making a big trip of it, Charlton is going two turn into two days in London. It will be good, a few days in the company of a handful of my best mates in all the world, checking out some record shops, having a look around town, hopefully a few pints with some Charlton fans, back in the pub after the game, probably a curry in Greenwich. Looking forward to it.

I have to say though, I do have a soft spot for spending the day travelling with a big bunch of City Fans, whether it be on the train or coach. The game takes over the whole day, up at stupid o'clock, start drinking when most people are still in bed, singing and dancing and shouting all the way to the game and back .. cant beat it.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone know what the "Justice for Panthers '83" banner held up by Crystal Palace fans was all about?

There weren't many of them there, and most of them didn't bother singing, but their little hardcore was certainly entertaining. Apart from the prick with the stupid fucking drum, of course.

Looking forward to Charlton!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 12, 2009)

Are you a woman or a sheep? Woman or a sheeep. 

She was mental though and loved the hostile attention. Well any attention. She she a bluebird painted on her clevage.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2009)

Some photos from Saturday's match:











What is this banner about?






Roger Johnson has just been elbowed in the neck by Davis. How could the ref have not seen it?











Love the old school wooden seats!

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-palace-04-2009.html


----------



## badlands (Apr 12, 2009)

Guilty as sin.

Ban him.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> Guilty as sin.
> 
> Ban him.



That makes a total mockery of Warnock's claims that Roge ran into Davis. He also said in an interview this morning that i saw that challenges like this were happening in every second of every game!!!

Davis should be banned for a long time for that. Furthermore as warnock is so in favour of suing teams maybe we should sue his Palace thugs, and him if he instructed his team to play with suck physicality! Roge is a major major part of our team and that assault may have cost us promotion. The only was we should hold off suing the bastards is if they beat the Blades on the last game fo the season. Beat em or get sued would give them something to play for on the last game of the season!!

DJ said on the championship, that if Roge had been able to get up he would have "killed him"


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 12, 2009)

That's pretty fucking damning tbh.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2009)

1927 on 23rd July 2008 said:


> He's gonna be the star man this year mate,fifteen goals plus I reckon, and his Scottish cousin Thommo will be an able supporter netting atleast ten this term.



Well I was more right than even I dared hope about Ross, and Thommo, well I'd have kept him, and he has been scoring this season even if nit has been for Burnley.

Its fun reading this thread from the beginning again and see some of the vitriol directed at Risdale and co!!

Could naybody really put there hand on their heart and say they would reather we had signed Bent or any of the others we were pursuing?

By the way doe sanyone know how long Ross' contract is?


----------



## badlands (Apr 13, 2009)

You have to read this to believe it

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11704_5180999,00.html


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe its time to revisit the pre season predictions thread.

Rappataque and Marius are duking it out for most accurate I reckon.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 13, 2009)

Roger is out of hospital and on his way to NP.

If the mad bastard plays I think we should sing

You can crush him
You can bruise him
But you'll have to answer to
Oh Roger Johnson


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

Brum losing, Wolves Losing, Sheff Utd drawing 0-0....

Fill your boots.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2009)

Come on City. We've got to win this one.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

Goal!

Get the fuck in!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2009)

Come on CITY!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

The only team in the top 6 winning at the moment.

I'm getting carried away!

Just blow for full time now!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

Bollocks.1-1

Hang on, it's 2-1!

I'm going to have a lie down in a darkened room.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2009)

1-1. No 2-1!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

Wolves winning now.

Brum 1-1 Plymouth

Sheff Utd 0-0 Forest

Reading 2-2 Blackpool

Just hang on in there...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2009)

yessssssssssss come on Cardiff!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

3-1!

Full time.

I hate football.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2009)

Three fucking one! 

Absolutely amazing result!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2009)

McCormack again, what a player!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

McCormack seems to be really hitting form now.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

Back of a fag packet calculation sees us 3 points behind Sheff Utd and 4 behind Brum, who are sitting 2nd, with a game in hand.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Back of a fag packet calculation sees us 3 points behind Sheff Utd and 4 behind Brum, who are sitting 2nd, with a game in hand.



reckon you are right there mate!  sounds bloody good to me


----------



## badlands (Apr 13, 2009)

living the dream



My heart cant take anymore


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 13, 2009)

This is so friggggging exciting!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 13, 2009)

Momentum 

(moh-men-tuhm)

Force or speed of movement; impetus, as of a physical object or course of events.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 13, 2009)

Woohoo!

Can't believe I missed these precious last games at Ninian. 

When do the Ipswich tickets go on sale?


----------



## badlands (Apr 13, 2009)

Sheff Utd and Brum have a difficult run-in.

A win for us at Preston and its game-on for automatic promotion.

I'll say it again,
automatic promotion


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 13, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Can't believe I missed these precious last games at Ninian.
> 
> When do the Ipswich tickets go on sale?



Ipswich tickets will be on sale to holders of Watford stubs tomorrow... not sure when they go on general sale.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 13, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Stood right down the front next to the goal, had cracking view, then my daughter needed the toliet and we could not get back to same spot.... goals started flying in but i could not see!

got some nice shots of crowd celebrating though


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2009)

Preston and Reading beating Brum in their upcoming remaining few fixtures would be nice


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely day, great game, can't believe where in a run in for an automatic spot, Ross McCormack!!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 13, 2009)

One hell of a match. We have to start McCormack up front instead of wasting his goal scoring boots on the wing. Stick him up front and bam bam in come the goals. 

I was hoarse from singing at Palace. I have no voice left now. 
The crowd really lifted the players aftwr a shakey start so well done all.

I dare not believe yet I can't help but believe. Premiership is within sniffing distance.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 13, 2009)

interview with DJ on the BBC Website..... interesting comments about Pallace. 



> "He (Jordan) has not made the call so i will tell him now that Roger is alright..... I have sent him the video with my compliments, he should have a look at it before he spouts off!"



Looks like Taylor is staying for a bit.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 14, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Can't believe I missed these precious last games at Ninian.
> 
> When do the Ipswich tickets go on sale?



*Ipswich info* innit


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2009)

Take over rumours nonsense says Ris. 

They appear to be doing the football club equivalent of shopping around for a cheaper mortgage (good idea whilst interest rates are low) and some hack had put 2 and 2 together to make 5.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yesterday was a strange day.

Usually be it a saturday or an evening ko I have just a couple of hours from finishing work to ko. Yesterday I was up early and was kicking round the house not knowing quite what to do with myself. I was nervous, FA Cup final nervous, but then every game is a cup final now, we have to win 4 more cup finals and I think we will go up automatically.

The atmosphere was as intense as I can ever remember at NP. Even the old girl has changed her perfume at such a late time of life and PL odour even pervades her old terraces. Mindful of the other scores going our way when Blake equalised I could see a seasons hard work going down the pan, but I didnt even have time to get depressed as super Ross went and scored straight away. Great game, great result, but I was absolutely physically and mentally drained at the end of it.

I said earlier in the thread, about the end of Feb I think, that whatever happened we were in a rollercoaster of a ride, hang on and enjoy it. I never expected anything like this tho, if you could design a fairground ride which could give the same feeling of elation, desperation, anticipation, expectation and disappointment Thorpe Park would make you an instant millionaire many times over! Fasten ya seatbelts again guys and hang on tight.!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 14, 2009)

Jesus Christ, I forgot how shit the Official Cardiff City website is.

It's not 1998 FFS. Anyone know the ticket office number?


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok found it, but still, that site is a complete nightmare.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Ok found it, but still, that site is a complete nightmare.


 
Aye you have to click on too many screens to get to the screen you want. They do it to get more ad page views but its crap.


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 14, 2009)

Go on lads the 2nd spot is still there for you, new ground and a new league for next season!!! Why not?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 14, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Go on lads the 2nd spot is still there for you, new ground and a new league for next season!!! Why not?



Sounds good to me fella. If it wasn't for that shocker by City's on-loan keeper at your place the automatic place would be 2 points nearer


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah that was a shocker, still the point was much welcomed!

I honestly think it's between you and Shef U now for the other automatic promotion spot......well thats still depending on Wolves keeping there feet on the ground that is, if they dont it still could be the 2 of you!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Sounds good to me fella. If it wasn't for that shocker by City's on-loan keeper at your place the automatic place would be 2 points nearer



Bad mistake by the Jack Bastard that for sure, but the refereeing decision which actually awarded the goal when it hadnt crossed the line was worse.

People will inevitably look back at where we went wrong if we dont go up. I dont think we should look at the draws away at Reading, Wolves and Brum. We would have taken a point at these games at the start of the season, and recent late goals have made up for these glitches. the game which cost us was Sheff Utd at home, appalling refereeing against one of the worst teams to play at NP this year. A point in that game would, imho, have ensured we went up as things stand at the moment!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 14, 2009)

Nah, Wolves are there now mate. If City win away at Preston then an automatic spot could be on. That's a big ask though. Who knows? It's all good


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> Bad mistake by the Jack Bastard that for sure, but the refereeing decision which actually awarded the goal when it hadnt crossed the line was worse.
> 
> People will inevitably look back at where we went wrong if we dont go up. I dont think we should look at the draws away at Reading, Wolves and Brum. We would have taken a point at these games at the start of the season, and recent late goals have made up for these glitches. the game which cost us was Sheff Utd at home, appalling refereeing against one of the worst teams to play at NP this year. A point in that game would, imho, have ensured we went up as things stand at the moment!




Mmmmmm are you sure it didnt creep across?








Well theres still at least 3 games left for every one so theres still a whole load of situations that could crop up.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Mmmmmm are you sure it didnt creep across?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a better photo from the other side which shows the ballinside his foot, and his foot is only just on the line!


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyway I couldnt believe he dropped that ball, what was he thinking?


What happened to him? He isnt still with you is he? 

Oh and being as we are talking about City keepers what ever happened to Michael Oakes? I always liked him when he was playing for us he was a very steady player. He didnt deserve to loose his place to Paul Jones when we were in the Prem.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 14, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Anyway I couldnt believe he dropped that ball, what was he thinking?
> 
> 
> What happened to him? He isnt still with you is he?



Not sure if his loan is for the rest of the season but he won't play for City again. He made another cock up at Norwich and that was his lot. Taylor is looking decent at the moment but would love young Schmeichel back.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 14, 2009)

*Have we moved up another place yet?????*

This is doing my head in, find myself looking at the league table every hour to work out what our chances of getting an automatic place are, looking at fixtures, working out who is going to beat who and checking to see if we have moved up the table without playing (wouldn't be the first time this season!)


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> This is doing my head in, find myself looking at the league table every hour to work out what our chances of getting an automatic place are, looking at fixtures, working out who is going to beat who and checking to see if we have moved up the table without playing (wouldn't be the first time this season!)



I used to hate weeknds without football, international breaks and the like. Now I hate DAYS without football, I want us to play tonight and tomorrow night and the night after that. I want Sheff Wed away to be this saturday, with the last game at NP on friday night!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to my world.

Hopefully more and more will get the fever and the sleeping giant will finally wake.


----------



## badlands (Apr 14, 2009)

Marius said:


> Welcome to my world.
> 
> Hopefully more and more will get the fever and the sleeping giant will finally wake.



I dream of McCormack's goals, I awake with a fever and a hard-on (or a sleeping giant) and I struggle with the dreams reality conundrum.

Welcome to my world at the moment.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2009)

I know the run in to the end of the season is not the same as the month leading up to the cup final, but iw ant to see the city rise up and support the squad. I wanna see flags on cars, out of windows and on lamposts. I want total strangers givng the thumbs up to each other and doing the ayatollah in Tesco when they realise they are amongst company!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> I know the run in to the end of the season is not the same as the month leading up to the cup final, but iw ant to see the city rise up and support the squad. I wanna see flags on cars, out of windows and on lamposts. I want total strangers givng the thumbs up to each other and doing the ayatollah in Tesco when they realise they are amongst company!!



You'll see it if we beat Preston.

Total strangers doing thumbs up in Tescos normally ends with a prison term for public indecency


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2009)

1927 said:


> I want total strangers givng the thumbs up to each other and doing the ayatollah in Tesco when they realise they are amongst company!!



I have been doing the Ayatolah to complete strangers in tesco for years, it usually ends with thier mothers dragging them away telling them not to be scared.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2009)

looks like we are still fourth this morning


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2009)

Ipswich *update* innit


----------



## Biffo (Apr 15, 2009)

1927 said:


> I know the run in to the end of the season is not the same as the month leading up to the cup final, but iw ant to see the city rise up and support the squad. I wanna see flags on cars, out of windows and on lamposts. I want total strangers givng the thumbs up to each other and doing the ayatollah in Tesco when they realise they are amongst company!!



This reminds me of the end of season away trips to Wrexham and Scunthorpe in the first promotion year (92/93-ish) I experienced watching City. Many car-to-car Ayatollah's were done through the fluttering flags and scarfs. Heady days. If it happens again this year I might just pop with excitement.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

Any other Ambassadors buying their old seat for £20?

I'd buy a section of turf as well but I have a concrete yard so its rather pointless for me.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2009)

Marius said:


> Any other Ambassadors buying their old seat for £20?
> 
> I'd buy a section of turf as well but I have a concrete yard so its rather pointless for me.




Sadly this offer is not available to us on the grange end. 

surely it would be cheaper to take a spanner and some WD40 to the Ipswich game (although if we are in the play offs you might have to sit on a spike!)


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

It's easy enough to take the back of your seat (we checked) but the seat pan itself would need a cutting torch.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2009)

Marius said:


> It's easy enough to take the back of your seat (we checked) but the seat pan itself would need a cutting torch.



Well everyone taking a cutting torch would be just plain silly. One between ten should be about right


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2009)

Can anyone get me a ticket for the 25th?

And who's going to the Charlton game?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2009)

You should have asked me earlier. My mate went down with qualifying stubs today. 1500 left after qualifying tickets sold according to the website. Are you on the database yet Editor?

I'll be driving up to Charlton match. Parking at South Acton and rushing in to match on the train. Then rushing straight back again.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 15, 2009)

editor said:


> Can anyone get me a ticket for the 25th?
> 
> And who's going to the Charlton game?



They go on general sale tomorrow, if you cannot get one yourself I might be able to help.

I will be at Charlton


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Dread, good to see you Sat. I'm at CAFC and Ipswich (0845 from Padd) and Sheff Weds

These are the days of our lives


----------



## JTG (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey PC27, glad you're enjoying it! How you doing?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 16, 2009)

*Bluebird legends* to play match to raise money for Merthyr Tydfil next sunday


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Apr 16, 2009)

JTG, cheers mate, I was wondering whether your wanting us to lose v Pompey last May meant you are now dreading our possible promotion mate 

Yeah I'm fine, our fine late-season run, and all-round solidity this season, is something we never (or I never) thought I would see in my life (same as the other bluebirds on here I guess, we set our sights low so as not to be disappointed) so this part of the rollercoaster ride is one I am really, really fucking loving, boss

Good to see (in another thread) that you are doing well, you're a top bloke (despite your punting us to lose the Final!) 

Glad the Gas have had a safe season, push on next year, least that Trashton lot have done fuck all, eh

See you soon, Blooooooooooobirds


----------



## JTG (Apr 16, 2009)

Heh, bit weird but I'm not that arsed about top flight Blueturds tbh but winning the Cup would have been a bit much  

I think I was overcome with the possible nightmare scenario - c*ty in the top flight and Cardiff winning the Cup! Doesn't bear thinking about 

Keep enjoying it mate, you n the ed make me look slightly more kindly on the bastards than I did previously 

You doing CHAOS?


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2009)

JTG said:


> You doing CHAOS?


I believe they are!


----------



## badlands (Apr 17, 2009)

new play off dates (tho still provisional)

http://www.football-league.co.uk/page/News/PlayOffsDetail/0,,10794~1375449,00.html


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2009)

roll up roll up to live on the hallowed turf! 

planning application for houses on ninian park out now! 

sustainability thingy here (from someone calling themselves urbanists!)
http://www.powelldobsonurbanists.co...terplanning/Ninian_Park_Redevelopment_Cardiff

wharra the chances of me getting one of the affordable units then eh!?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2009)

The rumour mill tells me that Redrow (who were meant to do this development) have sold it on to a CCFC related company.

One suspects that in the current climate that they'll hold onto the land until such time as construction becomes profitable again.

Personally I think that they should consider building a training ground there later on. 
For use when our contract with the Vale runs out.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2009)

Redrow are still on some of the planning docs


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2009)

editor said:


> I believe they are!



Excellent


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2009)

badlands said:


> new play off dates (tho still provisional)
> 
> http://www.football-league.co.uk/page/News/PlayOffsDetail/0,,10794~1375449,00.html



And that concerns us how?

In the unlikley event that we do need the play-offs I will be in San Francisco for the first leg and Vegas for the second, with a 600 mile drive in between.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2009)

1927 said:


> And that concerns us how?
> 
> In the unlikley event that we do need the play-offs I will be in San Francisco for the first leg and Vegas for the second, with a 600 mile drive in between.


 
Part time fan. 

If you were a real fan you'd have ensured you were available just in case


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 17, 2009)

Claude Davies banned for three games (end of his season then) after the Johnson incident.

Ref deserves shagging as well if you ask me


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd like to see the cheeky bastard appeal because they can give him an even bigger punishment if he does that. I doubt he'd be stupid enough to try it though.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

4-0 down at Preston  I could see a bad day getting worse when McCormack missed a penalty. The one consolation so far is that Reading and Brum are both still drawing.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 18, 2009)

5 now. WTF is going on?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 18, 2009)

Brum 1-0 up now too.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2009)

bendeus said:


> 5 now. WTF is going on?



Fair do's. they are putting us out of our misery early so we dont hang on every minute of every game from now til the end of the season praying for automatic. Plus it'll save us all a few quid travelling to Hillsboro!


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2009)

Six.   Ouch.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> Fair do's. they are putting us out of our misery early so we dont hang on every minute of every game from now til the end of the season praying for automatic. Plus it'll save us all a few quid travelling to Hillsboro!



With Brum winning yes we can forget auto.

Thats mullered our goal difference. I think we need two draws or a win to be certain that Swansea don't nick our play off place.


----------



## badlands (Apr 18, 2009)

Marius said:


> With Brum winning yes we can forget auto.
> 
> Thats mullered our goal difference. I think we need two draws or a win to be certain that Swansea don't nick our play off place.



Not sure we can write off automatic just yet.

We can definitely win all 3 games left,

and I can see Brum just picking up a point in their last two games

and I'll be well surprised if Sheff U get more than 4 points in their last 3 games.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2009)

I would have said that we could definately draw against Preston. Conceding six goals though! My confidence is not so high that we can win all our remaining. 

I'd be happy just to draw at Charlton (if only cause I'm going and don't want to see us lose) with a final Ninian Park sendoff win against Ipswich.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2009)

badlands said:


> Not sure we can write off automatic just yet.
> 
> We can definitely win all 3 games left,
> 
> ...




That's the attitude!


----------



## badlands (Apr 18, 2009)

I would just like to add that the announced man of the match was the Preston goalkeeper!

Two deflected shots, an own goal, a missed penalty.

It was just one of them games.

Its out of the way.

Pick.

Shovel.

Premiership.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> Plus it'll save us all a few quid travelling to Hillsboro!



Why would this make any difference to the Sheffield trip?

glory hunter


----------



## blackadder (Apr 18, 2009)

; )


Photos to follow.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2009)

blackadder said:


> ; )
> 
> 
> Photos to follow.



Was it really that bad? I note your goalie was man of the match, so we must have put up a bit of a fight ?????


----------



## blackadder (Apr 18, 2009)

Man of the Match? The sponsors choose the motm, our keeper is a Preston lad, he saved a pen. I wouldn't look too much into it tbh.

I'd have given it to Williamson myself.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Why would this make any difference to the Sheffield trip?
> 
> glory hunter



I can't afford Sheffield, a holiday and a play-off final!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2009)

Great post on the ccmb board.

Someone just said that if Cardiff City is a love affair then the bitch just staggered in pissed  at 3am with love bites on her neck!!


----------



## haZe36 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wolves up.

Happy days


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 18, 2009)

The first two goals were comedy oddities and we went in half time the better team in my opinion. But we didn't come out second half with any urgency whatsoever and they took us to pieces. Very frustrating.

We outsang them at least! "6-0, and you still don't sing..."


----------



## blackadder (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's just a few, more to come tomorrow.

slideshow
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9958538...gs/180509/show

gallery
http://www.flickr.com/photos/99585382@N00/tags/180509


----------



## 1927 (Apr 18, 2009)

Check ya camera out mate as most of those seem to be out of focis!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2009)

1927 said:


> Great post on the ccmb board.
> 
> Someone just said that if Cardiff City is a love affair then the bitch just staggered in pissed  at 3am with love bites on her neck!!




It was a good -if unlikely -  result for Preston, but they won't last 5 minutes in the Prem with crowds like todays. 13,000? WTF!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2009)

My comment on someone's Facebook is:

Well thats life when you are a Cardiff supporter. Slaying Dragons one week and getting mauled to death by trolls the next.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 19, 2009)

Have been avoiding this thread all day, oh dear. Was going to go to the game, very much glad I stayed home instead.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 19, 2009)

Birmingham have to play Reading and Preston before end of season .... so i dont think they are guaranteed second automatic spot just yet

yesterdays thrashing for city may just prove to be a wake up call for the squad

glass half full and all that malarkey


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> I can't afford Sheffield, a holiday and a play-off final!



This season is turning out to be one of the most expensive ever for me, my first season ticket and loads of away trips. In the past football has come second fiddle to things like going to gigs but over the last few years Cardiff city have been clawing their way up my list of priorities ... strangely without me noticing.

Even when i gave football a lower priority, last away game of the season was always a must, no matter where in the league we were.

It has become like an adiction, not going to sheffiled is something i have never considered, I have not even thought about the fact that other things may suffer . I think I need counseling (fuck knows how I will cope if we go up). It is going to be even worse now that my daughter has discoverd that she actually enjoys going to the football with dad.

Roll on the festival season so i can get this bloody game out of my system.


----------



## JTG (Apr 19, 2009)

ha, yeah it's crept up on me again over the last couple of years - spunked 80 quid (at least) on Rovers tickets this month. Thank christ there's just the one away game left now! I keep telling myself that I'll go to fewer games next season but then each individual away sells itself to me for various reasons...

It's worse than heroin I tells ya


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 19, 2009)

JTG said:


> I keep telling myself that I'll go to fewer games next season but then each individual away sells itself to me for various reasons...



*IF* we go up, all away games will be selling themselves to me on the grounds that i anticipate us coming stright back down and i wont have a chance to go to a lot of those grounds again.


----------



## JTG (Apr 19, 2009)

many moons ago, when we were on the verge of promotion to your league, you were about to be dumped in the basement again and I was fresh out of uni, I remember being worried that if we went up I wouldn't be able to afford the away games. I guess that's still true now, the games are more attractive (even if only for novelty/experience value) but you need a fortune to go to them

Let's hope we all stay down then


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 19, 2009)

editor said:


> Can anyone get me a ticket for the 25th?
> 
> And who's going to the Charlton game?



Are you sorted for Ipswich yet?

Have you read my PM re: Charlton?


----------



## Buds (Apr 20, 2009)

Cardiff fan banned for 3 years for throwing gum



> The court heard that it would be very difficult to identify the person who threw the coin which hit the referee, because so many coins were being thrown.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2009)

Buds said:


> Cardiff fan banned for 3 years for throwing gum



I think what all that means is...

Everyone thinks he threw a coin, but he will only admit to throwing gum. so they charge him with throwing missile unknown, he pleads guilty, he gets sentence equal to waht he would have got if he had thrown coin. Result!


----------



## badlands (Apr 20, 2009)

C'mon Burnley!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 20, 2009)

Burnley win 1-0.

A win tomorrow, brum to lose to Preston on Sat, we demolish Ipswich, the jacks beat sheff u and we're in business.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 20, 2009)

badlands said:


> Burnley win 1-0.
> 
> A win tomorrow, brum to lose to Preston on Sat, we demolish Ipswich, the jacks beat sheff u and we're in business.




Then Hillsboro woudl be back on!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 20, 2009)

1927 said:


> Then Hillsboro woudl be back on!!



Now make your mind up.... i can see your kids stood by the door with a bucket and spade, with a sad look on thier faces, wondering if they are going on holiday or not.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 21, 2009)

editor said:


> Can anyone get me a ticket for the 25th?
> 
> And who's going to the Charlton game?



Chaeck ya PMs again son... London bound now so wont be coming back here before the game.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2009)

Fucking hell. What's happening? We were walking all over them for the first 20 mins and then fell apart.

Once their fans woke up, there's been some good banter. Nice ground too.

Come on you Bluebirds FOR FUCK'S SAKE!!!


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 21, 2009)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

isit.


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 21, 2009)

wobbleyou.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2009)

bloody hell! 
errr phew


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 21, 2009)

This was never going to be an easy game.

So, after Saturday, mustn't grumble.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2009)

Phew! That was a fantastic last 10 minutes.

If only we'd played with that level of passion from the start, we would have whipped 'em, but I'm not complaining at the score. Charlton gave us a good game tonight.

I think I've lost my voice from all the shouting


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

Vital point. Well done City. One point away from being three games away from the Premier League. How good does that sound?


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

Sky Sports News reported tonight's Championship headlines as:

'Cardiff's hopes of automatic promotion have all but gone.'

Whereas...

'Reading all but secure a play off place and give themselves an outside chance of automatic promotion.'

Ok Reading have a better goal difference but level on points indicates a degree of parity which simply wasn't represented in the reporting. In reality neither team have a chance of an automatic place but are pretty nailed on for the play-offs. 

Preston and Swansea won't win on Saturday anyway. City to beat Reading in the play-off semis. Prediction for headlines on SSN following a 4-3 aggregate win to City:

'Cardiff scrape through to play-off final.'

'Gallant Reading so close to play-off glory.'

Fuck 'em.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 22, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Sky Sports News reported tonight's Championship headlines as:
> 
> 'Cardiff's hopes of automatic promotion have all but gone.'
> 
> ...




Reading have Birmingham in their final game and the best GD in the league.If Preston beat Birmingham on Saturday and Sheff Utd don't win then our destiny will be pretty much in our own hands.


----------



## Onket (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone seen the Cardiff v Swansea article in this month's FourFourTwo?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2009)

I said before the match that I'd be happy with a draw providing we beat Ipswich. 

Let's hope the football gods honour the deal.


----------



## badlands (Apr 22, 2009)

In 2003 DJ got Wolves promoted via the playoffs beating Reading 3-1 in the semi and thumping Sheff U 3-0 in the final.

(And a certain Mark Kennedy scored in the final)

It's just going to be a bit of history repeating itself, innit?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> Anyone seen the Cardiff v Swansea article in this month's FourFourTwo?



No. Gist?

Swansea and Preston are all but out of the playoff chances now, following Burnley's win on Monday and Reading's last night.

Don't write off Swansea's chances of beating Shefield United away on Saturday _altogether_ -- not likely, but not impossible either. Still if Burley win too, that side issue will be mathematical only.

Whatever, I can't see Cardiff  being anything other than dead certs for a playoff place.

Was Charlton playing well against them last night a dead cat bounce thing? Post relegation teams so often manage it.


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 22, 2009)

badlands said:


> In 2003 DJ got Wolves promoted via the playoffs beating Reading 3-1 in the semi and thumping Sheff U 3-0 in the final.
> 
> (And a certain Mark Kennedy scored in the final)
> 
> It's just going to be a bit of history repeating itself, innit?



He certainly did, i wonder what odds you could get on that happening again?

BTW Kennedy's goal was a rocket!


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2009)

Some pics from the nailbiting night at Charlton:





















2-2!!






http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/charlton-cardiff-city-09.html


----------



## Gromit (Apr 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Once their fans woke up, there's been some good banter.



Best from them "We're going to win six nil"

Best from us "We're going to  Wembley, your going to Shrewsbury". That one had the marshals in the grounds and the cops at the train station laughing.

It was great to see how good natured it all was.


----------



## badlands (Apr 22, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> He certainly did, i wonder what odds you could get on that happening again?
> 
> BTW Kennedy's goal was a rocket!



We are so going up


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2009)

Marius said:


> It was great to see how good natured it all was.


When we went 1-0 down, the Charlton fans sang, "Premiership, you're having a laugh", to which the City fans promptly retorted: "Championship, you're having a laugh".


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 22, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> BTW Kennedy's goal was a rocket!



Pish, *this* is a rocket.  I was on the Bob Bank when Buchanan lined his shot up, and in the Grange End by the time celebrations were finished.  Check out the copper celebrating behind the goal too....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2009)

Marius said:


> Best from them "We're going to win six nil"
> 
> Best from us "We're going to  Wembley, your going to Shrewsbury". That one had the marshals in the grounds and the cops at the train station laughing.
> 
> It was great to see how good natured it all was.



I think my favourite was after the second call over the tannoy for the head of cleaning to report to the main office.. "She's sweeping somewhere else, an now you gonna belive us!" .... ad lib par excellence. 

On a more serious note.... Burke to start, Parry on bench... he just aint trying.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2009)

Roy Keane coming to Ninian on Sat!  as manager of Ipswich 

reckon he'll try and death stare us off the pitch??

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/i/ipswich_town/8013572.stm





and first game in new satdium against Celtic!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8012041.stm


----------



## Gromit (Apr 23, 2009)

Last time he was here he intimidated the ref into not making the right decisions.


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2009)

ddraig said:


> Roy Keane coming to Ninian on Sat!  as manager of Ipswich
> 
> reckon he'll try and death stare us off the pitch??
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2009)

Right.... taking my young daughter to game on saturday. When she comes we normally go straight to ground but i fancy a pint cos it is a special game... anyone know of any kid friendly pubs in canton?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> Chopra hatrick methinks.



Oh the irony.. the sweet revenge that would be. Buy a player for £5 million, loan him back then have him stuff your next team. 

I think the next hattrick is coming from those pink boots of Eddie though.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2009)

Yorkshire plod shitting themselves

Supporters trust response.....

Having being asked by the South Wales Echo for the comment, the following statement has this afternoon been issued by the Trust and has been sent to the Star: 

Paul Corkrey, acting Chairman of the Cardiff City Supporters' Trust, said: "I'm really disappointed at the way in which South Yorkshire Police are proposing to handle next week's match against Sheffield Wednesday at Hillsborough. 

"We believe Cardiff City fans are being treated unfairly by comparison to supporters of other football clubs. 

"When Cardiff City fans went to London for the FA Cup Semi-Finals and Final last year, they were greeted by police in short-sleeve shirts with smiles and there was no trouble. 

"The police in Yorkshire seem to be going into this game with the mindset that trouble is inevitable. For the last match of the season, many Cardiff City fans traditionally don fancy dress, so we are now facing the prospect of supporters dressed up as nuns, vicars and giraffes being greeted by an army of police in riot gear. 

"In my view, the South Yorkshire Police should be operating low profile policing but with enough resources in the background to cope in the event of potential problems. They could learn a lot from how the Metropolitan Police handled Cardiff's games at Wembley last season."


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Yorkshire plod shitting themselves


It's like G20 all over again. Cops hype up the prospect of trouble, media get excited, pumped up cops get heavy handed, a few pissed off fans react and - bingo - FOOTBALL HOOLIGANS GO ON RAMPAGE!!!!


----------



## badlands (Apr 23, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Right.... taking my young daughter to game on saturday. When she comes we normally go straight to ground but i fancy a pint cos it is a special game... anyone know of any kid friendly pubs in canton?



Cayo


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2009)

badlands said:


> Cayo



Tidy... cheers


----------



## pauld (Apr 23, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Right.... taking my young daughter to game on saturday. When she comes we normally go straight to ground but i fancy a pint cos it is a special game... anyone know of any kid friendly pubs in canton?



Romilly's a good bet - family friendly, decent food, and in the unlikely event of a weather forecast-defying burst of sunshine, a half-tidy beer garden!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2009)

pauld said:


> Romilly's a good bet - family friendly, decent food, and in the unlikely event of a weather forecast-defying burst of sunshine, a half-tidy beer garden!



nice one
... sounds better than hiding her under the table at my usual pre match boozer... the kings castle


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 24, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Yorkshire plod shitting themselves
> 
> Supporters trust response.....
> 
> ...




Good response. But i don't remember seeing many bobbies in shorts sleeves!


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 24, 2009)

Onket said:


> Anyone seen the Cardiff v Swansea article in this month's FourFourTwo?





William of Walworth said:


> No. Gist?




It's reprinted on the Jacks forum...

http://forum.planetswans.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=44004&start=0


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2009)

On the pitch tomorrow? NOOOOOO..

post match events... should be emotional


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2009)

Tickets for sheffiled go on sale monday, 18 squid for grown ups. 

Voucher system.... which is not quite a bubble, but means fans will have to meet at an RV point.

not sure if there will be any qualification thing for buying them


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 24, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Tickets for sheffiled go on sale monday, 18 squid for grown ups.
> 
> Voucher system.... which is not quite a bubble, but means fans will have to meet at an RV point.
> 
> not sure if there will be any qualification thing for buying them



Is this definate? Living in Yorkshire already, i really don't want to have to go down to Leicester Forest East services to get me tickets!


----------



## badlands (Apr 25, 2009)

Is it going to be re-released?

Brilliant seeing The Riddler loving it.


To everyone lucky enough to go tomorrow, 

I envy you

my heart aches,

tears will flow as

I remember my great grampy, my grampy and my dad all worshipping a little piece of land just off Sloper Road.

It's been emotional


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 25, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Is this definate? Living in Yorkshire already, i really don't want to have to go down to Leicester Forest East services to get me tickets!



Definite.... heard from the geezer that organises our bus. 

Don't know where RV point will be yet.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 25, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Definite.... heard from the geezer that organises our bus.
> 
> Don't know where RV point will be yet.



Fuck sake!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 25, 2009)

Gutted I'm not going to be at NP today. Fingers crossed for that important point and City will be 3 games from the Premier League. 

Good luck boys.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2009)

Come on city!!!
COME ON CITY!!!!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 25, 2009)

come on city!!!

come on city!!!

come on!!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2009)

come on City!

so are wanting swansea and preston to win today then? 

sky just opened up here! chucking it down  april shower hopefully


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2009)

has stopped! sunny ish again


----------



## Biffo (Apr 25, 2009)

0-1 . 34 mins. 

ETA - Jacks 1-0 down too


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2009)

2 down! shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite


----------



## badlands (Apr 25, 2009)

C'mon brum then

That would be a travesty to the Old Lady if that was the last match.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2009)

WTF. OMG. Non LOL. Etc.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2009)

The last game summed up supporting cardiff in a nutshell really.

Well beaten by a crap side who we should have battered. A city performance that flattered to deceive, the bob bankers got a soaking and Paul Parry was crap!!


----------



## Bomber (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooops!


----------



## badlands (Apr 25, 2009)

Fucking hell.

Fuck.

Fuck.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2009)

PNE won then


----------



## Gromit (Apr 25, 2009)

Gah. Down to the wire. Why am I'm not optimistic based on today's performance.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2009)

Its a pity that it wasnt all decided today as we seriously need to rest a few guys out there today. Playing two games a week for the apst 2 months has taken its toll and we are looking a shadow of the team of very recently.

Thought Burke was the one shining light today and he has to start instead of Parry with Whitts. Parry is looking very poor and just not at the races. Few headless chickens there today and we need someone to stand up and be counted right now, a Kavanagh sort of performance is required by someone, a little general type of game. Today there were a few expamples of players standing with the ball looking for someone to take it one and noone was putting their hand up!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2009)

We've let in 11 goals in three games. Something is seriously fucked in our defence. Actually, with just two goals in three games our attack is fucked too.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 25, 2009)

Marius said:


> Gah. Down to the wire. Why am I'm not optimistic based on today's performance.



Noooo... we can't fail to make the play-offs now.  That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 25, 2009)

Well.... i saw the odd flash of brilliance there, for the first half hour we were all over them, but why oh why cant we be consistent? I think they won just about every 50/50 ball today and when a pass went wrong very few bothered to chase after it. Burke only one REALLY putting any effort in. 

Should make Sheffield an intersting day out though 

But perhaps just as disappointing... the END OF AN ERA CELEBRATIONS.. what an anti-climax.... two roman candles, a couple of giant party poppers, two camping stoves and 300 beach balls with a couple of scribbles on. Stewards wrere quite heavy handed with people trying to take souvenirs home .... best entertainment was an impromptu buring of a Swansea shirt outside. 

Not knowing if we would be back again for the paly offs made for a very odd atmosphere. We got to make the play offs so we can show them how to say good bye to the old girl properly... an old skool pitch invasion.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2009)

It's all over for the Jacks though.


----------



## pauld (Apr 25, 2009)

editor said:


> It's all over for the Jacks though.



a repeat of today's performance and it's all over for us too - most despondent I've felt all season - even if we were to fluke our way into the play-offs we would be crushed on current form...


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 25, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Not knowing if we would be back again for the paly offs made for a very odd atmosphere. We got to make the play offs so we can show them how to say good bye to the old girl properly... an old skool pitch invasion.



Innit. Those official celebrations were as bad as our on pitch performance. The players looked quite sheepish walking round the pitch. Knowing they were escaping the hair dryer treatment from DJ.

No way they'll stop a pitch invasion if we make the playoffs. I'd be gutted if we didn't, that was no way to say goodbye to Ninian.


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 25, 2009)

editor said:


> We've let in 11 goals in three games.



probably Claude Davis' fault...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 26, 2009)

Question: if Cardiff lose the last game 1-0 and Preston win 1-0, which team is placed higher?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 26, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Question: if Cardiff lose the last game 1-0 and Preston win 1-0, which team is placed higher?



Preston. GD would be identical, goals scored would be identical, but Preston have won the head to head battle 6-2.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 26, 2009)

Ta. Not a completely unlikely scenario, is it?


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

Burnley have to beat Bristol c*ty as well to go above Cardiff. Fairly likely I'd say, given that the c*ty have been fucking shite since that mid season run they had but even so, it's another factor to take into account in Cardiff's possible doomsday scenario


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 26, 2009)

Bottom line is we have to go to Sheffiled and come away with three points ..... If i can get up at five in the morning to travel up there, it is the least they can do for me. 

Could be an extremely long and depressing trip home, but might be one of the best ever! 

having said that..... we should not complain about finishing higher in the league than we have since the great black pudding riots of ought six


----------



## 1927 (Apr 26, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> Ta. Not a completely unlikely scenario, is it?



Totally unlikely. There's no way we will only lose by one goal at Hillsboro!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> The last game summed up supporting cardiff in a nutshell really.
> 
> Well beaten by a crap side who we should have battered. A city performance that flattered to deceive, the bob bankers got a soaking and Paul Parry was crap!!



Seems I'm not the only one..




			
				ccmb board said:
			
		

> When I first started going to NP we were in the old 4th Division.
> The football was generally poor but the fans made it special. That first season of mine we just missed out on the play-offs, lacking the quality to really do it.
> 
> Yesterday brought all those memories flooding back. Terrible passing, non existent marking, wasteful play etc. And to top it noff, we may miss out on the play-offs.
> ...


----------



## pauld (Apr 26, 2009)

*urban75 cardiff/ipswich match report and pics*

http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-ipswich-0809.html


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2009)

Great report - and top pics!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 26, 2009)

I think that report sums everything up in a nutshell.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 26, 2009)

Is it too cynical to suggest that some players have realized that promotion for the team means unemployment for them?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 26, 2009)

editor said:


> Great report - and top pics!



Yes.  But it is _Basil_ Fotherington-Thomas, as any fule kno.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2009)

pauld said:


> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-ipswich-0809.html



amazing paul mate 
great report and pics
had me smiling all the way through even though we lost! 

learnt a lot more than other sources as well, thankyou


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Apr 26, 2009)

1927 said:


> Preston. GD would be identical, goals scored would be identical, but Preston have won the head to head battle 6-2.



Is this definitely right?  It makes sense to me, and I think it's what's happens in the World Cup group stage, but I can't find anything to confirm it on the Football League website, and according to Sporting Life "If two or more teams finish level on points, goal difference and goals scored at the end of the season and the championship, a promotion place, play-off place or relegation place is at stake they will then play off to decide who finishes higher."

A play-off for the play-offs at Villa Park or Old Trafford would be pretty amazing, but if it does come down to it, as a Preston fan I'm hoping that the head to head record rule stands!


----------



## NoCoolNickname (Apr 26, 2009)

Not that it will, but, you know, I can dream!


----------



## marksims68 (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic day yesterday, the Cardiff fans made us tractor boys very welcome and there was no animosity at all, superb result for us (sorry about that!) and it was an honour and a pleasure to be a part of the last ever league game at Ninian Park.  As I was leaving the ground I gave the terrace a pat and said a silent goodbye.

Also if anyone saw a large banner with the words "KEEP STANDING" on it, I know the guys who made it.


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Is it too cynical to suggest that some players have realized that promotion for the team means unemployment for them?



I think it would be, yes. Promotion to the Premier League, regardless of whether you'll actually play in it, is a great thing to have on your CV. There are several players who seem to have made careers of playing for teams challenging for promotion from that division.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 26, 2009)

JTG said:


> I think it would be, yes. Promotion to the Premier League, regardless of whether you'll actually play in it, is a great thing to have on your CV. There are several players who seem to have made careers of playing for teams challenging for promotion from that division.



I suppose so.  But from the way they're playing you'd think they were all facing the firing squad if we go up.  Literally.


----------



## JTG (Apr 26, 2009)

I can see where you're coming from (take a look at the third division league table between March and May 2000 to see my personal experience of an even more massive fuck up than Cardiff are attempting - Devon Loch had nothing on us), but I don't think it carries weight. Unless they're crooked I believe footballers do try to win by and large, even if some days they try harder than on others.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 26, 2009)

NoCoolNickname said:


> Is this definitely right?  It makes sense to me, and I think it's what's happens in the World Cup group stage, but I can't find anything to confirm it on the Football League website, and according to Sporting Life "If two or more teams finish level on points, goal difference and goals scored at the end of the season and the championship, a promotion place, play-off place or relegation place is at stake they will then play off to decide who finishes higher."
> 
> A play-off for the play-offs at Villa Park or Old Trafford would be pretty amazing, but if it does come down to it, as a Preston fan I'm hoping that the head to head record rule stands!



Interesting, I know one season (I think it was last season infact) there was potential for a play-off to decide who got relegated from the Premier League, though of course it wasn't required in the end.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2009)

5,500 tickets for Sheffield (well, make that 5,499 now)


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

pauld said:


> http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/cardiff-ipswich-0809.html



Top stuff Paul!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2009)

Still in two minds over whether I want to do Sheff now.

For:

Last league match of the season
Party atmosphere
Its still an important game
Its my beloved Cardiff
Would be a good place for a saturday night booze up the night before

Against:

South Yorkshire Police
Voucher match
South Yorkshire police getting all mardy in the press beforehand
Sheff Utd holigans might come looking for us Saturday night
We're playing like muppets right now
Distance
Expense - What with hopefully the playoffs coming up and a Final to pay for fingers crossed.
South Yorkshire police
If we missed out on the playoffs it would be the most depressing long drive home and I just couldn't face it


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> Still in two minds over whether I want to do Sheff now.
> 
> For:
> 
> ...



Just got my tickets, sorry vouchers. More importantly, I've convinced my girlfriend that she wants to drive me and my mate who will have been up all night, and a guy i've just spoken to on the CCFC message board who needs a lift, from Leeds to a service station just outside Sheffield and then on to Hillsborough next Sunday morning. Win!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 27, 2009)

I've cancelled the hospitality I had booked because in cold light of day I couldnt really afford it, a holiday and a possible Wembley trip. At 9am yesterday morning I didnt feel like spending another penny on the heap of shit I saw in saturday but I';m coming round to a different way of thinking now. We will never sell out for sunday so I can still get a ticket and christ knows they'll need every bit of support we can muster. Its our duty to go, I hope to god we do it because losing will not make a good drive home, or more likely fuck up a good nite out in Sheff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2009)

Marius said:


> Last league match of the season
> Party atmosphere
> Its still an important game
> Its my beloved Cardiff



Not going to think about the negatives, just the positives above. I always try to make last away game of the season (and first, but that increasingly intrudes into the festival season) no matter what division we are in or where we are placed.

If you worry about losing or the old bill or the journey home you would never go anywhere.

_Has to be said though, the £ pockets aint always up to it_


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2009)

Septic makes first visit (and last) to the hallowed ground


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 27, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Septic makes first visit (and last) to the hallowed ground



"I'm a pilgrim, this is Mecca..."


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> "I'm a pilgrim, this is Mecca..."




Yeah... I thought for a minute he was going to say he had swapped to supporting plymouth!


----------



## badlands (Apr 27, 2009)

So 

(deep breath) 

Sheff U are going to get automatic. 

however it happens, and it will, we will somehow finish in the top 6, so our opponents will be Brum, Reading, Preston or Burnley.

I'm guessing we'll play Brum in the semi. (Quincy plays and destroys them)

and then Preston or Burnley at Wembley.

A glorious opportunity.

And we'll royally fuck it up.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 27, 2009)

badlands said:


> So
> 
> (deep breath)
> 
> ...



No don't worry, Reading will get automatic promotion.


----------



## badlands (Apr 27, 2009)

jcsd said:


> No don't worry, Reading will get automatic promotion.



Warnock will send the Blades up.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 28, 2009)

badlands said:


> Warnock will send the Blades up.



As much as Warnock Loves the blades and hates Reading, I think that he won't want to do Blackwell any favours.


----------



## Iko Iko (Apr 28, 2009)

badlands said:


> Warnock will send the Blades up.



correction - palace being utter shite at the moment will send the blades up


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 29, 2009)

Valencia pre-season game confirmed

So that is chase town, celtic and velencia ... had heard rumours we might have Aston Villa aswell, they were the first team to play in ninian park


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 29, 2009)

Christ, this week is dragging.

I just want to get to Sunday and get it done.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2009)

griffinmill said:


> Just seen this competition to win a season ticket in the new stadium.
> 
> <link snipped>


 
Spam advert reported.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2009)

I snipped him here, and also the three threads he started about it in other forums...


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I snipped him here, and also the three threads he started about it in other forums...


I snipped him, banned him and reported him. Take that spamface!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 30, 2009)

I did take the opportunity to enter his competition, using a rather childish name


----------



## JTG (Apr 30, 2009)

Second prize: two season tickets at the new stadium

hur hur hur


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 1, 2009)

Cheers to the Ipswich fan on here, they were great, and the Keep Standing solidarity was much appreciated on an awful, bittersweet day at the  beautiful old place. Madness, and very, very City!

Paul, your report is magnificent mate

So I have this week been through the entire gamut of emotions known to mankind. Tears, desolation, inconsolable pessimism on Sat and Sun to nerves, shaking on the streets of London I think I need a sit down nerves, to today.

Pride, hope, optimism, determination. Pride at how far we have come,not just in the last 10 years from the bottom 4 of the entire Football League, I mean even in the last 12 months. Yes, a PNE/CAFC/ITFC week from hell but fuck me boys we had entire series-of-seasons-on-end-from-hell. We all know, because we were all there. 

We have one game where we need a point to get to the play offs for the top flight of the Football League. I will be there, wired on adrenaline and hopefully a nice pint of northern ale, singing my heart out, holding on to strangers, imploring that beautiful side, your beloved, my beloved, our beloved, Bluebirds to one last effort to get us into the bloody thing.

Marius, please go. You are City. Fuck the feds, fuck the vouchers, fuck all of it. You are City.

We are City. And we have earned it, and we have to go. And we have to lift them. Because this is the best side we have ever had in our lifetimes. Because we have earned our stripes, at Hartlepool, Rochdale, Scarborough, Halifax, Crewe and Darlo. I loved them places, so did you. But I love this more. 

With my little pick and shovel I'll be there, when the coal comes from the Rhondda, and the boys run out at Hillsborough, when the boys run out at Hillsborough, I'll be there.

Cheers boys, respect one and all


----------



## Gromit (May 1, 2009)

It's been a brown trousers week and still 3 days to wait until the agony is over. 

I ain't going. Got work to do this weekend unfortunately. 
I'm sure all those going will do us proud.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2009)

Yorkshire's finest will be adopting a zero tolerance policy towards alcohol at the RV point on Sunday.... on buses at least. 

This is often put about to put people off but does not materialise, in my experience though this particular force have no limits when it comes to childishness.


----------



## phildwyer (May 1, 2009)

City have never been in the top flight during my entire lifetime.  Never even close.  I'm suprised to find how important it seems to me now (even though I know we'd lose every game 10-0).  We may never get another chance...


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 1, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> City have never been in the top flight during my entire lifetime.  Never even close.  I'm suprised to find how important it seems to me now (even though I know we'd lose every game 10-0).  We may never get another chance...



But city were in the old first division 1960/62 and you were born on 28 October 1953 .... or are you not *THE* Phil Dwyer?


----------



## phildwyer (May 1, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> But city were in the old first division 1960/62 and you were born on 28 October 1953 .... or are you not THE Phil Dwyer?



Sorry, all those years of heading soggy footballs have scrambled my eggs.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 1, 2009)

Clint, my experience of being in charge of bubble busses (Bristol City, Stoke away in play offs) teaches me you can let people have a beer but you MUST stop off before the RV to get rid of all cans etc

That was even busses coming from London! What a fucking shambles. My reading is SYP are well twitchy re Sunday, luckily (in one sense) we haven't sold 5500.

Marius good news, it's only 2 days, not 3


----------



## JTG (May 1, 2009)

it's illegal to drink on buses going to football


----------



## badlands (May 2, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Cheers to the Ipswich fan on here, they were great, and the Keep Standing solidarity was much appreciated on an awful, bittersweet day at the  beautiful old place. Madness, and very, very City!
> 
> Paul, your report is magnificent mate
> 
> ...



^ ^ ^

This.

Brilliant post.

Got me believing again.

So I watched this.


we win as a team or die as individuals

And now I know I'll be there,

for we are City.

C'mon City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2009)

28 hours to go. FFS I wanna know now.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 2, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Clint, my experience of being in charge of bubble busses (Bristol City, Stoke away in play offs) teaches me you can let people have a beer but you MUST stop off before the RV to get rid of all cans etc
> 
> That was even busses coming from London! What a fucking shambles. My reading is SYP are well twitchy re Sunday, luckily (in one sense) we haven't sold 5500.
> 
> Marius good news, it's only 2 days, not 3



Yeah, cheers, knows the score.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 2, 2009)

cardiff city ticketing system leaps into the 20th century


----------



## Placid Casual27 (May 2, 2009)

Clint I know you know the deal mate, sorry I didn't mean to imply otherwise.

Cheers Badlands, for the compliment. That Al Pacino speech makes me want the game to start now!

JTG, aye I know its illegal but we were on the way to Ashton Gate. Needs must

Come on the City. Good luck boys, I'm there too


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> cardiff city ticketing system leaps into the 20th century



And the first time they will be using this will be the potential play-offs! I predict carnage!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 2, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Clint I know you know the deal mate, sorry I didn't mean to imply otherwise.



No offence taken comrade, just did not want to discuss it in too much detail on a public message board. 

Big Gwyn is currently working on a book about the rise and fall of the old Valley RAMs. Should make a welcome change for the usual hooli-porn and give some interesting insights into what the RAMs had to deal with from the forces of law and order.

You going up tomorrow?


----------



## 1927 (May 2, 2009)

badlands said:


> Smell it?
> 
> I'm tasting it.
> 
> ...



 Yeah right!

Congrats anyway mate, hope ya all well. Make sure he listens to the radio tomorrow for his first taste of the heartbreak involved in being a city fan!!


----------



## badlands (May 2, 2009)

1927 said:


> Yeah right!
> 
> Congrats anyway mate, hope ya all well. Make sure he listens to the radio tomorrow for his first taste of the heartbreak involved in being a city fan!!



His name is Llyr.

His big sister saw an FA Cup final and a Grand Slam

her little brother's gonna see the city in the premiership


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 2, 2009)

Marius said:


> 28 hours to go. FFS I wanna know now.


19 hours to go....

packing my sandwiches now, pressing my lucky boxer shorts, charging my camera, then going to settle down to an early night with a nice cold can of 'bow. 

6am start


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> 19 hours to go....
> 
> packing my sandwiches now, pressing my lucky boxer shorts, charging my camera, then going to settle down to an early night with a nice cold can of 'bow.
> 
> 6am start



fair play clint! i'm feeling a bit sick and going nowhere near...
not even in the diff tomorrow

ah well, not like it really matters does it, the premiership like

does it?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 2, 2009)

*End of an era*

Wont be long now and this thread will be consigned to history and we will all be moving over to the shiny new 2009/10 thread. 

I have some fond memories of this thread, I am going to miss it big time. She has been a fortress, i remember when that griffin mill firm stuck thier nose in and try to spam us, but they ran off with thier keyboards kicked. 

They will never be able to recreate what we have had here, but you gotta move on.

Let's hope the team get thier act together and help us say goodbye to the thread properly. 

(_14 and a bit hours to kick off_)


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2009)

maybe ed can make us a dvd of this season's thread with pauld's reports as slideshows and audio narrative as the 'special extras'


----------



## JTG (May 2, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> JTG, aye I know its illegal but we were on the way to Ashton Gate. Needs must



Ah well, all bets are off when you go there. We usually just hole up in Clifton and get a last minute cab down

Have fun tomorrow whatever the score

I'm drunk, have spent the day watching us win 4-1 and seeing the away end full of north eastern morris dancers


----------



## poisondwarf (May 3, 2009)

It's finally here....go blooooooooooobirds!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

I will admit to feeling a little nervy.


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I will admit to feeling a little nervy.



I cant watch.

I know i cant see anyway cause i'm listening on radio but you know what i mean.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

Paper aeroplanes on the pitch?

Is this some kind of omen?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

Bollocks!

Preston go one up.

Arse going 5p 50p at the moment.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

Come on City!
Come on QPR!
Come on Bristol City!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

Penalty at Burnley.

Dunno which way it's gone atm...

Edit: Burnley 1-0.

I have a feeling of impending doom.


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2009)

aaaaaaaarrrrrrggghhh

BLOODY HELL


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

Burnley go 2 up...


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

For fuck's sake City!


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2009)

I'm shitting bricks right now.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

0-0 at half time.

I'll happily take this. 

Another 45 min of stomach knotting and mind bending tension yet though.

I've visibly aged since mid-day.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

Get in!

QPR score at Preston.

1-1


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

Come on QPR!

Edit: blimey, Charlton are going down in style! They were very strong when we played them.


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2009)

oh dear dear dear


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

No!

Wednesday have scored.

I've got the bends with pressure.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

Fucking hell. 

To be honest, given our recent performances I don't think we've got a hope in hell of winning the play offs anyway, but it would be nice to have a go and give Ninian Park a better send off.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

I feel sick.

Preston 2-1 QPR


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

I hate football.


----------



## Gromit (May 3, 2009)

Me too. All we needed to do was keep a clean sheet and we blew it.


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2009)

as it is....aren't Cardiff EXACTLY tied with Preston, even down to goals scored?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

belboid said:


> as it is....aren't Cardiff EXACTLY tied with Preston, even down to goals scored?



It then goes head to head, but I think they've scored more than us anyhoo.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

Just three miserable minutes to go - and it's all going horribly wrong.


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

editor said:


> Just three miserable minutes to go - and it's all going horribly wrong.



five minutes of injury time....


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2009)

5 mins added time!
fuck THAT! 

cannae take it


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

I'm distraught.

There's nowhere to hide.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

*starts shouting at the sky, fists raised

COME ON CARDIFF!!!


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

All over, back luck Bluebirds


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

*clutching at straws

COME ON QPR!


----------



## belboid (May 3, 2009)

"They [Preston]clear two QPR shots off their own goalline in injury time"

ouch, bad luck


----------



## Biffo (May 3, 2009)

Gutted. What a time in the season to finally have a bad run


----------



## phildwyer (May 3, 2009)

In over 30 years as a City fan I thought I'd experienced every kind of cruel let-down and deflated hope imaginable.  Just goes to show, there's _always_ something worse.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 3, 2009)

I'm going to Top Wok to gorge myself.

Deflated.


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> In over 30 years as a City fan I thought I'd experienced every kind of cruel let-down and deflated hope imaginable.  Just goes to show, there's _always_ something worse.




Make that 40 years... 

And just because you know something is going to happen, doesn't make it any more difficult to bear.

After being top 6 for virtually every minute of the season to be let down in such a way by a team of gutless, spineless COWARDS... 

Best chance for 40 years, and it's gone, in a heartbeat.

Too many players with no heart and no bollocks.

Say goodbye (reluctantly) to Ross, Roger and Joe.

Hopefully we can also say goodbye to Heaton, Enckelman, Taylor, Capaldi, Kennedy, McPhail, Parry, Whittingham  and Dave Jones. 

I've not been a Jones-basher up till now, but ultimately the buck stops somewhere, and if you cannot motivate your team to take more than one point from 12 at the most critical juncture of the season, then you have, in the words of the tabloids, "taken this club as far as you can".

Steve Coppell anyone?


----------



## articul8 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry boys - but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for PNE!


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2009)

articul8 said:


> Sorry boys - but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations - you deserve to be there - see you next season


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

We hit the bar as well!

Truth is, our form had already dipped disastrously and we've been running on empty for a long time.

But for all the hand wringing, things have improved immensely over the last couple of years: our highest league position for years, FA Cup final last year and a new stadium coming right up.


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2009)

editor said:


> We hit the bar as well!
> 
> Truth is, our form had already dipped disastrously and we've been running on empty for a long time.
> 
> But for all the hand wringing, things have improved immensely over the last couple of years: our highest league position for years, FA Cup final last year and a new stadium coming right up.




I think the two games a week for the last couple of months took its toll in the end. Anyway we diodnt want to be in that there premiership with all the bollocks that entails!!

I said months ago I  would settle for another season in the championship if it was half as good as this year. Going to be a lot of  people leaving tho, but for good money, so DJ, or whoever replaces him should have a decent kitty for new signings!


----------



## articul8 (May 3, 2009)

pauld said:


> Congratulations - you deserve to be there - see you next season



Cheers, will do  it would be plain embarrasing to see our current lot in the prem - be like a season long commercial for slimfast

At least we'll have a visit from the Geordies to look forward to


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2009)

articul8 said:


> Cheers, will do  it would be plain embarrasing to see our current lot in the prem - be like a season long commercial for slimfast
> 
> At least we'll have a visit from the Geordies to look forward to



the good thing about next season is that you wouldn't bank on any of the relegated teams bouncing straight back up...

both boro and newcastle will have to totally rebuild their teams.


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2009)

And you've got the terrace at Peterborough away. I'll probably go to that one.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2009)

Onket said:


> And you've got the terrace at Peterborough away. I'll probably go to that one.


Ooh the glamour!


----------



## blackadder (May 3, 2009)

Don't suppose anyone on this thread wants to see my photos of the PNE fans celebrating on the pitch, do they?


----------



## 1927 (May 3, 2009)

blackadder said:


> don't suppose anyone on this thread wants to see my photos of the pne fans celebrating on the pitch, do they?



fuck off twat!


----------



## blackadder (May 3, 2009)

1927 said:


> fuck off twat!



I deserved that I suppose, but I couldn't resist. Swans on our boards congratulating us, they really don't like your lot, do they?


----------



## Onket (May 3, 2009)

editor said:


> Ooh the glamour!


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2009)

blackadder said:


> I deserved that I suppose, but I couldn't resist. Swans on our boards congratulating us, they really don't like your lot, do they?



Second City Syndrome - sad really if you define yourself by your hatred of others...

I'll always laugh at the comments on the ccfc mb earlier this year when Swansea fans claimed that the local derby would be our "Cup final".

No, quoth a Bluebird, the Cup Final was our Cup Final


----------



## spacemonkey (May 3, 2009)

I knew this would happen. I just couldn't bring myself to bet on it. 

Gutted. 

Ninian deserved a better send off. The whole team should be ashamed.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2009)

Unlucky, missed out by virtue of having scored a goal less than Preston.


----------



## badlands (May 3, 2009)

There is really nothing to say.


----------



## pauld (May 3, 2009)

badlands said:


> There is really nothing to say.



plenty to say, but probably not today, as  we will regret in the morning.

If I had my season ticket for next year in my hand I would rip it up now - nuff said.


----------



## rosa (May 3, 2009)

Just seen the interview with Dave Jones on ITV: "We all have knocks in our life, i've had plenty of knocks in mine, be it in football or otherwise." You'd have thought his bad luck had run out by now. What a horrible way to miss out on the playoffs. I feel for yous, i really do.


----------



## bendeus (May 3, 2009)

A shitty day for the city of Cardiff. The rugby side of it narrowly lost out to one of the biggest club side on the planet, which is understandable. The football side, though? Is there anything that can explain a capitulation such as the one we've seen over the last few weeks? What a bastard of a day


----------



## editor (May 4, 2009)

pauld said:


> plenty to say, but probably not today, as  we will regret in the morning.
> 
> If I had my season ticket for next year in my hand I would rip it up now - nuff said.


Well, I'll have it if you don't want it!  

Yes, it was shit the way we ran out of steam at the end, but I think a bit of perspective is needed. 

These kind of collapses happen when you've got a slimline squad with no budget for bringing in new blood. Hull started brightly in the Premiership and quickly ran out of puff, and we did the same in reverse.

We've got away with some seriously average players this year, but despite that we still ended up only missing out on the play offs by a stinking goal.

It wasn't that long ago that attendances of 6,000 were considered pretty good for City games and from where I'm sitting we've come a very very long way - look at the crowds were pulling in now. The 'Sleeping Giant' tag used to be a bit of a joke, but there's some real hope that we can move on to bigger and better things.

Sure it's disappointing to see the way it all fucked up at the end but come on folks - we're miles away from being as shit as we used to be and we've been to Wembley twice already, FFS! And when was the last time we finished as highly as this in the league?

(that's a serious question, by the way, because I can't remember).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

For fuck's sake, some posters, I can remember when cardiff were in the basement, I know it's gutting, but look at the long term, the club has come a mile, that's how it seems to an outsider.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2009)

editor said:


> Well, I'll have it if you don't want it!
> 
> Yes, it was shit the way we ran out of steam at the end, but I think a bit of perspective is needed.
> 
> ...



That's all very pragmatic Ed, I think I'll be more like this for a few days yet though...


----------



## editor (May 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> For fuck's sake, some posters, I can remember when cardiff were in the basement, I know it's gutting, but look at the long term, the club has come a mile, that's how it seems to an outsider.


I see you're more of a Philosopher:






http://www.urban75.org/comics/fans.html


----------



## phildwyer (May 4, 2009)

editor said:


> These kind of collapses happen



Do they though?  Seriously, has any team ever lost out on promotion because of such a completely and utterly disastrous run at the very end of the season?  Ever?  I suspect we broke some kind of record this year.



editor said:


> And when was the last time we finished as highly as this in the league?



Probably 1971, when we looked safe to go up to the then first division but sold Toshack with three games to go, finished narrowly in third place, and never really recovered.  Until now, sort of.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Do they though?  Seriously, has any team ever lost out on promotion because of such a completely and utterly disastrous run at the very end of the season?  Ever?  I suspect we broke some kind of record this year.


I'm not a Stat Man kinda fella, but things could have been worse:



> Most consecutive league games without a win: 37, Derby County (Premier League/Championship. 17 September 2007 to 13 September 2008)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_records_in_England#Games_without_a_win


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Do they though?  Seriously, has any team ever lost out on promotion because of such a completely and utterly disastrous run at the very end of the season?  Ever?  I suspect we broke some kind of record this year.



Didn't ipswich used to do this all the time?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 4, 2009)

editor said:


> I see you're more of a Philosopher:


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Do they though?  Seriously, has any team ever lost out on promotion because of such a completely and utterly disastrous run at the very end of the season?  Ever?  I suspect we broke some kind of record this year.



Rovers 1999/2000, second by miles with ten games to go, only won one of those last ten games, lost at already relegated Cardiff on the last day and didn't even make the play offs.

Yes, I remember the glee that was greeted with at Ninian Park as people around me sobbed their eyes out.

What goes around comes around


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 4, 2009)

I would agree with Ed, this is the best position we have been in for many years. We are pissed off now because we narrowly missed out on promotion, but it has been an exciting season, one of the best that i can remember. There have been moments this season where quite literally, it was "just like watching Brazil!"

It has to be said though, that team yesterday were a disgrace, no enthusiasm at all. The only one that showed any passion was (yet again) Burke.... low and behold, he gets substituted!

Apart from ten minutes at the start of the second half we showed none of the flare and style that got us into this position in the first place. The City fans even turned on Roger Johnson at one point, a man that through the season has more consistently than any other player shown some passion and some guts. 

Yesterday i saw superheroes, convicts, nuns and pantomime cows in tears, genuinely gutted about they way things had panned out. Most of them were young though, this is all new to them. When you have been following city for as long as i have, you get used to it .... this is what following city is all about. Missing out on promotion is nowhere near as bad as getting relegated.

And I am proud to say, despite the predicament we found ourselves in, our massive away following still managed to outsing the famous Hillsborough stadium.

Yes, we blew our best chance in years and there will be the usual worries about our best players leaving us now etc but we can have another go next year. Don't forget two seasons ago we spent 15 weeks top of the league, we are getting there slowly!

For me the one thing about this that REALLY pisses me off and time will never be able to put right ... and that is the fact that we have not been able to say goodbye to Ninian Park properly. That is something i will *never *forgive this squad for.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2009)

JTG said:


> Yes, I remember the glee that was greeted with at Ninian Park as people around me sobbed their eyes out.
> 
> What goes around comes around


Of course, the Rovers fans would have been _sooooooo_ much more magnanimous and understanding had it been the other way around, right?

Ya. Rly. You lot would have fucking loved rubbing it in too, and I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 4, 2009)

We should get in touch with Chantelle, she should be able to tell us how to cope with being shafted by Preston.


----------



## Iko Iko (May 4, 2009)

editor said:


> These kind of collapses happen when you've got a slimline squad with no budget for bringing in new blood.



havent you just spunked four million on Chopra ?

from what i've heard Ridsale has been budgetting under the assumption that you'd be in the premierwankfest, and what with the new stadium you're looking at the very real possibility of financial disaster round the corner


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 4, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> haven't you just spunked four million on Chopra ?



not quite... as i understand it he was on loan with the option of buying at end of season. given what i have seen of him over the last few games i think we ought to say thanks but no thanks. 

No doubt we will cough up though


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2009)

editor said:


> Of course, the Rovers fans would have been _sooooooo_ much more magnanimous and understanding had it been the other way around, right?
> 
> Ya. Rly. You lot would have fucking loved rubbing it in too, and I'd expect nothing less.



yes

*shrugs*

it's only football, always next year


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> For me the one thing about this that REALLY pisses me off and time will never be able to put right ... and that is the fact that we have not been able to say goodbye to Ninian Park properly. That is something i will *never *forgive this squad for.



Absolutely. I can't even bring myself to look at the photos of the Ipswich game.


----------



## NoCoolNickname (May 4, 2009)

Football - bloody hell!


----------



## rapattaque (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Iko Iko (May 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> We are pissed off now because we narrowly missed out on promotion



to be fair, you narrowly missed out on the play-offs, with three other strong teams and the form that you were in before the sheff weds game, you would hardly be favourites innit


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 4, 2009)

Iko Iko said:


> to be fair, you narrowly missed out on the play-offs, with three other strong teams and the form that you were in before the sheff weds game, you would hardly be favourites innit



If the team had played to their capability there is no-one in the league that would have come close to presenting us with a threat. Some of the football i have seen this season has literally been "Just like watching Brazil". Unfortunately, consistency has not been a feature of the team and you are right, the way we have played lately we were not going to get to Wembley, never mind clinch promotion.

However...... if we had secured just one point out of our last four games we would have guaranteed one more game at ninian park and been able to give her the send off she deserved. That for me is the most annoying thing.

What we need is few fire bugs in the team .. you wont catch an arsonist chucking away their last four matches!


----------



## NoCoolNickname (May 4, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> However...... if we had secured just one point out of our last four games we would have guaranteed one more game at ninian park and been able to give her the send off she deserved.



Or only lost 5-0 to us!   If Andy Lonergan hadn't saved McCormack's penalty, or Kennedy hadn't scored that own goal, you'd be in the play-offs now and our season would be over!  I nearly didn't bother going to that game I was so convinced our season was over.

Better luck next season!


----------



## badlands (May 4, 2009)

THIS is how I fucking feel


----------



## spacemonkey (May 4, 2009)

I think I'm more gutted about yesterdays result than I was about the FA Cup final last year. 

Despite the fact that the FA Cup was a once-in-a-lifetime chance. Odd.


----------



## llion (May 4, 2009)

I'm a Swans fan, but not a mean-spirited one, so I think it is a shame you didn't make it to the play-offs. Would have been great if we had both Welsh clubs had made it,  not least from the international team's point of view as Wales need as many players in the Premiership as possible. Ledley could make it at Premiership level and develop into an even better player for Wales I think. Hope Swansea and Cardiff can hold on to their best players and could back stronger next year. (Let's hope Wrexham have a better season as well - sort if out Deano!)


----------



## StanSmith (May 5, 2009)

Its a shame you didnt make it, but we were in the same boat last year and it is a right shitter. If you can keep your better players together (which given you are moving to your new ground might be hard because of the money issues) and add a couple of shrewd signings I think you could make the top 2 next season.

Just hang on in there and good luck!!


PS If you beat w**t b**m a couple of times as well that would be just sweet thanks!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 5, 2009)

llion said:


> I'm a Swans fan, but not a mean-spirited one, so I think it is a shame you didn't make it to the play-offs. Would have been great if we had both Welsh clubs had made it,  not least from the international team's point of view as Wales need as many players in the Premiership as possible. Ledley could make it at Premiership level and develop into an even better player for Wales I think. Hope Swansea and Cardiff can hold on to their best players and could back stronger next year. (Let's hope Wrexham have a better season as well - sort if out Deano!)



Always good to hear from a non-mean-spirited-jack ... so few of you about.

I think going back just a few years Cardiff's squad was full of Welsh internationals, Ernie, Gabbidon, Collins, Koumas, Parry, Ledley, Ramsey .. to name but a few. Not the case these days, Parry and Ledley is about it these days (the latter may well leave us this summer, the former should in my opinion). Don't really pay much attention to Swansea, but i am not aware of many Welsh Internationals in the squad. Maybe a place in the Premiership would entice a few locals back (?)


----------



## blackadder (May 5, 2009)

AT least you've had a etymology named after your club.. my bets a Swans fan wrote it.



> Cardiff (Kerr.difff)
> 
> Inflected Form(s):
> cardiffed; cardiff·ing; cardiffs
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2009)

blackadder said:


> AT least you've had a etymology named after your club.. my bets a Swans fan wrote it.



stop being a prick eh!

why don't you go and hunt a defencless animal whilst looking the smug twat you are


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> stop being a prick eh!
> 
> why don't you go and hunt a defencless animal whilst looking the smug twat you are



I think that's a 







bite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

llion said:


> I'm a Swans fan, but not a mean-spirited one, so I think it is a shame you didn't make it to the play-offs. Would have been great if we had both Welsh clubs had made it,  not least from the international team's point of view as Wales need as many players in the Premiership as possible. Ledley could make it at Premiership level and develop into an even better player for Wales I think. Hope Swansea and Cardiff can hold on to their best players and could back stronger next year. (Let's hope Wrexham have a better season as well - sort if out Deano!)



Got to say, I prefer Swansea of the two clubs.  I really like your manager and philosophy at the moment.  In fact, if Zola goes, I'd like us to nab him 

(Just kidding, but he is a similar philosophy as zola IMO)


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2009)

Onket said:


> I think that's a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passed the apples! well done

can you find a pic for the letter 'C' grumps?


----------



## Onket (May 5, 2009)

ddraig said:


> passed the apples! well done
> 
> can you find a pic for the letter 'C' grumps?



That's better, well done.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

I sent that definition thing to my Swan mate...


----------



## Bomber (May 5, 2009)

*Hard Luck Blues !*

I suspect the various constabularies aren't shedding any tears that Cardiff missed out what with Wolves, Brum going up and Stoke up there already and seemingly safe. I see we are in for Ledley again !  now you guys have to face the new stadium hiccups !!  I reckon you'l get to the promised land one day, but it could be a way off for now !!


----------



## badlands (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Got to say, I prefer Swansea of the two clubs.  I really like your manager and philosophy at the moment.  In fact, if Zola goes, I'd like us to nab him
> 
> (Just kidding, but he is a similar philosophy as zola IMO)



We never have, we never will play with a five man midfield.


----------



## badlands (May 5, 2009)

blackadder said:


> AT least you've had a etymology named after your club.. my bets a Swans fan wrote it.



And you can fuck off


----------



## badlands (May 5, 2009)

All I know is that someone was playing with the space/time continuum.

I think it was Dr. Evil.


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 6, 2009)

ha ha


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 6, 2009)

anybody going to this end of an era dinner thang in the vale hotel?


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 7, 2009)

open day at ninian park on 16th 

and for gluttons for punishment, the season review dvd now on sale as well


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 9, 2009)

So.... where which away trip would you prefer next season... Millwall or Leeds?


----------



## JTG (May 9, 2009)

I'd prefer you to have Scunthorpe to be fair and so would the rest of the entire world outside of Bermondsey, West Yorkshire and legoland


----------



## 3_D (May 9, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> anybody going to this end of an era dinner thang in the vale hotel?


Go for it if I were you. End of an era indeed. Have you SEEN the new ground?? Fucking hell there's been some shit new stadiums in the last few years but this new Cardiff ground looks seriously embarrassing, the worst of the lot by far. 

RIP Ninnian Park and football as we know it (from a Bristol City fan who will miss NP and my 'lively' visits there over the past 25 years ).


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

3_D said:


> Have you SEEN the new ground??



Have you??????


----------



## 3_D (May 10, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Have you??????



Well I've seen all the images, and it looks horrendous: http://www.cardiffcitystadium.co.uk/


----------



## editor (May 10, 2009)

3_D said:


> Well I've seen all the images, and it looks horrendous: http://www.cardiffcitystadium.co.uk/


Almost all modern grounds are shit, but it looks no worse than recent grounds on similar budgets.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

3_D said:


> Well I've seen all the images, and it looks horrendous: http://www.cardiffcitystadium.co.uk/



I have been inside, trust me, it is going to be one of the best new grounds of this size in the country (i have been to a fair few others to compare).

I'll admit from the outside it looks dreadful, but the facilites inside are something else.

Having said that though, the proof will be in the eating, facilities mean nothing if there is no atmosphere and clearly that has yet to be tested.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

editor said:


> Almost all modern grounds are shit, but it looks no worse than recent grounds on similar budgets.



Clearly it will never be another Ninian Park


----------



## JTG (May 10, 2009)

3_D said:


> Well I've seen all the images, and it looks horrendous: http://www.cardiffcitystadium.co.uk/



flatpacked straight from IKEA

while you're here, have to say the designs for your new ground impressed me, in that they seem to have retained the feel of AG. Obv that means it'll be an horrendous shitehole but I'm sure you'll be very happy there and that's the main thing


----------



## editor (May 10, 2009)

Far more importantly, the ground hasn't been consigned to some hideous industrial estate at the far reaches of town, accessible only by bleak roads with ne'er a pub in sight.


----------



## Gromit (May 10, 2009)

Although the club wouldn't mind the no pubs in sight bit as they want us to spend more in the ground in the swanky new bars.

If they forget that the price of beer is king that will be doomed to failure.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

Marius said:


> Although the club wouldn't mind the no pubs in sight bit as they want us to spend more in the ground in the swanky new bars.
> 
> If they forget that the price of beer is king that will be doomed to failure.



I did hear that the club are planning on building a right pub next to the ground, next to the new 'canton/north end' but outside of the turnstiles. Not sure if this will materialise.

You cannot 'create' an atmosphere though, these things always happen organically, so i will stick to the kings for now.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2009)

Purse has been given the elbow from City.

This season he played 26 times and was sent off twice. Thanks for that, Pursey.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8042634.stm


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

editor said:


> Purse has been given the elbow from City.
> 
> This season, he played 26 times and was sent off twice. Thanks for that, Pursey.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8042634.stm



He had is moments and served us well, but i think this is the right decision.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 10, 2009)

To anyone who has been inside the stadium: I'm 6'6', if I stand up to watch the match, will the person behind me be able to see? What's the gradient like?


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> To anyone who has been inside the stadium: I'm 6'6', if I stand up to watch the match, will the person behind me be able to see? What's the gradient like?



Well, it's highly unlikely isn't it! You won't have enough leg room either.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> To anyone who has been inside the stadium: I'm 6'6', if I stand up to watch the match, will the person behind me be able to see? What's the gradient like?



Plenty of leg room so you will be able so slide down a bit. Gradient not very steep, but it depends which part of the ground. Behind goals steeper than the sides


----------



## spacemonkey (May 10, 2009)

Onket said:


> Well, it's highly unlikely isn't it! You won't have enough leg room either.



I know it's highly unlikely. 

I was always very careful on the terraces to stand at the back.


----------



## Onket (May 10, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> I know it's highly unlikely.
> 
> I was always very careful on the terraces to stand at the back.



Peterborough away this season then.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2009)

Terracing = correct.
All seaters = very wrong


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 10, 2009)

editor said:


> Terracing = correct.
> All seaters = very wrong




"SIT DOWN, AND BEHAVE YOURSELF" 

Check the sit down stand up thing and the FSF safe standing thang (if you haven't already!)


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (May 10, 2009)

I'm quite looking forward to it, tbh.


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2009)

signing the norwich keeper David Marshall.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2009/05/12/bluebirds-agree-fee-for-former-celtic-keeper-91466-23602145/

don't know much about him. 

he'll be our 14th keeper since Alexander.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> signing the norwich keeper David Marshall.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2009/05/12/bluebirds-agree-fee-for-former-celtic-keeper-91466-23602145/
> 
> ...



Just cannot get used to the thought of signing someone who was not born until 1985 ... "he just a baby".... a reminder of how old i am i suppose 

more info on him here (fair play, they are quick to update ye olde wikipedia)


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> signing the norwich keeper David Marshall.
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footballnation/cardiff-city-fc/2009/05/12/bluebirds-agree-fee-for-former-celtic-keeper-91466-23602145/
> 
> ...



I find it handy to keep an eye on the BBC or Western mail websites..... the official club site is pants for news. Nothing on there about this (i know there may be 'I's to be dotted and 'T's to be crossed, but the other sites seem to think it is a done deal)


----------



## badlands (May 12, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I find it handy to keep an eye on the BBC or Western mail websites..... the official club site is pants for news. Nothing on there about this (i know there may be 'I's to be dotted and 'T's to be crossed, but the other sites seem to think it is a done deal)



Do you use this one?

http://www.newsnow.co.uk/h/Sport/Football/Championship/Cardiff+City

they're pretty good and quite quick at picking up stories.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> Do you use this one?
> 
> http://www.newsnow.co.uk/h/Sport/Football/Championship/Cardiff+City
> 
> they're pretty good and quite quick at picking up stories.


outrageous... whats with all them bloody union jacks?


----------



## Gromit (May 15, 2009)

Our new keeper has been described ever present for Norwich last season.

Norwich conceded 70 goals.
Cardiff 53 goals.

I really hope it was because the rest of his team was dreadful and not him.


----------



## badlands (May 15, 2009)

If we are raiding the relegated, I hope we sign Jonjo Shelvey


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 16, 2009)

*Legends game?????*

Last night a friend of mine was talking about a legends game at ninian park on sunday. 'What are you on about?' was my response, i have not seen that advertised anywhere. I checked the official website, the BBC website and the wales on line website. nothing.

Now, hidden away in a western mail article about nicking stuff from the ground, i find a quote from Corky... 


> "With a game featuring a host of Cardiff City legends due to take place tomorrow, lifelong Bluebirds fan Paul warned that taking up parts of the pitch could put the game in jeopardy"



Whats that about then? this must be the worst advertising for an event i have ever seen!


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Last night a friend of mine was talking about a legends game at ninian park on sunday. 'What are you on about?' was my response, i have not seen that advertised anywhere. I checked the official website, the BBC website and the wales on line website. nothing.
> 
> Now, hidden away in a western mail article about nicking stuff from the ground, i find a quote from Corky...
> 
> ...




Haven't heard much about it. Was down there for the open day thing earlier and heard no mention of it. Would have been an ideal opportunity to plug it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 16, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Haven't heard much about it. Was down there for the open day thing earlier and heard no mention of it. Would have been an ideal opportunity to plug it.



All the legends will be on the piss down the Vale tonight, i reckon i could beat them tomorrow.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 17, 2009)

just happened upon some retro shirts people might be interested in, including 1927 kit


----------



## Buds (May 20, 2009)

Once again the FAW acts in a totally fair, even-handed, unbiased way towards Cardiff where after a month and a half of investigation they have decided to take absolutely no action whatsoever over the coin throwing incident at the derby game.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/c/cardiff_city/8054433.stm


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Got to say, Cardiff fans, that sucks.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Got to say, Cardiff fans, that sucks.


What would you have preferred? The club fined tens of thousands of pounds over the actions of one - now-permanently banned - twat?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, I misread it - I thought it was talking about the fan not the club.  I take it back.

*Must stop commenting on things when half asleep*


----------



## Buds (May 20, 2009)

editor said:


> What would you have preferred? The club fined tens of thousands of pounds over the actions of one - now-permanently banned - twat?





> The court heard that it would be very difficult to identify the person who threw the coin which hit the referee, because so many coins were being thrown.





> A spokesperson said there were a number of items on the pitch and this is forming the basis of their post match investigation.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/8008176.stm

Yep just the one twat spoiling it for everyone else.


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2009)

Purse gone to Sheffield Wednesday.

Not a bad move for him at all.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 20, 2009)

Marius said:


> Purse gone to Sheffield Wednesday.
> 
> Not a bad move for him at all.



Well, maybe career wise, but my understanding is that he and his family are happily settled in south wales and he did not want to go.


----------



## Gromit (May 20, 2009)

That's football for you. If he really want to stay in South Wales he can. All he has to do is get a normal job like the rest of us. If he wants the big bucks though, more than I'll ever see, tough titty. My heart bleeds for him.


----------

